# Northern Ireland girls ~ Part 7



## Suzie

Happy chatting and  to all

x


----------



## emak

Yeah first !!!


----------



## glitter girl

Emak, you should be in bed resting, u beat me to it . How you feeling hun?


----------



## emak

Right now for my post ,well im not long home from e/c and thankfully they collected 2 eggs ,im very sore this time and my belly is really swollen  they had to give me a couple of them super strong co codmal in the clinic as i kept getting sharp shooting pains and i am bleed ing this time which i had none of first time .....i am so pleased  that my follies contained eggs ,just have to wait for the clinic to ring tomorrow between 11 and 12 to see if we have any embies      . Thanks for all the prayers looks like they have worked up to now  
Sweetchilli and BP good to see that yous havent lost your sense of humor ...loved the funny pics (BP im back in my pjs too)
Girls gonna have to go and have a wee lie down as im sooooo groggy from all the drugs feel like i could sleep for a week and i barely closed an eye last night so will catch up later
Emma xx


----------



## lmk

emak hunni       for lots of jiggy jiggy tonight.    for the phone call tomorro xx


----------



## shaz2

yeahhhhhhhhhh another new home...lol...new home new babys an all that....


----------



## charley789

Hi 
Have we got anything on here to tell us how many BPF's from RFC and Orign?
Would love to have a nosy at all the BFP happening in good old NI.

Please let me know
Charley
xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe i thought i was going to be first     
Emak i am so pleased for you hun have a good rest and look after your self loads of hugs for ya  

Shaz your right !!!


----------



## lgs30

wel girls was not feelin to sh*t hot this morning so rang the doctor had to go down to a pee sample with me iv sugar +trace of blood in my wee wee an some other thing call glucousits well there testin me on wednesday for diabetias think thats how you spell it heard spuds heartbeat an he does not like the doppler o no no no lol but roll on thursday to i see him again lol 

emak hope you feel a little better soon i was so sore after my egg collection an bleed 2 
to all you other girls hope your all well wil be on later when i get me an spud feed an waterd lol


----------



## IGWIN79

awe spud thats cute


----------



## apparition

Hi all
sorry I've been so quiet - been catching up on loads at home.

Lots of     sweetchilli and emak.

Loads of     to Babypowder

Hope everyone else is well.

Should find out this week officially if I can start this month - AF came late and they told me on the phone to send in my letter so off it went. Can't wait. keep you posted.

Chat soon 

Apps


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  RFC messing you about again. Don't know what your financial situation is but could you pay for tests to find out cause of m/c privately? Also if you want to complain about RFC messing you about, then contact PALS, have heard they're good although not had to use them.

Emak: Loads of  and  that your 2 eggs fertilize overnight.

apparition: Hope you get starting date for tx soon.

lgs30: Did you have anything which might have had any sort of sugar in it before you did wee sample? That could give high glucose reading. My wee sample I gave when I had consultant appointment at 14+5 showed Nitrates and MSM whatever that means. Did get phone call from gp saying that it showed I had Urine Infection. When I had the scan at 14+5, the thing touched my bump and straight away, arms and legs flying about, Brooke hit Rio who somersaulted out the way, was great to watch.

Sweetchilli: Sorry to hear about your SIL being nasty to your kids . Family fall outs aren't nice. Hope she realises she's done wrong and apologises.

lmk: Sorry to hear you're having bother with your neighbour. Hope things settle soon. Also hope your DH's work picks up.

Charley: I got BFP from FET, had Ivf Nov/Dec last year but had to have freeze all of embryos due to 27 eggs at EC. Am 21+5 with twins. That was with RFC who do have higher success rate than national average.

Not much from me apart from counting down the hours to scan. Will let you all know what sex they are if we find out which depends on Brooke & Rio staying still  at the right moment.


----------



## GemmaC

Super news Emak! Praying you have good news in the morning also. x


----------



## glitter girl

Emak,   for good fertilisation   

Lgs, hope you get good news on Wednesday Bet you cant wait to see your little bean again on Thursday, how exciting 

Babypowder, hope RFC get their act together and you get some answers soon 


Charley, I too had sucessful treatment at RFC, One failed attempt at Origin, you should start a new thread, would be good for others to refer to in the future


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

Just a quickie........

Emak      there's some rocking going in at Origin tonight.   

Lgs hope you start to feel better, have heard of Gestational diabetes, think they keep an eye on you and then one the bubs is born it disappears again.

Cate I would pay, im going to look into somethings, I know many girls go on to have sucessful pg after a m/c but I know our next tx will be the final one so want to do all I can.

Charley I think you should start a new thread BFP's I would like to see aswell who got theirs where, RFC,Origin or other. Think it would be interesting.

Glitter   for the sickness, ginger is what I heard too, also someone had mentioned 'Preggy pops' think you get them on ebay, their like lollypops........but don't quote me on that.

Lastly my Ironing is finished! woooooooooooohoooooooo and I had a lovely bath and smell nice  , though its   and furbaby needs out .


----------



## 2Angels

Yea i wouldn't mind knowin the BFP's as im going through my NHS go this year (i hope)


----------



## Ladyhex

girls loving all the great pics  

Emak ~ hope your little eggies get jiggy tonight!!   

sweetchilli~ hows the  going for you mrs !!! .....have you slapped your SIL yet   
lgs30~that is really common in pregnancy. Alot of woman get diabetes while pregs and as soon as the baby is born it should leave you.

babypowder~get you get all the ironing done hun !!! .... i have a mountain of ironing to do !!  

Glitter sorry to read you are feeling so sick at the mo hun !! 
Cate~wont be long now till your scan ....it would be really good if they can tell you the sex of both. So you can go and buy "Pink and Blue" or "Blue and Blue" or even "Pink and pink "   

Apps~thats great that you will be getting started soon mrs !! are you waitin on your AF !!


shaz2 said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhh another new home...lol...new home new baby's an all that....


 here's to more    

Cheers suzie for the new home 

girls do you ever feel like this sometimes      

Hope i havent missed to many out


----------



## sparklyme

Love the pics Ladyhex  .  Emak just want to send you some    . Hope you get some good news in the morning


----------



## shaz2

GIRLS I REALLY HOPE THIS DOESNT UPSET ANYONE BUT I JUST HAD TO SHOW USE IT, ITS SOO LOVELY...


----------



## Cate1976

If Brooke & Rio are both boys, then we're getting a lot of my Nephews clothes, if both are girls then we'll probably get some from Ebay. The stuff we got in Next Sale will do both boys and girls. If we find out sexes then we'll be able to get some little baby and newborn size clothes. There's some really cute stuff in the shops at the moment.

shaz: That picture is lovely.


----------



## lmk

Ladyhex said:


> Emak ~ hope your little eggies get jiggy tonight!!


i 2nd this fab piccy!!

shaz sweet little picture  (i canny do it tried all day, bit of a thicko me) 

apps  af comin late hope you get started real soon hunny 

cate you are super organised!

hope every1 is well xx

lgs spud that is so cute it made me


----------



## shaz2

lmk click on the picture then when it takes u to the website pick yer picture then when u have it up scroll down and just befor the comments section there is a url address (the 2nd one) highlite it an press the rite button on yer mouse then click copy, then go back to yer message here and press rite button on mouse again an press paste...try now


----------



## lgs30

spud is the only thing i cud think of lol


----------



## lmk

glitter-graphics.com
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lmk

didnt work


----------



## lmk

glitter-graphics.com


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk .....hit the box once, hit right button on mouse and cut, then back on here, right click and paste 
try again you can do it lol


----------



## molly777

emak, all the best tomor hun  

 to all M777


----------



## lmk

glitter-graphics.com


----------



## lmk

NOT PLAYING ANYMORE


----------



## shaz2

lol i was the same...but i get it now...keep trying lmk


----------



## molly777

/Users/hildekerlin/Desktop/computer smashing.webarchive

hope this works....

this is what i think of computers


----------



## lmk

1 more time then its gettin f***ed out ma window lol!

glitter-graphics.com


----------



## shaz2

i think ur copying the wrong link, its the last one...x


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex     loving all the pictures , and asking had i  her yet lol , have to go to dinner on sun night with her and family i have told them to make sure shes at the other end of the table , and if she was nasty to me or my kids yous girls would come to sort her out 

Shaz thats a beautiful picture , that would mean alot to alot of girls on here

Galaxy , how did you get on hun , hope all went well for you 

Babypowder how did you get on with the ironing , did you ruin them stockings   

Liag if your looking in hun i am thinking about you !! 

Andrea ... you have been quiet latley for being the local reporter ,   how are you hun ?

Emak hope you are feeling a wee bit better , i had a bad time at ec they had to give me them tablets to i was in so much pain   glad myou got 2 wee eggs   all goes well 
Glitter.. hope you are feeling better now hun

Cate bet you cant wait for then scan are you counting down the days ?

Imk .. have you been on all day   dont worry so have i   
Hi to everyone else and the luckers lol


----------



## lmk




----------



## lmk

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## IGWIN79

WWHHHOOOOOOOO IMK THATS A NICE ONE       YOU FINALLY GOT IT YEEEEHAAAAAA


----------



## molly777

imk i'm trying too and can't get it working


----------



## lmk




----------



## lmk

i'm addicted now!  molly if i can do it any1 can follow the girls guides so much fun!!! thanks girls xx


----------



## IGWIN79




----------



## Ladyhex

I thought i had that pic deleted of me from that site lol


----------



## louise09

Hi Every1  

My goodness, part 7 and page 3!!!  I have missed loads from u all, trying to read back on whats going on!

Sweetchilli, I can't believe ur in ur 2 week wait, how fast did that go!!  Will   for u loads, good luck!  Oh and sorry to hear bout ur akward SIL.

Imk, im laughin my head of at ur attempts to do the pictures, i would have given up by now!

Babypowder and Lia.g, hope u are both ok  

Thinking bout every1 else, hope u r all ok.  I notice a few new names since ive last been on 

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

imk do you like this one  i know babypowder and ladyhex will


----------



## lmk

yummmmmmie, more more more more pleaseeeee lol


----------



## molly777




----------



## lmk

well done molly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louise09

Oh my goodness, u are really getting in to the pics now!!  Loving those hunky men, better not let DP catch me looking!

xxx


----------



## molly777

great got it working


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, only took a break to eat today!!!  signing off now away to watch bb then sniff the sleep, work tomoro  

sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

god he is very like my DH , i am not joking    

night night imk happy sniffing hun


----------



## Ladyhex

this is my DH on a bad day  

sweetchilli love it


----------



## shaz2

Oooooooooohhhhhhh  girls me likes these....    lol....rite bb on so chat later...be good...xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex    not fair yours is bigger than mine


----------



## Ladyhex

I'm not greedy girls i will share will you 
first come first serviced lol


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli thats what they all say !!


----------



## Ladyhex

now girls be true to yourself's lol whos DH or DP really looks like this


----------



## IGWIN79

MIne


----------



## Ladyhex

mine lol   

sweetchilli is that your we dog in your pic !!!


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz ~ that wee pic is beautiful


----------



## IGWIN79

wait till the girls see this in the morning     
no not my wee doggy i have a jackrussel that would eat ya , just found the picture lol thought it was funny


----------



## Ladyhex

the girls will love it   .... very nice


----------



## IGWIN79

Right have to go and sort my wee girl out shes still up , so have to go and read a story so speak to you tomorrow hun ,night night


----------



## Ladyhex

nite nite mrs .... sweet dreams for your wee girl !!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Just a quickie - wanted to update those who know me.

We had our 20wk scan last nite - at 17 wks both Mickey & Minnie were fine.  We've lost a twin - no heartbeat - no dam reason.  Had a m/c last June b4 12wks but never thought would lose one of these at this stage.

As non identical doc envisages no probs with one left.  

He did the 20 wk scan on that baby & all fine thank god.  Only prob was he/she moving so much that he couldn't get the angles of the feet checked!  So have to go next week to check feet angles.

Unlike last time can't even grieve - have to be strong for baby we've still got.

Anyway just wanted update u

Doubt I be on here again

Good luck to all of you cycling, testing & pregnant

S
xxx


----------



## emak

Sharon ,im so so sorry to read about your loss you must be gutted      you have been through so much this past year ,what an awful shock for you both as you have said you would not have been expecting news like this at 20 weeks....you look after yourself and your L/O ,i will keep yous in my   and thoughts


----------



## holly01

so so sorry sharon xo


----------



## betty-77

Sharon that's devastating news for you and your dh.  i'm so sorry for you both.


----------



## Babypowder

Shoppingqueen posted on Bumps thread to you.


Emak      for that call to come soon.


----------



## lia.g

Sharon I'm so sorry for you and DH   

Bp - I totally agree with you about the RFC.  I was told it would be the end of October before I could get my review with Dr McFaul so we've ended up paying for a private review with him on Monday.  I think it was discraceful that we were put in this position but like you, I have so many questions I need answered.  
I emailed a letter of complaint to Karen Jackson and as expected (cause I work for Belfast Trust) got the standard reply about how they were very sorry but are dealing with staff shortages over the summer and also have to meet targets to see new patients within so many weeks of referral.  Emailed her back and said that with the greatest respect this was not my problem.  I did not feel they were fulfilling their duty of care to their current patients and I wanted my complaint taken up the line so that changes would be made in the future.  
I've written down a list of questions for Dr McFaul but I know he'll just say it was one of those things and I can't be tested until I've had 3 miscarriages which seems ridiculous to me  

Emma - hope its good news on the embies this morning  

Hi to everyone else and thanks to all who have been thinking about me.  Really appreciate it. Hope you are all doing well.  Forgive me that I've kind of lost track on what stage you're all at at the moment


----------



## molly777

Sharon, I'm really so sorry to hear ur sad sad news this morning, my heart goes out to you hun big time
look after yourself lots of   and  

Emak hope all is going well today for you hun...

lia.g good on you emailing Karen Jackson, thats just awful, just annoys me to think if you pay they will make time, 
its just a money game if you ask me... do you think they do it on purpose and let people hang on, so people will have to pay... anyway it annoys me... good luck with you appointment hun...  

chat later on a half day going to accupunture today havent been in a while..

 M777


----------



## crazykate

afternoon  

Emak any news yet hun ?      

Shoppingqueen - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss        Take care of yourselves and be strong for your little one xx


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,just to lets yous know Origin have rung us and only one egg has fertilised   we are both so disappointed ,they will ring me tomorrow again with an update on our wee embie ,thank you all for all your kind words and prayers up to now ...lets hope this wee bean is a fighter


----------



## yellazippy

Sharon so sorry to hear your news i can`t imagine how you`re both feeling please take care


----------



## crazykate

Awwk Emma -      for good news hun.  May your little embie fight all the way    Wish I was there to give you a hug and make you feel a little better..........but you'll just have to imagine that my arms have reached out of the puter and wrapped themselves around you - a cyber huggle


----------



## Babypowder

Emak    that wee emmbies a fighter                 it only takes one.  

Lia, that was great you emailed-I might just do the same-can you give me the address. I might just point out the fact (not mentioning you in anayway) that when the cash is on the table you can be seen asap. How much is the review? I may do it myself, as I want to move on.
As I said yesterday loads of girls go on to have succuessful pg but we just don't have the £££ to keep going ad going if that was to be the case, Im willing to pay my Gp or whoever for a few tests to be carried out-wether they agree oe not is another thing.
What annoyed me most was I had my scan on the Tuesday with D&C booked for following Tuesday-and I got my letter for review TWO days after my scan! It was like-right that hasn't worked out lets get her off the books!   .

Anyway   to all the rest of you gals


----------



## Babypowder

Also Lia, once you've had your appointment and got your head round things, would you mind even PMing me the type of questions you asked? I know everyone is different and we may not be after the same answers but just incase theres something I wouldn't have thought of-I know as soon as I get out the door i'd be thinking F should have asked that!  Thanks


----------



## lia.g

Bp - I have my list of questions ready to go so will definitely PM you on Monday after the review.  We're not paying to see Dr McFaul privately at the RFC - see him at Cranmore Clinic on Lisburn Road. Not sure how it works for the other consultants. Their secretaries at the RFC should be able to tell you if they do private appointments.  Will PM you the email address now.

Emma - really hope and   your wee embie grows well


----------



## charley789

Hi All

Hope you are all OK on this horrid rainy day again!

Emma Congrats on the little embie and remeber it only takes one so best of luck.

I was at the clinic this morning for a scan (thanks sweetchilli for telling me yes I had an internal scan) and blood test.
My estrogen is high so I am starting injections on Friday morning then 2nd scan on Monday morn.
I dont understand this estrogen level being high?  How does this now affect my tx?  
Can anyone help me please?  

Thanks 
Charley


----------



## IGWIN79

Charley hun , i am not sure about the levels , but sure someone will know , glad to getting started ?

Emak , glad to hear your one wee egg is doing well hun , and as everyone said it only takes one  
Shoppingqueen , hun sorry to here your news , i dont know what to say take care of yourselfs   
Hi liag , good to see you back on hun being thinking about for a while  

Ladyhex , Dh was laughing so hard at the photo ,the one where you were asking how many of our husband looked like that    

babypowder , imk ,andrea, molly, sunbeam, shaz, sparlkeme,sue,babyrocks, apparitian, cate , crazykate, glitter, galaxy, betty ,holly, loopyone , loopybud, hopeful, yellazippy sorry if i have missed anyone


----------



## charley789

Hi

Can anyone please talk me through how to get all the glitter posts up and all those lovely pics you girls are putting up.

Thanks


----------



## IGWIN79

Charley click on the pictures that we have posted and i site will come up pick the one you want and go down the page and right click on the bottom code and copy the paste it to your post on here by right clicking again i  think thats right lol


----------



## charley789

Thanks Sweetchilli I will have a play around and see what I can do.

Thanks 

Charley


----------



## charley789

No I cant do it  
Ill keep trying


----------



## IGWIN79

did you find the code ? if you did highlight it and right click and go to copy , then back to ff and right click and hit paste it should come up  dont worry it took imk and a while to do it to         sorry imk lol


----------



## charley789

glitter-graphics.com

My fairy dust angel spreading loads of baby dust to you all 
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## charley789

Now why hasnt it worked


----------



## IGWIN79

are you using the second code down not the first one  sorry use the second code down


----------



## charley789

Did that work


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooo ya got it


----------



## andreaj81

my goodness girls i was on yest before work n i had 3 pages of the old thread n 7 pages of the new thread to catch up!!! you girls can fair chat  

emma im so glad your wee bean has made it,    it keeps dividing and getting stronger   

sharon im so sorry to hear your sad news esp at this late stage!     

sweetchilli how you feeling chick?! sorry not been on much...damn work is an inconvenience! lol

cate and lgs not long to go now    hope the little babas behave so you get nice pics! lgs are you gonna find out what spud is?

bp n lia sorry the rfc has been messing you both about with r/v appt. bp i paid for a private appt n it cost £120 mine was in independent clinic on malone rd but as lia said it depends on each cons

molly i went to see stella today n she was lovely, not pushy at all   thanks for the recommendation chick  

apps sorry af was late, hope you get started soon   did you go to cathy? how did you get on?

you girls are all dirty hallions btw all those pics of men!     i had to close my eyes   

well as i said to molly i went to acu this morning which was nice. other than that im havin a pretty chilled out day   anyone up at origin 2moro? i have my r/v appt at 16.45. hopefully i'll find out when we're starting again. 

quick question... after you had a failed/cancelled cycle was you cycle messed up for a while? my cycle normally lasts 25/26 days with at least 4 days spotting b4 af but im day 27 with nothing so far?! im assuming the drugs have messed things up  cheers


----------



## IGWIN79

you girls are all dirty hallions btw all those pics of men!    i had to close my eyes  


Andrea you loved it


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i was laughing out loud in work at all the perving on half naked men


----------



## charley789

How are you feeling Sweetchilli now you have those embies with you? Any different yet?

Andrea - I was at Origin this morning. Not back till Monday. Never mind I may bump into someone one day.

I am starting to feel a little anxious about these injections now. Its not a pen this time. What a palava having to mix the powder and liquid. Oh well maybe a change will be a good thing.


(Sorry thought this was just great)


----------



## IGWIN79

Charley i am feeling fine i feel no different , i said to DH that i dont feel like it has or hasnt worked if that made sense atill very achey all round my tummie and if i lie for to long i get serious cramps 
you will be fine with the injections hun when do you start?


----------



## charley789

They said start first thing Friday now as I was suppose to start Thurs but bloods came back with high estrogen.
So roll on Friday Whooooop Whooooop!!!


----------



## emak

Hey Charlie ,great your getting started with the jabs ,is it cetrotide your referring to that you have to mix yourself I was on them along with the gonal f and its such a handling compared to the pen ,just give yourself plenty of the the first few times you take it (i was a bit scared of the big needle) and you will soon get used to it


----------



## charley789

Emak - OK thanks I will be fine I am sure its just getting use to it all again.
How are you after EC still feeling sore?

 its good for you.


----------



## emak

Charley ,i havent stopped eating rubbish...im soooooo bad ,i must be the heaviest i,ve been in almost 2 years ...not amused with myself   yip my belly is still a bit tender and swollen ,suppose it doesnt help that all my jeans are wayyyyyyyyyyy to tight


----------



## charley789

Emak-  I am the same all I want to eat is Maccie Dees!!!  I know how dreadful,  I think I am addicted to it I love it all!!!!! 
Why is that I used to be so healthy and have a good appetite now all I want it junk.
Never mind I will try and be good.  We can be good together.

 for you 

Love 
Charley


----------



## charley789

OK girlies can I have your honest opinion on the following please.

Should I take the two weeks off after EC and really do nothing this time.
Last year I think the reason it didnt work was because I just did far too much.  My sis was over from England with my then 8 month old neice and they were over the day of ET and all I did was pick her up and fetch and carry for everyone else.
This time I think I really need to be resting.
I know they say that there is no proof that resting helps anything but I think I should.
What about total rest for at least a week
Just that I really need to say something to work soon.  Should I just take it as holiday?  Just I am the only one who does all the accounts and (not to sound big headed) am sort of needed here.  But I can log in at home from the lap top and work away so not all is lost.  Please help dont know what to do for the best.  
The reason I have not said anything at work is that I am the only girl I work with all men.  Also you just dont know how these thing fair out do you.
Look forward to all your experience and advice.
Anyone got a BFP when they rested for 2 weeks

Thanks 
Charley
XX


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Lia thanks for PM will get you that address.

Girls before I forget again I just wanted to say........
 to those piccis! especially the last one........just what im used to.

Charley, didn't want to read and run-but the way I look at tx is-it takes priority over everything, and when you go through tx as long as you can look back with out regret then thats whats matters, wether tx is sucessful or not the fact you can look back without 'coulda, shoulda, woulda' will mean a lot, I don't regret one bit of my journey through tx, and I can tell you when it goes pear-shaped you at least don't have any guilt, of maybe I did this or that.

If it was me I'd be taking the time off hun.


----------



## Mamabud

Just lost my post, .....

Was just saying that I thought I had logged onto the wrong website with all those pictures lol.

Emak - I had only one fertilised egg, so it can work!  All the best

Shopping Queen - I'm so sorry.  I would have thought that you'd have been safe at ur stage of pg.    

Imak - I'm off next Wednesday.  How about some retail therapy before tiny feet?


Charley - I took it really easy and had my 2 weeks off.  I also had a positive at the Royal.  Their figures are excellent.

Lia - good to see u posting.

Cate - good luck with the scan

Lgs30 - 2 more sleeps till ur scan.  How exciting.

Hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## Hopeful NI

Love the pictures girls     

Charley I rested this time for the two weeks and got a positive result. I had complete bed rest for 3 days after ET and then just took it easy for the remaining time.


----------



## Cate1976

Shoppingqueen: Have posted on Bumps & Babies.  and  for you and DH.

Emak:  and  for your embie to develop.

Charley: I only work part time so went into work during 2ww but didn't go up ladders or do any heavy lifting. I was still going to church and walking the mile into town. I think that during 2ww, everyone has to do what's right for them. If you'd be happier working from home and your employer is ok with it then do it. The only thing I did was I avoided the things that you're supposed to avoid during pg from day of ET.

Sweetchilli: Bit early for symptom spotting yet.


----------



## molly777

emak, as all the girls said it only takes one hun, so best of luck will be praying all 
goes well with your embie   thinking of you 

andrea i was just going to ask had you gone to stella yet? glad you liked her, i was there today too
at 2pm, she is so lovely... good luck hun tomor.. never know we might be    

charley, i have worked the 2ww every time but you next time i'm thinking i might try and 
take it off and maybe do abit of work from home... you know as BP said it takes priority...
maybe even if you could take one wk off... good luck with the injections hun... you'll be fine  

Cate, is your scan tomor? 

hello to everyone else... god ye were so funny last night you girls... you'er bad

hugs m777


----------



## Cate1976

Molly: Scan is tomorrow, will post on here when I get home. Going to see Harry Potter tomorrow night as well.


----------



## IGWIN79

Cate not symtom spotting yet ! i know its far to early and most of all the aches and pains are prob the drugs anyway , was just saying to charley it doesnt feel any different on the 2ww s
good luck for your scan , hope you find out the sex and they keep still for you !


----------



## charley789

Hi All
Thanks for all your advice and I think I am just gonna stay at home and take it completely easy. I would never forgive myself if it didnt work and i was rushing around again.



I am just so anxious about this time its our third go and I just keep praying for it to be our turn and for us to have a bit of good luck for a change.

In my Jarmies (again) as I am so tired (again) DH going to give me a nice foot rub now for pure tx purposes of course for relaxation 

Molly - When do you start your tx for FET. That must be soon


----------



## charley789

Cate - Good luck for scan I think its sooooo cool you having uni sex names.  Are you still sticking to them?  Great names I love them.


----------



## Ladyhex

Where can i get me one of these 

emak , im sorry that your wee egg didnt do,                                                    that your other little egg keeps going for you and DH _it only takes one wee eggie _


----------



## Ladyhex

cate , good luck for tomorrow    

shoppingqueen~im sorry to read about your little one,


----------



## charley789

Dont know about a dish washer but ill have one of these me thinks.


----------



## andreaj81

molly i was there at 11.30, she was really lovely. im goin back next week  

cate enjoy harry potter i loved it!!! im reading the 7th book again now cos i was just so excited after seeing the film!


----------



## emak

OMG girls these pictures are getting ruder ...class !!! Im away to see if i can find anything suitable


----------



## andreaj81

i know emma and its still before 9! lol    no watershed in here!


----------



## Ladyhex

girls i came across this and thought it was beautiful   it doesnt hurt or offend anybody



life is so unfair at times and the girls on here have been through so much at the mo   
thinking of you all every day


----------



## charley789

Lady - Thats a lovely picture and will mean so much to so many of us who have been through such loss and pain.

We'll never forget.


----------



## Ladyhex

andreaj81 said:


> i know emma and its still before 9! lol   no watershed in here!


----------



## charley789

Any more funny pics from anyone i cant find any of housework etc??  Where are they all??


----------



## Ladyhex

lia.g and babypowder hows you both doing 

loopyone and loopybud hows the bumps going    

swetchilli are you still of on the sick mrs .....   have you plans for the 2ww ??


----------



## Ladyhex




----------



## emak

Hmmmmm what do you think of my bike


----------



## Ladyhex

Can i have a ride on it please !!!


----------



## Ladyhex




----------



## emak

After me chick !!!


----------



## emak

Ladyhex them santa's have a real "twinkle" in their eyes


----------



## Ladyhex

sad that we are getting kicks of the pics


----------



## IGWIN79

ohhhh ladyhex are you up to your old tricks again     
loving the pictures ( HOT FLUSH)      OH


----------



## crazykate

An imaginary picture of my dh for you to drewl over


----------



## IGWIN79

imaginary      ladyhex i am on strict instuctions by dh to do nothing he keeps telling me off , but i havent been pampered like this ever lol , getting a wee bit bored now and again so going to get a big jigsaw for me and the kids to do


----------



## emak

I wouldnt mind a jigsaw of ur man in crazykates post


----------



## IGWIN79

girls  you know the bullett things , i have been so silly


----------



## crazykate




----------



## crazykate

what ya done sweetie ?


----------



## Ladyhex

a jigsaw puzzle     of mr crazykate woohoo


----------



## Ladyhex

swetchiili what have you done mrs !!1


----------



## Ladyhex

that pics was so funny      crazykate


----------



## IGWIN79

yous are going to laugh , i did wash my hands , i was cooking chillis you can imagin the rest


----------



## Ladyhex

emak       for you tomorrow


----------



## IGWIN79

Yea emak     for tomorrow hun


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG


----------



## Ladyhex

ending in 7 mrs   
for making me laugh lol


----------



## crazykate

oh chilli hun sorry but I had to      

The chilli stuff was probably behind your nails hun....... you should be fine if not a little hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate did you enjoy your hols


----------



## IGWIN79

ladyhex your bad for laughing     i didnt think it would stay on your hands after five washs  hot hot hot 
Burns  burns burns is more like it !!!! maybe thats a little to much info for some people  SORRY lol


----------



## crazykate

You need to be singing this now sweetchilli


----------



## crazykate

ladyhex we had a great time thanks.  A week was definitely long enough. I conquered a rollercoaster in Alton Towers (I don't do them at all usually) and I had my palms read on South Pier.  She told me that this time next year I'll be pushing a pram past her.........I live in hope!!  She told me some other stuff too!!  And I got a little bit of sun


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh yous are so funny       let that be a warning to everyone keep away from chillis in the 2wws (not good)     DH is wetting him self laughing to 

i would love to get my fortune told never had it done


----------



## Ladyhex

girls this has to stop im sore laughing , i cant see for the tears


----------



## Ladyhex

your name really says it all SWEETCHILLI


----------



## crazykate

your dh should be saying "too hot, too spicy, hot hot"


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate ...there is a guy in the scrabo estate and he is BRILLIANT.... he has told me twice i will have a wee boy    
hope she is right      glad you had a good time 

sweetchilli ...you should really get it done mrs


----------



## crazykate

she told me a boy and a girl quite close together couldn't say if they were twins and then asked if there were twins in my family.  I am an identical twin!


----------



## IGWIN79

Crazycate thats why i put that name i love chillis, have them with everything now i cant  
Ladyhex serves ye right for taking the **** you will have sore ribs tomorrow         
god people are going to think i am not half wise when they read this  
i will never live this down with yous two will i lol 

I think i will there was one on in newery last sun but was to sore to go


----------



## crazykate

Righ I'm off to settle down now or I'll be up all night.

Thanks girls I haven't laughed like that for a long time definitely the best medicine 

Emak - off to say some prayers for you mrs xxx Hope you get good news tomorrow xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Crazycate  night night


----------



## Ladyhex

Ladyhex...clears her throat to sing in her best voice



_And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire
The ring of fire
The ring of fire
The ring of fire
?
_
(clap your hands and sing along ppl) lol


----------



## Ladyhex

night ..night girls thanks for the nite


----------



## Ladyhex

can you not put some cream on ...or is that me bein silly


----------



## IGWIN79

na going for a cool bath      your so bad DH is ******* himself reading this , night night


----------



## Ladyhex

night night mrs


----------



## sparklyme

You chicks are mad.  It has taken me about an hour to read all the posts with plenty of    .

Emak will keep you in my prayers that you get good news in the morning x


----------



## lmk

what a day you've all put in!! love the piccys keep em comin lol!

emak hun  for you and dh sending loads of       . 
cate all the best for scan tomorrow canny wait to hear what sex the babas are 
sweetchilli - chillies on the nether regions      my sides are sore. 
sharon   sorry to read your news huni, rest and stay strong for your wee baba 
liag and babypowder hope you get you answers soon, you have been more than good to all of us on here 

i've had to get signed off work i'm not sleeping at night whatsoever, i'm not concentrating on my work and have made a few silly errors. so i'm taking time out. think its for the best.
lmkxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi everyone

Sharon thinking of you..

Imk you sound as if you are having a time of it...

Emak hope all goes well for your little embie.... fingers crossed for you..

Hope everyone else is doing good..

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

aww sweet j***S..sweetchilli i near piddeled myself readin wat u done...omg its definately feeling hot hot hot...in your house tonight...lol..     

emma the novena is still going mrs, positive thoughts for your call tomorrow...                                      


lmk i think you done the rite thing hun, honestly..your health is more important at this time especially...xxx 

missy hows you? how you getting on??  

babypowder and liag, use are in my prayers, i hope use both get some answers soon, if use need to ask anything about tests or anything at all ask away...xx  


ladyhex loved the wee picture i have an armband with those on it for miscarriage, lovely picture,...xx

crazycate how have you been??xx 

hello to everyone, hope use are all doing ok....xxxx


----------



## charley789

Morning 
Emak - Hope you are OK and not too stressed waiting this morning for the phone call.  Hope everything is good news let us know as soon as you do.


----------



## shaz2

morning ladies,

charlie hows it going??

emma


----------



## emak

Morning chicks ,im raging with myself looks like i signed off too early last night ,jes you lot are mad (in a good way ofcourse) sweetchilli hope things have cooled down   
Lisa you do right getting signed off work YOU are the most important thing right now .....is that you right up til 2ww is over?
Missy how you coping ?
Shaz and Kitty looking forward to tonight girls
Cate good luck for the scan today
Ladyhex your sooooo funny your wee song     
Crazykate are you getting brave in your OLD age    going on the rollercoaster ...ohhhh i love them !!!
Charley if i was you i would be taking the 2ww off give yourself the best chance possible ,if i have e/t tomorrow i will be taking the next 2 weeks off work      
Must go and get myself in the shower ,will come online later with an update.
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girls espescially ladyhex and crazykate you will be glad to know that a cool bath did the trick ,Oh i was so uncomfortable    
ladyhex and crazykate hope your ribs are sore this morning      loved the song    

Emak     really hard ,for you and dh and your wee egg this morning 

Imk . i think you are just right look after number one , i found it far easier not having to deal with the stress of work  
are you feeling ok today hun ?

Hi liag and babypowder   hope yous both get your answers soon , and they dont mess yous about anymore  

Andrea you must be working your wee heart out , hope you get a wee break soon hun , any word on whats happing next ?

Shaz not hot hot hot , burn burn burn        not be eating them again !!  

Charley .. i took the 2wws of and i dont regrett it at all , i was so sore and work is to stressful for me 
i got a phone call today from my superviser and she was asking if everything had gone well , which was really nice , then she said i have to tell you something before you hear it from someone else , i said your preg arent you , she said yes , i told her i new all along , i dont know why i knew but i had said to the rest of the girls that i thought she was preg months ago ,but really was glad she felt she could tell me instead of keeping it a secret , am so happy for her 

big hi to everyone else and all the luckers

Off to cleamn the house have to , everything is everywhere DH is really bad at it , we have no cloths as he wont iron them  lol at least he tryed


----------



## KITTY1231

sorry girls that i havent been on for a while wanted to get my head around things and try and decide what to do next i want to gather all the info first and after our hols sit down and decide whats best for us

sorry to all the girls who have had bad news since i was last on you are all in my  

sharon and emma looking forward to tonight and emma hope you get good news from the origin this morning lets us know

hope every one is doing okay


----------



## emak

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr CRACKING UP still waiting for the call gonna give them another 15mins and then i will ring them....dont know if they have forgotten about us or if they have news for us


----------



## lmk

emak fingers crossed for you   

hi kitty, hope you are keeping well see you next week  

missy sorry to read about your mum hope she is ok now   welcome back from your hols!

crazykate welcome back you did give me a giggle about you on the rides


----------



## emak

Me AGAIN !! I had to call them but thankfully our wee bean is hanging in there   at the moment its a 3 cell and e/t is tomorrow at 9.30


----------



## apparition

emak
lots of     &     for tomorrow.

Now go and pamper yourself, take the afternoon and evening realllllly easy.

This could be the last time you are completely just one person for the next nine months. 
Imagine that! 

Will be thinking about you in the morning. 
Lots of love Apps


----------



## emak

Awwww apps what a lovely thing to say ...thank you   well this evening im going out for my dinner with Shaz and Kitty then we are going to the pics to drool over Gerard Bulter    so sounds like a nice relaxing way to finish another stressful day.


----------



## Hopeful NI

EMK -     That is fantastic news on your little embryo

  for a


----------



## IGWIN79

Ah emak so glad your little egg is getting stronger all the best of luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## charley789

Afternoon 

Shaz2-  I am fine just waiting to start the injections on Friday.  Really tired tho as cant sleep through stress and worry about the treatment again.  But I'll be fine.  Going to take some time out to relax.

emak - Any news as to ET?

Charley
xxxx


----------



## charley789

emak - sorry just seen your post   thats great news    I am thinking positive thoughts for you tomorrow.  Good luck.

Charley


----------



## yellazippy

Emma good news...off with you and have a great night with the girls  

Some     for your wee embie and ET tomorrow...will be thinking of you


----------



## Babypowder

Come on wee emmbie you can do this!    

Enjoy your dinner, Kitty good to hear from you, hope you are doing ok.

Ps. girls Gerard is mine 

Sweetchilli   

Be back later.


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: Brilliant news, so pleased for you. Enjoy your night out.

lmk: Hope you feel better soon, take it easy, glad gp has signed you off work.

sweetchilli: Sory but did lol at your tale of the chillis.

CrazyKate: Glad you had a good time away, which rollercoaster did you go on at Alton Towers? I loved Nemesis, went on Oblivion as well. Didn't get to go on Air but would love to.

News on me is scan went well, Brooke & Rio behaved, sonographer did have to go back to check one view of Rio's heart. As for their sexes, we're having  . So pleased, have name for one picked out which is Hannah May, need to decide the other though. We have some ideas though. Bottom twin is head down so hopefully she'll stay that way and I can at least try for natural labour.


----------



## lmk

emak delighted for you honey  all the best for tomorrow for ec   ("toe" rocks)!!

cate twin girlies how lovely, why not keep brooke i love that name! did they behave today?! 

seen this wee piccy thought it was cute 

emak shaz kitty missy enjoy cinema and scrams, as bp said hands off he mine lol! love him want to hear how it is later xx
catch up later girls dh has hogged laptop all day job hunting and needs it again!!


----------



## lmk

cate for u  how cute


----------



## andreaj81

OMG i was ready to kill dead things before i came on here but you lot have made me laugh so much

sweetchilli im sorry for laughing but that is just too funny!!!!         i only wish i'd been on to join the girls in keeping you goin!!! nice singin ladies   

emma im so so happy your wee embie is a fighter  good luck for 2moro

cate what great news!!!! congratulations


crazykate glad you had a good holiday! it does ya good to get away 

well i had my appt with prof at origin today n he told me our next go wont be til oct/nov! to say im livid is an understatement...dh has gone to walk the dog for the 2nd time today to get out of my road!!! lol at least he has the sense to leave me well alone!   i don't know whether to wait another few months now n have my nhs go n save the £5k?! i'll maybe have a look an WL thread see if rvh is still 12-14 months cos that would only be another 4 month wait! although he said he wanted to start asap cos we've now discovered my mum started menopause at 31  im tellin ya someone is havin a laugh at me!!!!  sorry rant over 

hope everyone else is well


----------



## lia.g

Just a quickie girls 

Andrea - sorry you didn't get great news today    How come you have to wait till then?  I know it doesn't feel like it now, but October will soon come round  

Cate -     Two wee girls.  Thats lovely news


----------



## Ladyhex

cate ~ congrats on 

cate as lmk said brooke would be lovely !

Emak ~ im so pleased that your wee egg is still dividing hun    
andrea ~ sorry you didnt get the news you had hoped for mrs.....if you can wait another few months , i would for your NHS go and save £5K    rant away mrs ..we are all hear to learning

lia.g hows you keeping mrs   
babypowder did you get your wee star tattoo?

sweetchilli~ im glad the burning clamed down last night    

will be on later ladies TX xxx 
sorry if i miss anybody


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea hun oct will fly in take your time hun , i know its easier said than done but i will come round fast , i had my referral put in origin in nov last year and was started in july , it flew in , i would take the time a spoil you and dh yous deserve it , that what i did !!
big hugs for ya hun


----------



## emak

Cate how lovely twin girls ,the name you have choosen is lovely too
Andrea sorry to hear you didnt get good news today    you should defo check out the nhs waiting list before you fork out another 5K   
Ladyhex and sweetchilli why no saucy pics tonight 
Lmk and BP ohhhh Gerard is such a babe   good show but not one for the blokes iykwim
Right ladies im away to my bed have early start in the morning as i have acupuncture at 8.20 with Sharon Campbell before e/t then again afterwards ......please god let my wee embie keep dividing
LMK your so right "TOE ROCKS" but i wouldnt mind joining another team for a wee change    
night all Emma xx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls sorry I'm only getting on now... long story busy stressful day glad its over

emak, good luck tomor hun, i have a good feeling about this time round hun for you  

Cate, twin girls thats just so great, love love the name hannah, have to say it would be in top three..
so glad all when well for you hun...   

andrea,   i know everyone says oct will fly in but when your wanting things to move quicker it just fustrating.... and please don't be thinking about your mum having menopause early we are all very different so don't even thing about hun ok      book a wee holiday for you and dh and relax...

Sweetchilli, your are so funny, I laughed at your pain (sorry),  hope you have cooled down now...

Imk, sorry to hear your not feeling well but glad your taking some time off, look after yourself and take it easy... 

Charley, best of luck starting injections on friday...

Hello, liag, babypowder, crazykate, ladyhex, shaz, kitty, missy, yelloizippy, app, and anyone i have forgot hope your all keeping well...

I'm heading to the Antrim coast for the wkend with the girls and then heading to derry/knock/westport with DH my MIL and her sister, so I won't be back on for a while but i will be thinking off you all... and I promise to say a few prayers for you all in knock and light a candle...   
so sweetchilli hope to hear good news from you and emak good luck hun

chat soon love and hugs M777


----------



## emak

Molly have a lovely weekend and YES please say some prayers for us all .....Thank you


----------



## Ladyhex

emak good luck for ET tomorrow mrs ...hope all goes well !!! "go TOE "     

molly have a lovely time mrs


----------



## shaz2

Molly definately say prayers for us all....    and enjoy yerself...

emma best of luck chick for the morning...speak soon...xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak thinking about you this morning hun      you will be PUPO when your on later


----------



## IGWIN79

I feel like poo this morning , have a headache and feels like af pains already was up at half five this morning knicker watching   and i cant sleep , is it not to early for all the af pain thingy ??


----------



## shaz2

morning all,

emma thinking away about u all morning u should be so near ur PUPO now...     
Im soo tired today, still not sleeping properly pluse minding my brothers 2 kids while he is at work so there here from 8 till 6 today an tomorrow...Mmmmmm i need sleep badly girls any suggestions?? 

looks like its going to be nice day today girlies, maybe we will get another wee heat wave...lol...not likely...lol

hows everyone doing??

shaz2 xxx


----------



## lgs30

god am so nervous about today lol hardly slept last nite 2o clock cant come soon enough


----------



## IGWIN79

You will be fine lgs , will be     for yous all , let us know how yous get on


----------



## lgs30

will do hows you feelin


----------



## IGWIN79

ok not bad just alot of pains did you have them to ?


----------



## lgs30

yeah i had alot of cramps think it comes with the e/c an e/t


----------



## shaz2

CONGRATULTIONS EMMA AND DH ON BEING......PUPO......WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz - I take it u got a text?  Emak - take it easy and congrats for getting through all those hurdles.  Here's for a BFP!

lgs30 - let us know how it goes.  Will you find out the sex?

Cate - two girls!  Congrats

Andrea - we spend our time wishing our lives away but waiting is so difficult.  I hope it flies by for you.

Molly - enjoy ur break.

Imak - thinking of you - take it easy.

Ladyhex and Sweetchilli - you made me laugh with all those posts - you must have a wicked sense of humour!

Well i'm off to-day and meant to be doing housework!  My DH is Stripping the living room, and everything is a mess!  I must focus and get off my *** and do some work!

Louise


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Galaxy Girl has 2 fab embies on board.  TWo 8B's!!!!  Woohoo!

Her laptop is broken at the mo so she asked me to post for her

Wishing you all the luck in the world GG!!!  Reckon you have a BFP for sure!


SQ
xx


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: You're now PUPO, so pleased for you.  and  for BFP for you and DH.

Galaxy Girl: Congrats on being PUPO,  and  for BFP.

lgs: Hope scan goes well, I was surprised yesterday at how clear everything was.

Molly: Hope you have a good weekend away.

Andrea: Sorry the news you got wasn't what you were expecting, in your situation I think I'd ring/email RFC to ask when tx is likely to be before you decide waht to do.

lmk: Hope you're feeling better now you're off work and taking it easy.

DH and I think we've got names sorted, Hannah May for the first (May was my Nan's middle name). We're thinking Sian (pronounced Shan) Bridget for the other, Sian being Welsh (I'm quarter Welsh through Mum's side of the family) and Bridget after DH's Mum.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

How is everyone, emak hope all went well with e/t and that you are now pupo.. Good Luck......
Sweetchilli don't panic about a/f type pains many get these in their 2ww and this isn't always a sign that a/f is on its way. I had them and i ended up with a bfp so don't panic yet early days.. Check out this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0...

So far i haven't had many side effects from d/r so thankfully so far doing good.... It's just trying to remember to take the injection i would have been a nightmare if i was sniffing would never have remembered....

I to everyone else hope everyone cycling around now is doing well talk soon...

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Great news galaxy girl good luck...

lgs good luck with your scan..

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

sweetchilli said:


> I feel like poo this morning , have a headache and feels like af pains already was up at half five this morning knicker watching  and i cant sleep , is it not to early for all the af pain thingy ??


Hi SweetChilli , Sorry you are not feeling great . To be honest I think they are all good signs that you are having . I felt exactly the same from 3-4 days after transfer, much the same symtoms as yourself . I know some people reckon its too early at that stage to be symptom watching but looking back on it now I definitely knew I felt " different", Maybe it was because Im having twins but the difference i felt from this cycle and the previous unsucessful one were significant, and I would have swore from early on that my AF was on the way, cramps, hot flushes, etc . At the end of the day every person is different so no two people may ever feel the same, I think we all know our own bodies best . My advice is to hang on in there ( difficult I know) the 2ww is awful but the end is in sight . Take good care of yourself in the meantime, wishing you all the very best


----------



## glitter girl

Emak and Galaxy Girl  on being *PUPO *    .

Cate, fantastic news  , lovely names you's picked out 

Andrea, thinking of you .

Lgs, cant wait to hear your scan news  

Missy, glad to hear D.R is going well  

To all you other girls   , whatever stage you's are at


----------



## shaz2

girls ivf on news channel 4 regarding postcode lottery


----------



## IGWIN79

AWE Glitter hun thanks for that ,really bad headache at the min  and bad cramps but you made me feel better knowing you had them to means alot !
so thanks again  

Emak  and Galaxy CONGRAULATIONS ON BEING PUPO HUN , we are all getting BFP                        

Missy glad everything is going well for ya , and thanks for the reasurance as well means alot  

Well how is everyone else today are you all keeping ok , glad you all had a good laugh, i always do stupid things like that      its good the craic on here is always going , its the thing that takes you mind of things if only for a min 

loopybud , it some craic on here ,     how are you ?
Ladyhex and crazykate how are yous?

I am going fishing tomorrow with the kids , have to find me wellies lol it nice and relaxing and they should injoy it , we went in portrush and they loved it they caught more than i did


----------



## IGWIN79

Shaz what were they saying ?


----------



## shaz2

they were saying about how 80 per cent of health cares in england an wales are still not giving 3 cycles of ivf to each couple, more about it being post code lottery, i have just emailed them about here as well!!


----------



## lmk




----------



## IGWIN79

i didnt even get one FFS it makes me so angery , men are discriminated against when it comes to ivf treatment , my dh has no kids and was devastated when they said because i had kids he wouldnt get help , then they siad if it was the other way round then they would , oh so angery , the goverment needs to get of there lazy asses and sort it all out once and for all , and stop putting couple who need help with ttc through so much pain    

OMG IMK


----------



## shaz2

WATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!sweetchilli are use not getting a cycle on the nhs thats a disgrace    We were in the same boat but it was dh who has a child so we fought till they agreed to give me a cycle then the law changed that sept...


----------



## IGWIN79

what law changed ?


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli me and DH are gettin aNHS go !! 

its all changed in 2006 i think !! 

and  we have DD ,  i would check it out mrs 

just a quickie im in work lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Doctor at lagan valley said to me there was no point in trying to get a free go as i have kids , could flipping kill her now


----------



## shaz2

when we first needed help we coudnt get nhs to pay for are cycle as dh has a child from previous relationship, but shortly after we started fighting and eventually the law was changed, im just looking in to it now for you..but im near 99 per cent that you are entilted to a free cycle like everyone else...get back to you shortly on it...xx


----------



## IGWIN79

awe hun thanks


----------



## glitter girl

Girls as far as i know they recently changed the law here in NI, they can not discriminate against anyone who already has a child, they are still entitled to one free go on the NHS,( there are certain other criteria to meet, age, etc ) I remember Sharon Davidson talking about that at Craigavon support group. Im sure some of the others will know more


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli i know please understand i'm still learning       .  sorry you having a down day hopefully fishing will help lift your mid of 2ww, have fun wanna take my dh he loves to fish maybe your kids could teach him, he doesn't bring home much-thank god we don't depend on him to eat! 

watch out andrea shopping queen is becoming the new reporter  ! thanks shopping queen pass on our congrats to GG!

lgs all the best with your scan  

cate love the names for twinnies

loopybud i'm awake now  , hope you have lovely couple of days off


----------



## shaz2

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploadedFiles/Fighting_for_Funding/NHS_IVF_Funding_in_NI/NI%20Access%20Criteria%20September%202006.pdf

sweet chilli check this out...you can have a free cycle chic....xxx


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli pm for u honey....xx


----------



## emak

Hey girls ,well as yous know im *PUPO*     so so happy ,our wee embie was graded B 6 cell which was better than last time so now its time for the ole bum bullets   and 2WW .Feeling really positive about it had acupuncture pre and post transfere and thankfully the transfere wasnt as traumatic as last time (had a nitemare at last e/t)....so let the  begin.
Sweetchilli try not to be stressing too much about a/f type pains a lot of girls have them during the 2ww i think the progestrone might have something to do with it also....glad Shaz was able to set you straight that you ARE entitlted to a go on the nhs .....please god you wont be needing it for a year or two    
Galaxy girl congrats on being pupo ,god i was worried that something was wrong when you hadnt posted...looks like we will be testing on the same day then.
Lgs hope all goes well with your scan
Cate love the names
Ladyhex naughty you online at work     
Lmk how you enjoying being a lady of leisure??
Missy glad you arent having too many side effects....i think feeling weepy is all part of the course when tx is concerned OMG on my last tx i cried every day for about 6 weeks ,thankfully this time has been a lot better.good luck chick AND dont forget your jabs !!
Loopybud hope the decorating is coming along....waste of time doing housework when all that is going on (good excuse) 
Whats the rest of you lovies up to today? Are we all off work seems to be a lot of chatting going on?
Chat later girls
E xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

sorry shaz ran out for a mcdonalds , flip it was nice 
shaz i red that and i will be on to my doctor in the morning , god i could go to the lagan valley and   that doctor  
thanks for that hun , if this one doent go then aleast we know we can get a free go , but will get the doctor to do the referral anyway 

Emak great news hun , nice to have you joining me was feeling lonley there


----------



## Mamabud

Sweetchilli, you can keep ur free go for the 2nd baby!  PMA!!!

Imak - sorry for wakening you!

Galaxy girl - congrats and take it easy now for 2 weeks

Emak - you too!  No major strains or stresses!  We'll be making you tea on Wednesday!  Gave off to dh to-day about finishing the stripping.  Got a feeling it may be done to-night after work.......

Louise


----------



## Mamabud

Girls, just uploaded a picture of the recent scan.  It isn't very clear though, but as long as the baby is healthy, who cares.  I need to see how to change my ticker.  I am 13 + 3 days, as FF calculates the date different to the doctors.  Louise


----------



## Mamabud

yeah - sorted!


----------



## walsh1363

Hi there i have been attending rvh since 03 i have one DD who was 11 at the time and we were told we had to wait until she 16 until we would get a free go then we were allowed 3 trys but we didnt want to wait then they changed the rules in 06 and everyone is entitled to 1 free go regardless of circumstances we had our free go in 07


----------



## andreaj81

emma and galaxy girl congrats on being PUPO!!!    

lgs hope your scan goes really well xx 



girls im having a really bad day today, my hormones are flying all over the place i think its cos af hasn't showed her face yet so my cycles must be messed up with the drugs. dh n i had an arguement earlier cos i've been in such bad form. he wanted to know why i wouldn't talk to him but i had thought it was better if i didn't talk so i didn't end up shouting cos i knew it wasn't his fault. we tried to talk about what to do next but my head's all over the place atm! Im considering not having another go cos its turning me into a crazy loon n i don't want it to drive me n dh apart. he said that would never happen. i really don't know how i would cope if the same thing happened again. i think thats why im so annoyed it got pushed back cos i just want to put this behind me either way...either with a baby or without. i can't stand that my heads so messed up while waiting. i really don't know what to do. im so sorry for the me me me post girls, i just needed to get it off my chest


----------



## shaz2

aww andrea honey i so feel for use, its not nice when it gets to that stage, take time out for you and yer dh, get a break from everything cause marriages can be put under so much strain its un-believeable. rest up chick and try and take it easy, there is no magic words to help at times like this, its just so un fair. my thoughts are with use...xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Cate im so excited for you! Hannah is lovely, I love Grace aswell for a girl.


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats on being PUPO! I had 2 B6 put back, they said that 6cells is great.


----------



## lgs30

hi girls had my scan everything is were it should be an were havin a BOY LOL


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, so pleased your scan went, your wee pic is lovely 

lgs hope all is well at your scan. 


Sweetchilli hope your feeling ok, the cramps are normal, with your ovaries settling down after e/c and then those wee emmbies make quite a fuss snuggling down for the next 9mnths-It is hard as it can feel like AF cramps but as we know any girl who got a BFP had them                  oh p.s I'd be on getting that free go-your entitled as much as anyone.

Shaz did you enjoy your dinner? How was Kitty?

lmk, hope you are feeling better, seems like you've been D/r for ages-well yoy probabaly didn't need reminding of that!


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats on being PUPO! Great grades.


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea hun                                    
for you and dh  pm for ya 

lgs thats fantatic hun , your wee son awe you must be on cloud nine 

babypowder... thanks hun , i am finding it hard to believe that they are still there , not so confident today , think i am scared of getting hurt if you know what i mean


----------



## Babypowder

lgs and DH congrats.


----------



## shaz2

Hi babypowder, yeah we had a nice meal, was good craic, im seeing kitty in a bit so ill tell her you said hello.xxx 

Andrea i also forgot to say dont apologise for "me me" post, you say what ever you like hon, get it all off yer chest cause we all do it, xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea 

This IF is such a nightmare, try to take some time out to get yourself thinking clear again, the fear is crippling aswell, you do be so scared of 'what if' but we are here for you and your DH is too, its a worry that a relationship will strain, I've often thought of walking away especially when I've been all over the place. I hope you can get some time out and perhaps if  shows here face your emotions will get a chance to settle, for now rant away-and don't apologise for it.


----------



## Cate1976

andrea: Sorry you're having a bad day, time out might be an idea. When the mood swings kicked in during d/r for the FET, I wondered if I should have left it longer before going for it. Bad days are to be expected during IF. The drugs could well mess up your cycle and definitely mess with your hormones as well. 

sweetchilli:  of your doctor not knowing law had changed.

lgs: Congrats on finding out sex of your baby. Have you thought of names yet?

Thanks to everyone who likes the names we've picked for our girls.

I missed the interview thing on channel 4 at lunchtime, but I'll say that one thing which annoyed me was that here, we have to have been ttc for 18 mnths before doctor can refer us for investigations but in rest of UK it's 12 mnths.


----------



## sparklyme

Cate my doc referred me after 9 months.  I have PCOs and she told me that she would refer me after 12 but in the mean time DH decided to get himself checked out and turned out that he has low sperm so she referred us straight away.

congrats lgs, emak, galaxy

Don't have much time to post as i'm flying out to Sorrento tonight.  Just want to wish everyone going through treatment all the best and i'll catch up with you all in 7 days


----------



## shaz2

cate my doc referred me at 12months as well, maybe yer gp was unsure of procedure at that time!!

sparkly me sorrento...ohhh...lovelly,...enjoy it missy, have a ball...xx


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I started ttc as soon as we got married back in 04 and after Feb 05, I asked gp and she said that we had to have been trying for 18mnths before we could get referred for any tests. Were referred to Altnagelvin in Oct 05, the relevant tests were done over the late spring and summer of 06 and end November found out that problem was DH's sperm count and not many moving.


----------



## plusone

Sweetchilli the girlies are right you can get a free NHS funded go regardless of having children from current or previously relationship.  I had two private funded goes which resulted in DD who is now 27 months and am now waiting on my NHS go (5 years from signing forms)  the waiting list was unbelievable then with the average wait 3 years.  Hence why we paid.  We are now having to use donor sperm as since previous cycle DH has absolutely no sperm.  We hope we have found a donor and should have tx early next year (5 half years on)  So the girls are right be positive about this treatment and think the NHS go would be great for number two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to all with BFP

 for everyones tx whatever stage they are at

Plusone


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks everyone , i am raging at the min that was a year and a half ago so i could have been getting my turn soon , now will have to wait again , hope i wont need it


----------



## lmk

andrea, sorry you are feeling down.  tx is very stressful and it does prove how strong you and your dh/dp are.  he loves you no matter what.    (we're here for you hunny) xx

babypowder,i'm good now that i'm off work! hope your doing good  

sweetchilli, want me to come up to your dr   . hope you wont need it but maybe for another go a free would be nice  you now have 2ww buddies!  

lgs congrats on your scan and a wee boy how chuffed you must be!

emak so chuffed for you hunny, "toe" rocks  , i'll be here for you over the 2ww (my ole cycle buddy)  

galaxy girl hope you get your pc fixed soon and get on to tell us all!


----------



## lmk

night night girls, away to tuck dh in


----------



## emak

Ack Andrea sending you loads of cyber      ,infertility really does put a massive strain on a relationship but remember your DH married you because he loves you   .I have had many a day during both my tx's when i have said i wont ever go through it again but i know deep down i would keep going if i had an endless pot of cash (which i dont)   
Lgs wow a wee boy congrats mrs....have you any names?
Lisa your hubby is such a babe ...im soooo jealous  
Sparkyme oh you lucky duck...enjoy your hols mrs
Hows everyone else doing....any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Cate1976

sweetchilli:  of your doctor not knowing the rules had changed . Not surpried you're raging.  and  for BFP so you won't need NHS go. Wonder if you could put in formal complaint against dr who told you that you couldn't have a go on NHS.

andrea:  for you, IF can put strain on relationship, is there anyone that your DH could talk to about how he feels? There's been a few people that DH has talked to about our IF.


----------



## Squirrel24

Emak - congratulations on being PUPO - I'm praying this is your time.

Lgs - great news on your wee boy - good to hear all is going well.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## Babypowder

THE RFC'S NEW POLICY ON FREEZING SPERM!

Right im away to tuck lmk's hubby into bed


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder and emak , NICCCCCCEEEEEE    OH LOVE THEM PICTURES     " hot flush" NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CHILLIS BEFORE YOUS MAKE A WISE CRIAC


----------



## shaz2

Morning girls,

hows everyone doing today then? Any one got nice plans for weekend??


----------



## lia.g

Emma and galaxy girl - congratulations on being PUPO. Really hope it works out for you this time  

Andrea - hope you're feeling a bit better today hun. This whole IF thing is such a rollercoaster.  

Lgs - a wee boy, congrats  

Sweetchilli - hope you're hanging in there.  The 2ww is a real head wrecker   

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals today. Loving all the pictures by the way


----------



## crazykate

morning Shaz - got the workmen in today to finish off the conservatory once and for all and then off to help my sister pick paint and wallpaper for her flat.  It's a really big thing for her she is 24 but has many health problems so it's a really big adventure for her she's so excited bless her..........we spent yesterday painting too (hence I wasn't on and missed 10 pages girls!!!!) I think there was more paint on me than on the walls and ceilings     

EMAK and GALAXYGIRL - PUPO Ladies congratulations and may the 2ww not be too stressful for you both.......wishing you both the very best outcome                 ^

Cate - twin girls congratulations!! are they identical  I'm an identical twin we had a great time when we were wee confusing ppl and we still manage to get away with it now  

Lgs - congratulations to you too hun on your little boy wishing you happy and healthy months ahead 

Sweetchilli - I'd definitely be demanding some answers hun - you're entitled as much as anyone else.  Oh I still had some wise cracks to come chilli hun I had my DH in stitches.  Glad the cool bath helped, bet the water was steaming afterwards        (sorry couldn't help it.......had to get one in!!!)   

Andrea hun, my heart goes out to you.  If your nhs turn is expected before your origin go would you not be best to save your 5k to spend on stuff you're gonna need when you get your BFP   I'm waiting for my nhs turn too

Ladyhex, babypowder, squirrel, plusone, sparklyme, shoppingqueen, lia.g and everyone else 

Back to work for me on monday        

Catch up later chatterboxes


----------



## yellazippy

Morning all 

Imust have missed GG news


----------



## yellazippy

PUPU? YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## lgs30

morning girls hope i find you all well 
well we have picked our named foe the wee man its daniel joesph darren -steele whyte lol lol
let me explain-daniel =his dad
joesph my dad
darren the DADDY lol am well chuffed thanks girls for all your comments love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Lgs loving the name hun ,how very exciting for you both. 
Crazykate enjoy the decorating mrs


----------



## IGWIN79

hi everyone 
well just back from fishing and i am ssssssoooooooo tired and feeling sick , but it was a fantastic day and really warm , my wee boy caught his fish and is so proud of himself , but when he caught it before i knew it he had killed it , he said he wanted to show everyone i could do nothing but laugh     Poor fish lol 
shaz cant get through to sharon keep getting her answer machine but will try later agagin 
crazycate ... i know you so well , i knew you wouldnt be able to resist     will def be getting some answers from the doctors !!!
Yellazippy .. We knew what you ment     my spelling is really bad  
Liag i am doing ok , havent thought about testing so i think i am doing ok , next week wont be so easy   nice to here from you hun 
how are you and DH ?
Andrea hunnie hope you are ok hun and your lovley DH to  
Ladyhex How are you hun any sign of AF yet ?
Lgs love the name so cute , i am well pleased for you !!!
Babypowder ... love that picture whooweeee nice   
emak and glitter how are yous doing , hope yous are not to sore  
Imk can i tuck your DH in PLEASE      
Hi to everyone else !!!!


----------



## andreaj81

lgs a boy wow congrats! n i love the name!!!! i bet your both over the moon!!!


----------



## andreaj81

girls thanks for the all the hugs thoughts...again! i don't know what i'd do without you lot. me n dh talked again today n still can't decide whether to go in nov with origin or wait til april with nhs...but we're in no rush to decide, the answer will come to us. in the mean time im gonna put ivf, babies n ttc as far out of my mind as i can....although im not sure how far that actually is! lol i need to feel like me again. as a result of this i prob won't be on here as much girls which im gonna find really hard cos you've all been so so good to me, really good friends. all my friends on ********, please keep in touch tho. n my email address for anyone who wants to stay in touch or say hello is With held due to site policy - please adjust so that your PM/ims get sent to your email i will be on to see sweetchilli, emma n gg results tho  so im wanting bfp's from all 3 you hear! lol i'll be back in a few months tho, or prob before it if i can't stay away! lol n i hope to find you all on the bump thread  thanks again xxxx good luck to each n every one of you xxx


----------



## emak

Andrea you are soooooo going to be missed on here but you need to do whats best for you right now and if thats putting this infertility "stuff"  to the back burner for a while then thats what you gotta do .IF really does take over all your thoughts and i remember (just about) what i was like before TCC took over ...hmmmmm i was actually good craic and loved getting out every weekend with the girls ,now i just "cant be bothered"   anyhow moral of the story is your a young woman who should be enjoying life ,have a wee break away from all this IF [email protected] and come back to us refreshed and ready to face round 2.......take care and sure i will still see you on ** 
Emma xx


----------



## louise09

Evening all 

Hope every1 is feeling good.

Andrea, im always saying to myself that im not gonna log on to this site and am trying to put IVF out of my head but I just can't resist!!  Though u prob have much more self control than what I have!  Good luck with whatever you decide to go with 

Sweetchilli, 8 days left  !!  

Emak and gallaxygirl, good luck!! 

Any1 doing anything nice this w.end?  Big Bro on soon, think Lisa will go.

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate: My twin girls are non id. Both embryos implanted.

andrea: You'll be missed on here but I can understand why you're not going to post as much. Will keep in touch with you via **.

sweetchilli, Emak and Galaxygirl: Hope you're all coping ok with the 2ww. 

Babypowder: Good picture.


----------



## lmk

andrea sorry you are leaving us for a while, i will miss u.... maybe a wee sneaky lurk now an again  . do what is best for you and dh.  happy house hunting hunny. best of luck to you  

sweetchilli,laughed at your wee man fishing , hope your head isn't fried 1 week down (almost)   

emak how are you today? hope wee embie is gettin cosy    

louise love bb too, dont have clue who is going tonight could be any1 

girls you wouldn't really want to tuck dh in tonight, he has windy pops not good         

have a fab weekend every1xx


----------



## emak

lmk said:


> girls you wouldn't really want to tuck dh in tonight, he has windy pops not good


OH Lisa you do say the funniest of things ,is he stinking the house out


----------



## lmk

emak i'm in kitchen he's in the living room, bad thing cause i've just ate a packet of oreos 


want a glass....


----------



## lmk

rite i'm away to bed to huff and dream about ..........



nite nite sweet dreams xxx


----------



## emak

oh your a badin tempting me with booze and HIM !!!!  yummy to both


----------



## KITTY1231

morning ladies 
hope you are doing well

emma hope you are sitting with your feet up and doing nothing give me a text if you want a lend of any of the dvds

sitting here in my mums patiently waiting for her she has been in america the past 3 weeks and i have missed here loads

having a crapping day yesterday thinking too much what to do  next dh wants me to get all the info and we'll decide after our hols in early oct i really dont know what to do next my head just fried and didnt sleep too good thinking

hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend and talk soon


----------



## lmk

kitty big     . havin your mum back today will be lovely and they give the best hugs. 

emak sorry for tempting you last night, had to be done  

how is every1 today?


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Andrea - We'll all miss you on here but I can totally understand where you're coming from in needing a complete break from all the IF stuff.  You'll know when the time is right for you to come back on here. Look forward to seeing you back when you're feeling stronger. Take care and keep in touch on face book  

Kitty - Sorry to hear you were having a bad day yesterday.  I'm sure it'll help having your mum back and getting away on a holiday will give you and DH a much needed break and time to think  

Lgs - lovely names you've picked  

Hope all of the girls on the 2ww are doing ok   

I've got my review with Dr McFaul on Monday then going back to work on Thursday.  Thought I'd break myself in with a short week.  Also, going to enquire about going down to a 4 day week for maybe 6 months to see how it goes.  Thinking of taking a Wed off. Will mean a day less stress in work, a day without having to drive 50 miles to Belfast and a day when I could do my alternative therapies.  Honestly believe that my accupuncture and reflexology have really helped me get through these last few weeks, physically and emotionally.

Anyway, hope you're all having a good wknd


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Sweetchilli, emak and galaxy                . Hope you gals are doing well.

Andrea      I will miss you on here, but understand you need a break away, I hope you get some time-out and reach a decision that will be best for you and DH. Lurk in now and then     

Girls was in pg loss thread there and a couple of girls have posted websites, that do the most beautiful, charms, bracelets, necklaces etc, for pg loss, they are worth looking at, Im going to order a charm to add to my own necklace,  its a sterling silver heart with tiny footpints stamped in it and on the reverse you can have, what would have been EDD for example, also each comes with a little birthstone crystal, so to symbolise month of conception or month baby was due.

(think its the girls post that was the 3rd website mentioned they are on. Its in thread by girl named Sarah) I would still like my tattoo but have decided that as our HIV/HEPATITIS came back neg- its best to wait as the clinics are fussy if you've had either piercings/tattoos within a yr of starting a new tx and we would hope to start again springtime.

Hope everyone is well, sorry no personals, brother has just phoned there-can I pick him up  .


----------



## lia.g

Bp - my DH bought me a lovely necklace from a web site called notonthehighstreet.com.  They have some lovely pieces you can get personalised.  I just wanted something simple I could wear all the time without people asking what it was.


----------



## lmk

awww lia that was a lovely idea, what a lovely site.  
any1 watching wipeout on bbc1   at yer man from enniskillen he's so funny and they canny understand him 

where is everybody tonight?


----------



## emak

Lisa im watching it ...he wants to buy a new bull as the one he has isnt up th the job anymore    .............any champers tonight


----------



## lmk

i'd love a drink tonight, your turn to buy


----------



## emak

Right away to the offie be back in 10


----------



## emak

Here we go ,thought i wouldnt bother with a mixer tonight


----------



## lmk

sorted...


----------



## lmk

forgot to paste


----------



## lmk

maybe we'll need this


----------



## emak

Heres some munchies


----------



## IGWIN79

what are yous to like      can i have some of that vodka and coke plz  
are we the only ones in tonight ??


----------



## lmk

definately..... but after this


----------



## IGWIN79

Why do we do nothing but eat i cant fit in to me jeans anymore     just had a big chinese and a fry this morning Oh bad


----------



## emak

Too right ...thats more like it  
Sweetchilli i feel your pain........im MASSIVE  almost 2 sizes bigger since jan  
Turn over to ER on channel 4 there is a couple going through ivf ,think the woman is about to have e/c


----------



## IGWIN79

its on a break lol


----------



## lmk

me an dh playing along with guesstimation bbc 1 not doing too good tho!! i'm away to put the kettle on.... do you gals want 1?


----------



## emak

Naw i will stick with the vods what about you sweetchilli  Aye they havent gone back to the couple


----------



## emak

On now......ack no eggs


----------



## lmk

we got 2outta 11 whoop whoop


----------



## lmk

think we should enter who wants to be a millionaire "the brainy bunch"


----------



## emak

Aye Lisa .....NOT !!!!!!     Right gonna sign off for the evening have a dvd to watch


----------



## lmk

nt nt away for toast and tea mmmmm sweet dreams all.  hope we dont have a hang over in ther morn


----------



## Babypowder

lia.g said:


> Bp - my DH bought me a lovely necklace from a web site called notonthehighstreet.com. They have some lovely pieces you can get personalised. I just wanted something simple I could wear all the time without people asking what it was.


Lia had a wee look on that site, have bought from it before-saw a lovely heart necklace called Mother and Child. You have a wonderful DH, unfortunately mine wouldn't have the wit to do something like that  and its not the same if you have to ask, I read him your post-he sort of looked at me blankley and said right well we'll get you that tattoo  

I have a lovely necklace he bought me for my 30th and I never take it off, so might just add that charm I seen, though like you Im aware it might draw attention and people may ask what it is-will have another look maybe.


----------



## emak

Hello girls
Lia and BP what a lovely idea to buy a nice piece of jewellery to remember your L/O     ,BP my DH would be exactly the same as yours ,god there are times i wanna ring his neck  

Well girls im taking my wee furbaby Harley to meet up with his "girlfriend" in a wee while.I was approached a while back by another cocker spaniel owner who wanted to get a litter from hers ...so the wee lady is "ready" and me thinks that Harley is raring to go.....he is doing a while bit of humping these days     .It will be first time for both dogs ...dont know what to expect ,told DH that there is NO way i can watch ...how silly am i being ,hope he is up to the job or i will be very  
Ok must be ready to go will come back on later to fill yous in   
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

girls those pics made me laugh, David Beckham..........yum.

Lmk did you get your hubbys wind up? 

Sweetchilli the days seem like there flying by-   

Emak    

Galaxy girl    

Kitty hope your feeling better and your mum had a big suitcase of pressies for you  

Glitter hows those twinnies doing? 

Cate hows the girls?  

Hows all the hangovers this morn  My diet has to start, why does tx put so much weight on you? I saw a photo of me lastnight OMG OMG  Im like the matron from the Carry-on Films  not good my friends not good, my (.y.) are huge aswell-DD/E this would look fab if the rest of me was a size 8.........unfortunatley im not  .

Hi to everyone else


----------



## galaxy girl

hi all! so good to be back - thanks for all the best wishes. 

Shopping queen thanks for posting for me! hope you and dh are doing OK.

haven't been able to read back on everyone yet - i missed 21 page of a whole new thread!!

DH and my mum are not letting me move of the sofa - had to beg for a shower yesterday! hope it will all be worth it!


----------



## lmk

emak hope young harley had a fab day with the ladieeeez  bet he's walking around now proud as punch! hows the head ?

bp laughed at your comment about matron... i feel exactly the same!

seen this earlier and thought it was lovely



lmkxx


----------



## emak

Lisa ,he let me down today   we are gonna have another try tomorrow ,the 2 dogs were more interested in playing with each other (but not in the way we wanted)    Gonna have to get DH to have a man talk with him  
Jes its quiet about here were are you all?
BP my DH would LOVE it if my boobies were your size   mines are tiny BUT have to say they have defo got bigger the past few weeks ,think it must be a mixture of drugs and over eating


----------



## shaz2

Hellllllllooooooooooooooooooo

wat i miss?? jeez girls i stay away for a day and there is 4 pages to catch up on!! use do some  

hows everyone??

shaz2 x


----------



## shaz2

Is anyone going to the ff 2010 meet up??  

xx


----------



## emak

2010 your planning well ahead ,is it across the water?


----------



## shaz2

yeah, the link for it is on top of page red writing...what you think??


Has anyone every forgot to take a couple of nose sprays??


----------



## emak

ack dunno whos gonna watch the babas


----------



## shaz2

The babys go with us as well...       

stressed out now cause forgot to take my spray at 5...


----------



## Ladyhex

Andrea you will be missed BIG time hun ....but you and Dh must do whats best for you both and if a time out will do this..then take as long as you need...we will always be here for you !!


----------



## Ladyhex

Well girls did we all have a good weekend !! 
i did nothing    

so many pages to read up on !!   

emak big (.Y.) are not good at times (im sure BP will agree lol) ppl talk them    i was a E cup in year 4 lol    im now a small G cup    

Bp im the same tits are us lol


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls Ive missed so much..........how r u all?

Sweetchilli how are you honey congrats on being PUPO..........HOW R U?

Im so tired after reading all the posts I hardly have the energy to type............chat soon!!!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## Ladyhex

for sweetchilli, Glitter girl and emak for your 2WW


----------



## charley789

Hi All

Hope you are all well.

Went to clinic this morning and I now have to do two injections per day.  The Menopur and Cetrodide.  Gosh how sore was the Cetrotide  It stung so much.  Never mind I'll keep ploding on.  Follies looking good they say so I am keeping my fingers crossed for a good result.  Feeling soooooo tired just want to sleep all the time is that normal?
So anyone have any idea now when my EC will be I would just like some clue?  I need to tell work that I am going off but I need to know when.  

Sweet chilli - Thinking of you hope you are ok and the 2WW is going quickly for you.  

Emak - Thinking of you too hope you are looking after yourself??


----------



## lmk

emak said:


> Lisa ,he let me down today  we are gonna have another try tomorrow ,the 2 dogs were more interested in playing with each other (but not in the way we wanted)    Gonna have to get DH to have a man talk with him


     

emak harley is a true gent, he probably wants to get to know her before jumping in the sack, you know with these sti's etc   hopefully he doesn't swing the other way !


----------



## galaxy girl

hi all. sitting at home bored...but know i should be thankful im off work

charley have origin given you no indication when ec might be? i got a detailed schedule at the start of treatment. what have they said so far?

im a bit crampy today - but know i just have to play the waiting game. have planned to go back to work next monday but think i will take thurs (test day) and fri off on annual leave. what do you all think?


----------



## charley789

Hi Galaxy Girl
Congrats on being PUPO!!!  How exciting hope the 2ww goes in quick.
Well they did say the 18th for EC but my period was late so dont know if that still rings true?  
I would try and take test day off as either way you prob wont be fit to be around anyone.  Best of luck  
Hopefully I'll be in the same boat sometime very very soon.
XXXXX


----------



## IGWIN79

girls remember i was saying about my sister inlaw well , went to the family dinner and i couldnt even look at her , dont want any thing to do with her at all , i have fell out with her before , because she is a constant lier , and i caught her out on alot of them , but for my mother inlaw i started passiing myself with her , now i have relised that my mother in law thinks she is the best thing ever and can do no wrong , and all the faimal always say she getts away with everything and they dont like her either ,i havent been down to MIL house since my SIL done this on my daughter , do you s think i am taking it abit far by not talking to her , i cant even look at her , she makes me so angery and irrates me so much , maybe i am over reacting ?


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, i would do exactly the same as you. concentrate on your family, they will realise soon enough what ***** she is and come running with their tails between their legs! dont let this upset you or annoy you be strong!    want me up  !

time is flying girl for you!  have you been tempted yet?  are watching lol!


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk was really tempted but thre has being alot of gilrs on the week board that have tested early and all got bfn so trying to hold on  
imk i thought because none of the family said to her that she shoulnt have treated my daughter like that , that i was over reacting , but i am so angery when i see her could knock her block of      thanks hun !!!!

sunbeam nice to see ya hun , any news on you ?


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Galaxy girl, I would definately take the test day off.  Whatever the result I'm sure you won't be fit for work.  Sweetchilli - I waited till test date as I could be PUPO as long as possible (just in case we didn't get the result we wanted), does this make sense? 

Imak - imagine suggesting that emak's poor dog could not like girls - shamefull lol!  How's the sleeping going now?

Emak - are you going to stand for that!!!            Hope you are holding up ok on ur 2 ww's.

Shaz - hope you had a nice week-end.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## glitter girl

sweetchilli said:


> but i am so angery when i see her could knock her block of     thanks hun !!!!


  , Sweetchilli. In all seriousness though hun, people like that don't deserve a second thought, she's not worth it hun, walk on with your head held high, she's the one with the problem. Try not to be getting too stressed hun


----------



## emak

Hey girls hows it going?
Sweetchilli ohhhh i bet you wanna ring her neck     try not and be getting yourself all annoyed SHE aint worth it    .....not too many sleeps now for you chick ,how you feeling?
GG i just want to second what loopybud has said i would defo take test day off ...im signed off for the 2ww starting from today.
Loopybud i can totally understand why you didnt test early ...i remember saying to my Mum when my a/f arrived 5 days before otd that i felt cheated that i didnt even get to test that it was the closest i was to being pg 
Charley doesnt that cetrotide really hurt ...i hated doing them and the bloody needle is soooooo long scared the [email protected] out of me    regarding your dates for e/c i only knew i was going for mine 2 days before...are you doing the short protocol ? if so they just work with your body   
Lisa HOW DARE YOU !!! Im begining to think the same that my dog is gay    ,he is back down there now and as soon as i brought him into their living room he pi$$ed on their rug     OMG i could have died he has never done that before   fingers crossed he is getting jiggy as we speak ...has to earn his keep ,DH says that im his pimp  
Ladyhex WOW E cup in year 4 ,im soooo jealous     suppose it must be a pain sometimes 
Sunbeam how are you ,havent seen you about much recently...hope all is good with you.
No craic with moi just feeling really impatient have only been pupo since Thursday but want to fast forward a week ,the not knowing is driving me nuts ,but milking the doing no housework thing DH cleaned the bathrooms today and i didnt even have to nag him to do it ...SHOCK !!!
Chat later    Emma


----------



## lmk

emak sorry  , hope the wee man done the deed, 2nd date an all!!!

loopybud i'm getting a sleep in the afternoon.  dh took me drive around the coast this morn had a walk around ballintoy harbour and it was heaven just the 2 of watching the world go by bliss!! hows you hun?


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Sweetchilli,  You dont need all this agro especially at this time!!!!!!!!!!  I would just forget about her, you just worry bout your own wee family and extension to it!!!!!!!!  Hows it all going?  How u feeling?  Well I tested early and although it was BFN I dont regret it ........I have no patience and couldnt wait........you do what you feel is right.........Im getting positive vibes!!!!!!!!!

Hey Emak all is well with me just waiting on the AF to show........feels like its avoiding me!!!!!!!!

Galaxy I think you def should take the OTD and the next off and make a long weekend of it.......................TO CELEBRATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!!!!

Must fly chat soon SB


----------



## IGWIN79

well chicks i am back and in a more positive mood , , thanks glitter girl you message hit home and your one hundread percent right !!
emak hope you are keeping ok loads of PMA PMA all the way    some for you to galaxy pma
Emak ohhh i could have last night      , but think glitter is right she is not worth it , she prob knows that shes getting to me , she will get her comupince on day (sorry spelling bad)  

Sunbeam i am doing ok , how are you hun ? i am to scared to test , i have told dh i will pee and he can do the rest    , just wana stay on 2ww as its the closest i have got in years to being preg , and i little bit of hope , felling a wee bit more positive today , thanks hun  
you are just waiting for AF now Whohoooo      we dance for you !!

Imk thanks hun really appreciate you being there when i needed a winge , any more of that vodka    dieing for a drink lol 
you me and emak can gett drunk again       

Ladyhex hows you hun ? any sign of af yet heres a wee dance for ya           with a wingle at the end   

Andrea if your looking in , big thanks hun for being there , hope you and DH are keeping well !!!  

Well last night i was feeling great then tireness hit me like a brick , then i couldnt sleep all night , got up this morning and again tiredness hit me like a brick , and i have stabbing pain in me boobies now and again , hoping its symtoms and not just stress    heres to us all getting BFPs


----------



## lmk

ack sweetchilli thats what we are here for!! a little tipple for you the 2nd man in my life just add coke!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

your great imk drinks on tap anytime we want them , what would we do with out ya  
How are you keeping hun ?


----------



## lmk

i'm good. can't wait to fri and the stimms start, and sleep goes back to norm....... i hope!


----------



## IGWIN79

Not long to go then now Whhhohhoooooo  bet you will be glad to get a good nights sleep,


----------



## lmk

thank god the days are moving in the right direction lol!  quick question did you bother with the brazil nuts / pineapple?


----------



## IGWIN79

No i didnt change much with my diet to be honest , just eating a bit healthier , what about you are you thinking about starting them ?


----------



## lmk

did the nuts and the pineapple juice last cycle, havent been able to face them since . will eat fresh pineapple and drink milk (from mcds)!!   lovin fruit at the mo especially cherries eat a punnet nearly everyday, have to go to a diff supermarket each time!  all this talk about food i'm away to make a cuppa and some toast want some?


----------



## IGWIN79

no i am full and feeling sick after chicken kiev chips and beans and a packet of sweets , cant stop eating      
ahh we have to do something to keep us busy


----------



## lmk

catch up later away to watch four weddings the bb. sad i know but i love it! lmk xx


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG are you wathcing the tv programme , the trouble with girls , all sixteen year olds no schooling pregnant and they cant even look after themnself


----------



## apparition

Hi all
so much has happened over the weekend it is so hard to keep up with you all.

I took my goddaughter and her mum camping for the weekend for her 13th birthday and had a great time but missed out on all your news. Work mad yesterday so only time to lurke.

Lots of love and     for you PUPO girls. Thinking of you all and definately would stay off work - I plan to.

Andrea hun - take things easy until you are ready again. I know you are into the acupuncture - would you consider taichi in Lisburn? - classes are supposed to start in October at the leisure centre. It is very calming and centering.

As for me - AF turned up a little late and I get to start treatment next week - at the Royal on the 19th with sniffing to start on the 20th. Who am I cycling with? need a buddy.

The schedule letter was so daunting - it all seems so real now.
Going to our first acupuncture session tonight so that should be interesting. What should I expect?

Anyone tried the IVF CD - is it worth the money to get - is it available to download or exchange anywhere?

Can't believe it has all arrived already.

Chat to you all later - tell you how it's going.
Apps


----------



## galaxy girl

only 4 days to testing sweetchilli!!! exciting and scary?  
have to say that though i agree 100% with all Glitter said about your SIL situation - she said it not me!!! Didn't want to take  all her credit! 

as for me,  boobs killing me which  hope is a good sign. oh and i feel your pain ladyhex on the big chest thing. i had to get my first bra in p 7. hated never having pretty bras and strappy tops etc. 

hopeeveryone is well....


----------



## lmk

welcome back apps, hope you had alovely break.  congrats on getting started finally!!

emak what about that young boy of yours did he do the deed?!!

sweetchilli hows you today?

loopybud hows the decorating coming on?

sunbeam/ladyhex any sing of the  

where is the   go away !


----------



## Babypowder

Hi all,

Just a quickey, have DP's nephews over from England staying with us, ages 6 and 9........im ready for a nap!

Sweetchilli, emak and galaxy...... symptons all sounding positive     

lmk this is for you..

Hope everyone is well all the babies, bumps and mummys/to be.

Also, Having watched BB from the start-I didn't even realise till someone said on BBLB that Siavash(sp?) is trying to look like Johnny Depp when he played Captain Jack Sparrow! He does everything the same-plats his beard, the moustash-has put me off him a bit now-I thought he was cool-but he's really just a copy cat lol!


----------



## charley789

Hi All

Sweet chilli - Not lnog to go now.  Are you gonna test early and surcome to temptation

Galaxy girl - How are you feeling now still sore

Emak - Hello are you ok??

As for me who is injecting at the mo I would love a tx buddie to share all the ups and downs.
Let me know  

Love 
Charley


----------



## charley789

Oh ment to say I am feeling really sick and dizzy mid morning not liking it at all.  Is it the side effects from the injections??

I seem to be wishing my life away recently.  First it was all the waiting for the app then all the waiting for AF then the waiting to start injections now I just cant wait to EC etc etc.
My head is banging and to top it off Mum and Dad are over from England to stay with us for 8 days.  Blimey I love them to bits but 8 days OMG what am I gonna do with them?  Oh well Mum does all my cleaning and Dad potters in the garden and hopefully DH will keep him busy with building a wall at the front of the house so I cant complain.
Love them to bits and they did pay for TX this time bless em. 

Also how swollen is my tummy??  Thought I had the OHSS again last night as I am so so bloated and sore would I be getting that this early in the TX??  Last time I was really bad after ET.
Sorry girls I just like other peoples opionion who hae actually been through it you all know what I mean.

Thanks girls 
XXXXXX


----------



## ginger07

Hi girls

Well having been offically told off by sweetchilli for being a lurker  , I have finally decided to take the pludge and introduce myself, hope you don't mind me barging in!!!

My reasoning for mostly being a lurker, is that I never had anything to say, your e-mails always sound witty and funny though now I'm about to embark on this rollercoaster again, I thought I best join the mad world that is Northern Ireland girls 

About me, I am 37, have been with my DH for 10 yrs and we have a 1 1/2 mth old son, (conceived through IVF), I had a few miscarriages before him as well as getting negative pregnancy results, so unfortunately, I do know what everyone has went through on this site, but the fact that there is always someone to perk you up does help.  Wish I had seen this site years ago!!!

I just want to wish sweetchilli and everyone else in their 2WW's all the best, my fingers are crossed for you all, and that you get the BFP's that you deserve.

I will be going through IVF again in September and hopefully I will have some cycle buddies to keep me sane through it.


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome Ginger, No more lurking   You will get great support on here  

Charley,I think its quite normal for tummy to be swollen, its all the drugs  , you should ring your clinic for advice if you are concerned, hope you are feeling better soon  .

To all you girls on 2ww, I hope and pray you all get a , some of the symptoms you describe sound very promising   .

Hi to everyone else  . Such a miserable day its turned out to be


----------



## emak

Hi girlies ,what a horrible   day it is  
Ginger welcome aboard Mrs ,ohhhh so you are starting tx again in September GOOD LUCK   im sure we will be seeing plenty more of you.
Charley sorry to hear your feeling a bit sickish today ,afraid i cant help you about the ohss maybe you should give origin a ring?...how did the cetrotide go today ,still sore Fair play to you having your folks stay for 8 days i think my head would be done in    
BP keep chucking them buckets at us 3         god you are so right about Siavash 
Lisa the "deed" still isnt done he did try to mount her last night but she was playing hard to get  so he is down there today again and tomorrow and Thursday she is coming up ere to us
Galaxy Girl do you have any symptoms apart from sore (.Y.) mines have been sore since last Tuesday (3 days before e/t)  i never get sore so i was thinking it was all the meds but they are still like that now....god i really hope it a good sign ,nothing else apart from that just the odd a/f feeling in my belly but i aint stressing about that as im sure its the progestrone     
Loopybud looking forward to seeing you and your bump tomorrow night 
Apps where did you go camping ...was it in your camper van ,i would love one of them just pack a bag and hit the road 
Sweetchilli any sneaky testing yet    
Glitter girl hows them twinnies behaving?
OMG girls i feel like Doctor Dolittle at the moment between dog breeding and now we have an injured bird in the garden its a pigeon ,he has hurt his wig and cant fly ,the bloody dog tried to eat him this morning ,i have rang the uspca and left a message and still waiting for them to get back to me ,feel so sorry for it i want to put him in  abox and bring him inside  i have been feeding him bread but all the other birds are coming down to eat if .....i always fancied the idea of being a vet so nows my chance   .Im feeling grand but this 2WW is really dragging its not even a week yet....ohhhh im so impatient 
Right im away to check on my new pet
E xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Welcome ginger 07.  There is so much fun on here, so you may as well join in!  

Charley, hope ur feeling better, I never had many side effects from tx, but not everyone is so lucky.  

Imak - I'm keeping well thanks.  Waiting on a decorator calling to-night to give us a quote.  Living room is stripped and waiting!  What's the plan for to-morrow night?

Emak - I'm not too sure if I've got a bump yet, but looking a bit 'fatter' than normal.  One of my staff said to-day that she could see a small bump - she made my day lol!  Hope ur holding up ok -     

Sweetchilli and galaxy -   and good luck on OTD!

Big high to everyone else, Louise


----------



## IGWIN79

Nice to see ya ginger      you will find it great on here , and all the girls are always hear for you when you need them september is not far away it will fly in 
OH and congrats on nit being a lucker anymore    

Charley and emak ... No not yet i am to scared    but very tempted if i am to test early i think i will be fri night or fri morning , will have to wait and see   
Emak hows you feeling hun are you keeping ok , hope you are looking after that pet pigeon of yours    
Galaxy hows the 2wws going for you ?
Andrea couldnt phone you today i had no money in me phone , will get some on and text ya later 
Thanks loopybud and glitter !!
Girl no symtoms with me feeling like normal apart from serious wind    
Sunbeam hows you hun ?
Hi babypowder, loopyone, imk, sue,cate, crazykate,ladyhex, and anyone else i have forgot hope you are all keeping ok


----------



## lmk

welcome ginger, nomorelurkin you hear!! wish you all the luck with tx!

emak, just hit me maybe she bats for the other side, stuck up ***** not fancying your harley what is she blind!! 
"dr dolittle"   

bp cheers a girls after me own heart, loved it  

sweetchilli the wind     dh isn't looking forward to that,i was fierce last time he nearly divorced me  ,say hi to andrea for me  

loopybud how the hell are you! cant wait to see bump tomorrow night! what time suits, i should be back from hairdressers about 5ish. will txt you when my bap is done! we eating (need i ask)!!

any 1 for quiz tonight? cate? how are twinnes?

away to make a curry mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm want some?! lmkxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk you keep trying to feed us up       im getting to big as it is , but do me some currie if you want


----------



## lmk

can you supply me the chillies hot hot hot  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry had to be done


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh god you are so funny (not )  dont touch chillies now hee heee ..., i will never live that down will i ?  
Hows me curry going !!!


----------



## crazykate

Hi all!!!


 Ginger and welcome to the nut house    and good luck with your tx

Charley did you phone the clinic?? What did they say??

Apps - glad you enjoyed your weekend away!  I soooo wish I could be your cycle buddy but alas still no golden ticket for me  

Emak - how's it going - did you wee man get jiggy today        How you feeling 

Ladyhex - any sign of AF yet I bet you can't wait to get started!!

Well my furniture arrived today for my conservatory.  There appears to be a few scuffs on the bottom so the upholsterer is coming up to take a look but it is sooo comfy  

Hugs for all 

Kate


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli, Galaxy & Emak: Hope you're all coping ok with 2ww. Sweetchilli, feeling sick after eating food such as chips sounds like a good sign to me. You'll know the result in 4 days. Galaxy, taking OTD off sounds like a good idea to me, I got round that one though by swapping shifts. 

Emak: Hope breeding with Harley is succesful, it could be that the other dog just wants to get used to him. 

Ginger: Welcome to FF. Hope you find some cycle buddies for your tx in September.

lmk: Twins are fine thanks. I'm a little tired, sleepless night on Sunday is hitting me today, still doing quiz though.

Sweetchilli: I don't think you're over reacting with your family situation. Is there anyone who could talk to them so that MIL and SIL are made aware of how much they've upset you but avoid big fallout?

Apps: Glad you had a good weekend camping.[/color

CrazyKate: Hope your letter arrives soon.

News on me is that trapped wind has kicked in but Gaviscon, eating little and often and drinking milk are helping. Didn't sleep too well Sunday night, was getting concerned about how DH and I will manage financially (pg brain forgot about Child Tax Credits), also it was so stuffy even with bedroom window open but last night had door open as well with a shoe to stop it banging and slept much better. Sniffly nose due to hayfever doesn't help but have put extra pillow on my bed which helps. I don't cope too well with being tired but am going to get in habit of having snooze in the afternoon. Looking forward to parents coming 4 weeks tomorrow, going to start doing all the sorting that needs done tomorrow as well.


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry for the short and sweet post ladies

thinking and    for BFP sweetchilli Galaxy girl and emak 

thinking of all 

night night of to bed take care xxx


----------



## lmk

emak maybe madam doesn't want to do it under her mothers roof, make sure you have the candle and barry white on set the scene lol  

sweetchilli sorry!!!!!!

crazykate loopybud dont think we done too well in quizz!! keep us posted kate on when the conservatory warming party is 

sweet dream all my brain is on melt down!                                                lmkxx


----------



## crazykate

If your looking in Tearful - Happy Birthday for tomorrow hope you get lots of nice pressies!


----------



## ginger07

morning girls, how are everyone today?

thanks for all the welcomes 

Got my 'golden ticket' yesterday, so it will be all systems go now, have to go up to the hospital on Tuesday afternoon to gave our bloods, and have started to take my vitamins again.  More nervous this time round than I have been previously, probably because I have been out of the loop for so long.

Good luck to Sweetchilli, Galaxy & Emak, and hopefully the 2WW hasn't send you   completely.


----------



## charley789

Morning All

Crazycate:  I phoned the clinic yesterday but was told all the nurses were busy and they would call me back but still no phone call.
I will try again this morning.  Still feeling rough I felt so awful last night very sicky and headachy like a hangover!!  Mum cooked a masive roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings so maybe I just over ate.  But then again this morning I felt sicky again.  Oh cant wait till EC for a rest!!!

Imk -  Whats all this about the Brazil nuts and Pineapple juice?   Is it suppose to help during treatment??

Crazycate - Any new on when you start TX?

Galaxy Girl , Loopybud - How are you both feeling?

Ginger - A big big welcome.

I have a scan in the morning.  Really really hope they dont take blood again as they can never get a vein and I end up feeling ready to pass out


----------



## apparition

Hi girls
finally catching up with all your news.

Welcome the girl from monaghan (can't find your tag) & ginger - congrats on getting the golden ticket - It feels great to finally be in their radar.
Hope yours is just around the corner crazykate.

lots of love and        for you sweetchilli, galaxygirl and emak. Not long now - everything crossed for you. Emak camped in my van with the girls at Six mile Water caravan park. Not far from home but very relaxing.

Went to our first acupuncture last night - likes it but not what I expected. she stuck the needles in and left us for half an hour. How on earth can they charge the same as a massage when they have to really work for half an hour. Did feel good ( more so than simple relaxation cd's or meditation) so will keep giving it ago. Don't think DH was as impressed.

Love to all
Apps


----------



## galaxy girl

hi everyone 
I didn't love acu either Apps, did it for my 2nd cycle - just before EC and ET and after ET. Was OK -but of course cycle didn't work - so am not bothering this time. 
Charley - pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts are supposed to help with womb lining and implantation. I've just had my daily glass (love pineapple Juice) and will have my 2 brazil nuts later ( all i can make myself eat a day as i hate them). Zita west recomends them. Also a balanced diet no caffene,alcohol etc and 2 litres of water a day. Found some decaffinated non bleached tea in tescos...

Ema - yep boobs are now killing me - mine  started to hurt 2 days ago.. I'm also having the crampy pains. Dear knows what it means or if it means anything- I can't believe we've still so long to wait!  sweetchilli- not long for you now though!


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls just me doing some lurking - again! was wondering what the RFC reccommend about alcohol intake prior to tx - I won't mind too much but I can't see DH being too enthused especially as we aer likley to be going through tx around xmas..


----------



## galaxy girl

i think it said on the schedule for the royal to avoid alcohol during treatment.

I know we went to a nutritionist who said a glass of red wine a week was ok. somy Dh stuck to that. for me during down reg ( it was a total of 6 weeks of it we went on holiday for 10 days and i did have a couple of glasses during that time!


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls.. am hoping you will give me your thoughts on this..

I have been waiting for NHS since May/June 08 and when I phoned RFC on Monday they said they were doing letters that day and I was down for one of them.  Of course, i was thrilled as I have had two failed self funded FETs this year so really want to get cracking again!  Anyway, the letter hasnt arrived yet so I'm wondering was the girl telling me that to fob me off?  I know I'm being paranoid and completely impatient.. but I've heard so many bad reports about the Royal that I am a little bit dubious.  I am just frightened of getting my hopes up and then no letter arrives.

On a separate note.. its so lovely to see such positive posts on here.  Everyone seems so upbeat.  I hope I will be able to join you all soon in the hope that I can join the club again in October   

Jo


----------



## ginger07

Hi Jomag,

I got the call last Wednesday to start my treatment in September, but I only got all my information yesterday.  I had been told to wait for a week and a half and if heard nothing then to phone in, hope this helps ease your fears a bit.  But if you haven't heard anything by next Monday/Tuesday maybe gave them another call to jiggle their memories a bit.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Charley - I'm feeling great.  Nausea and extreme tiredness has passed me.  How are you feeling now?

Imak - I think I may be stupid......  The quiz was a disaster, but good fun

Jellybaba - if there are issues with dh sperm I would think drink would only make matters worse.  My dh stayed off the drink for about 5 weeks, and had he gave in, I would imagine I would have been very cross.  However I don't know what the official recommendations are.  Hope u come to some arrangement.

Ginger and Jomag, I'm sure your excited to be started tx.  All the best

Emak, Galaxy girl and sweetchilli


----------



## Cate1976

On the alcohol during tx, I avoided during IVF but weekend after starting d/r for FET DH got took to hospital and it turned out to be his appendix. That was on valentines Day, next day feeling sorry for myself, the booze cupboard got raided. I can't see a couple during d/r doing any harm, I definitely wouldn't once stimms has started. Think RFC advise no booze at all though. 

Jomag: Good to hear from you, hope your letter comes soon.

Jellybaba: Good to see you posting again, hope you find my thoughts on booze helpful.

Galaxy: Sore boobs sounds like a positive sign to me, research I did gave sore boobs as being early sign of pg.  and  for a BFP.

charley: Hope you feel better soon.

Emak: How are you, has Harley done the job yet?

News on me I'm back to usual self after good night's sleep last night. Got bus into town as didn't want to overdo it, if weather is good tomorrow I'll walk it. Phoned Mum to ask her about something I saw in Boots. DH and I both want to get some things as well as the things that is recommended to be new.


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls!

Jellybaba both me and DH avoided alcohol from when I started sniffing (DH just thought it would be good for him to detox) and it paid of we got four good quality embryos!

Just looking at my last RFC schedule and it states on the front page when planning a preg it is wise to make certain adjustments to lifestyle and it mentions stop smoking and intake of alcohol and it states to increase intake of folic acid.  Then the next mention is in step 6 (After embryo transfer).  It states avoid alcohol, drugs and getting jiggy!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope this helps!!!!!!!!

SB

Well girls news on me is still waiting on af!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Sweetchilli..........PM for ya!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls 

hows everybody doing ??

sunbeam ~we dance for you and me    
crazykate~really glad you have got your furniture and your little sun room it finally finished .....hay any of that cake left lol could you send it to my house   

sweeychilli, galaxy and emak im     for you all to get a BFP BFP !!!

loopyone and loopybud hows you both doing 

andrea and lia.g thinking about you both ladies


----------



## Ladyhex

hello to qnu, mollycat, molly777, appletree jomag, babyrocks, babypowder, weefluff , kitty and all the ladies lurking 
big loves lol


----------



## lmk

for the 2ww girls...................



makes sense


----------



## lmk

had to put it on cause everyday in 2ww is the same ole same ole.  hope you girls are hanging in there!

hey every1 catch uplater hope you all are keeping ok, very quiet on here whats up??!!

lmkxxx


----------



## glitter girl

For all you girls on 2ww


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  What's the crack with all the edits from Sarah K.  I see she is the new moderator, but not sure about the edits?

Ladyhex - i'm keeping well.  So far so good.  Also starting to get a slight bump, even though I've only on 3lb's!   Hope ur af comes for you soon - the waiting is awlful!  Same for you too Sunbeam.

Cate - glad ur feeling well.  Have you a really big bump?

Sweetchilli - nearly there!    for BFP.

Imak - hellooooooooooooooooo doll!

Louise


----------



## emak

Hello ladies ,i have an announcement to make "HARLEY HAS DONE THE DEED"     OMG i thought it was never gonna happen ,we are gonna give them another try tomorrow then hopefully in 9 weeks we will have some beautiful cocker spaniel puppies ...tell you what i better be expecting myself  
Loopybud how you mrs ,did you have an early start this morning?
Glitter keep that sticky baby dust coming our way .TY. 
Lisa you are so right about this 2ww same old ,same old   at least Galaxy and myself are half way there now and the wait is almost over for sweetchilli
Speaking of mrs chilli where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu? Hope all is good with you
Jomag any sign of your letter yet?
Girls all this talk of booze makes me wanna have a drink soooo much ,god its been ages ,jellybaba think it was you who asked about alcohol during tx on my 1st go i did have the odd glass of wine during d/r nothing during stims ,DH rarely drinks but on this tx i havent had a drop.I remember the nurse at my planning app at the rfc said if i feel really stressed i could have a glass of wine BUT not the bottle (think she must have heard about me) 
Well hows all the rest of you lovely girls keeping ,all good i hope
Chat later
Emma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry i havent been on girl just having a difficult time of it , feeling sorry for myself      feel like a real grumpy moany Idiot    
Glitter hows you wee twins doing , is your bump big ?
Crazykate .. how are you hun ,

Emak im here     did you miss me    not long to go now hun , is it going slow or flying in ?
I would love a drink to a nice vodka and coke yyyyuuummmm , if its a BFN on sat best friend is taking me to the pub and we are going to get bladdered    
Can i have a puppy to emak oh i would love one , But DH says one dog is enough as max eats anyone that comes to the door and eats me post    poor postman is heart fraid of him , but hes a real softy at heart 
Sunbeam no jiggy      Thats the last thing on me mind Poor DH     he says he is going to explode    

Hi to all yous lovley ladies hope yous are all keeping well 
laverne xx

andrea hun  . HI  

Imk will you get mr imk back on to cheer me up , then i can tuck him in later    Thanks for the PM hun give me a good laugh  

Ladyhex .. thanks for the pm as well think i needed a chat   

Galaxy.. how the 2wws going for you , someone said about getting put to sleep for the two weeks that is such a good idea  

thanks everyone for the positive thoughts   and i promise i will try and be more cheerful 
i am heading to my friend on fri night and will test on sat morning DH is being very strict about it   so friend has a computer but i cant remember my pass word for ff but i promise i will let yous know some how , i know yous will be waiting


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls just wanted to say hi and all the best to those on the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh yes and andrea sends her love to everyone


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli are you on Andrea's **?


----------



## IGWIN79

sent ya am pm emak anyone else want to add on ******** ??


----------



## Sarah K

loopybud said:


> Hi everyone. What's the crack with all the edits from Sarah K. I see she is the new moderator, but not sure about the edits?
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise,

Here's a copy of my post from the top of the Ireland board - hope this helps explain the edits 



Sarah K said:


> ladies (and any gents out there!)
> 
> Just thought I would just pop in and introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Sarah and I'm going to be modding the Ireland board. I'm still in my training period so please be kind to me
> 
> If you have any problems or need any help please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Also just to let you know when I have read and 'checked' a post I add a green tick - this just helps me to keep track of where I have got to. When I add the tick it comes up that the post has been modified even though I haven't actually changed the contents of the post. I would never modify a post without letting you guys know
> 
> Happy chatting
> 
> Sarah xxx


xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi sarah welcome to the northern ireland board we will go easy on you    promise   hope you job goes well hun


----------



## apparition

Hi all
lots of love and hang-in-there's to sweetchilli and emak.

welcome Sarah - hope you can get the Norn Irn humour. We're mad here.

Where is everyone planning to watch the Tall Ships on Sunday?
- any other Motorhomers out there got a good spot for overnighting?

at work so just a quickie.

Apps


----------



## lia.g

Just a quickie to say good luck to our emma and sweetchilli.  Know you're both due to test soon so thinking about you and praying for positive results


----------



## crazykate

Just lost my post 

Anyway as I was saying.................

Emma - well done Harley   Now if he can do it so can you     

Sweetchilli - I'm ok thanx. Bet you're nervous and excited all at the same time!! You're nearly there 

Ladyhex - AF dance for you [fly]                        [/fly]

Apps - you could try Seapark on the Bangor side of Hollywood to see the Tall Ships on Sunday not sure if there are any restrictions but I could check on my way home from work for you if you like? 

Lia.g, loopybud, sunbeam, andrea, jomag, galaxy, glitter, ginger07, lmk, lgs, squirrel oooo so many hellllllloooooo

Oh girls has anyone been watching Emmerdale  I really feel for Lexi and I think it's something we can all relate to


----------



## Sarah K

sweetchilli said:


> Hi sarah welcome to the northern ireland board we will go easy on you   promise  hope you job goes well hun


Go easy on me!? It's a full time job trying to keep up with you all    

Good luck for test day sweetchilli  

xx


----------



## Cate1976

Sarah: Welcome to NI girls. Hope you get used to our sense of humour soon.

Emak: So pleased that Harley has done his job, hope you have puppies.

Sweetchilli, Emak and galaxy: Hope you're all coping ok with 2ww.  and  for BFP's from all of you.

I'm feeling tired agin today, not helped by having a visitor at 11.30 last night. After he'd gone, I told DH no more late night visitors after 9pm. Off to get something to eat then an early night.


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks Sarah


----------



## shaz2

sweet chilli good luck, im praying away for you...xxx also did u ring sharon?...


----------



## lmk

just for you sweetchili the real mr lmk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

hi sara and welcome, hope we give you a giggle now and then!

sweetchilli, hows u huni? have a fab time at your friends       

emak, whey hey harley you randy boy!! and going for seconds! take it they are an item now    hows you and your crazy dreams  , can't wait to hear about them in the morning!

crazykate hows you? we all done well in the quiz (not) 

apps have a fab time at tall ships, tried to talk dh into going, not having it hates crowds (but not when hes at anfield) 

love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## charley789

Hi Girls 

OMG you lot can talk.  
Good luck - SweetChilli, Emak and everyone else on 2WW.    for you for tomorrow (SweetChilli) for a BPF on your OTD.

Hopefully I will have EC Mon or Tues.  Had a scan yesterday and got 11 follies?  Is that good?  We have never been told how many follies we have before.  How many did everyone else have  Blimey I am so tired.  Went out to Scrabo Tower with Mum and Dad yesterday and the walk nearly killed me!  I am unfit yes but gosh these injections are wiping me out!!   Got a scan tomorrow at 10.30am so not much of a lie in tomorrow.  Just want to be off on the 2WW for a chance of some R & R from my hectic work.  

Hello everyone else.


----------



## lmk

charley 11 follies is brill, hope todays scan goes well rem to let us know how it all went   

sweetchilli       for tomorrow!


----------



## galaxy girl

im going to see the tall ships at saepark kate! am getting  worried about trying to get through belfast though - did you see the traffic jams on the news yesterday?  my mum invited us up for lunch and to see them - looking forward to getting out of the house. 

11 follies is good charlie - not to many and not to little! i had 6 this time out of which 5 eggs were collected. before ive had 13 with 13 collected.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone

Charlie , 11 follicles is great hun , wishing you all the best for mon or tue , incase i wont be on  

Emak and galaxy , have a nice weekend chicks and will be praying for a BFP for the both of yous  

Ladyhex AF dance for you 
 oh cute lol 
hope it comes soon for you hun !!!

Crazycate hi ya chick , you keeping ok ?

Imk     you had me in stiches with that picture , oh hes so sexy  
How did your first stimms go this morning , hoping you get a good nights sleep over the weekend

Shaz havent rang yet but will on mon had to many things going on this week , thanks again for all the help , your a star 
Have a nice weekend hun !!
Sunbeam have a nice holiday hun lucky duck  

Glitter, loopybud, loopyone , Sarah and cate thanks for all the best wishes , have a nice weekend everyone

Well i am going away tonight will try and get on tomorrow with the results , i think i already know what it is and its good in a way cause i think i have prepared myself , and hopefully i can deal with it better
Thanks for all the support over the last 6 months girls , yous have been so supportive (sorry bad spelling)  and the craic was brillant big hugs for yous all        lets hope for alot of BFPs over the next 3 or 4 months          Speak soon !!!
Loads of Love Laverne XXXXXX


----------



## IGWIN79

girls quick question , tmi information one , when i wipe i have brown stuff like AAF is starting , i think thats it comfirmed ? BFN NO PAINS THOUGH


----------



## galaxy girl

no its not - not yet. the flow to worry about is the bright red stuff with clots. hang in there. its not over. think of babyrocks - she bled and still got BFP.


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks galaxy , i hoping its not , havent seen any blood as yet


----------



## shaz2

Sweetchilli that means nothing hun, as galaxy said its the bright red stuff thats the problem...dont u be giving up yet mrs     or ill coming looking ye...lol...  ...Have you tried doing a test??xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

shaz you and imk coming to   me , right i am positive    
I cant do a test i am to scared and i would like DH to be here i is saying we are not testing till tomorrow morning , but will prob do it tonight if AF stays away , getting cramps now awe this really pickles your head


----------



## shaz2

Aww sweetchilli, i no yer poor head must be melted but try and staying postitve a bit longer hon, ur nearly there chic...xxx


----------



## crazykate

Sweetchilli - it's not over til the   makes a full appearance hun!


----------



## charley789

Hi 

SweetChilli - You really dont know anything till you have tested.  I tested early and got a BFN then I tested again on OTD and got a BFP!  I also had the brown staining but as everyone on here says its the proper RED blood that you dont want.  Keep your pecker up Mrs and keep positive please.     ing for you.

Emak - How are you?  Any signs or symptoms yet  Hope you are resting as much as poss.  I am def going to this time 

Galaxy - Fingers crossed for you as well any feeling yet??


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli       as the other gals have said it aint over for you ,you should check out the 2ww board there are loads of girls who have had bleeding and gone on to have a bfp so hang in hun anad remember we are all here for you.


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli    more                                                                                            anymore just hola!!!! lmk x


----------



## IGWIN79

turned to pink staining when i wipe sorry tmi    really not holding any hope sorry girls, i know yous said to be positive but i cant , going out now will try and get on over the weekend but not looking good 
bye


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Sweetchilli - hang in there literally - upside down if you have to. 
lots of      - you just never know - don't think the worst.

Keep belly nice and cosy warm - have a wee relaxing sleep. 
Will be thhinking about you and your DH   .

Everyone else OK?  emak how are you?

Apps


----------



## Mamabud

Sweetchilli - all the best for you test.      it isn't af

Imak - I'm telling on you nah, nah, nah

Sarah - I read the introduction after I posted lol

Cate - hope ur keeping well.

Emak - I'm so proud of Harley lol

Apparition - enjoy the ships - hope the weather gets better.

Charley - 11 follies are excellent

I went over to the clinic to-day to get my BP checked as I have had a few sore heads, but it was better than my last visit!  Must be the hormones.  Bar that, I've been keeping really well.

Big hi to anyone I've missed.


----------



## IGWIN79

Yeahaaaaa , got on chicks     phoned the clinic and they said it could be AF or it could be spotting , it has now stopped but as soon as i get of this it will prob start again , , right am going to be positive from now on    so i dont get a battering from yous chicks


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli didnt we tell you what will happen now     .....so lets have some                   xxxxx


----------



## andreaj81

just poppin in to say good luck for 2moro sweetchilli, i really hope you get your bfp!!!       let me know how you get on. i hope the spottong is just an implantation bleed     text me in am n let me know how you go, i'll see a wee prayer for ya 2nite xxx

hope all you other girlies are keeping well, esp emma n galaxygirl hope you 2 get your bfp's as well


----------



## emak

Ohhh Sweetchilli what a head wreacker of a day for you...fair play to you for not testing cause i know i would have    wishing you LOADS of luck for tomorrow and      you get a well deserved     

Charley 11 follies is a great number fingers crossed  you have 11 lovely wee eggies too    
Loopybud hope the headache has eased

Hi girls i mentioned on the other thread but my wee fur baby done "it" again so proud of the stud     fingers crossed his lady friend is now pg     god it doesnt take much to please me 
Shaz hows the head?
Andrea hun how the heck are you ....hope you are having a good time and taking things easy 

Awwww i would kill for a    hopefully i wont be having one for a long long time iykwim
E xx


----------



## shaz2

emak, my head is banging    ,,,im so dying to just go to bed but i know theres no point cause i wont sleep...gonna lock house up lite the candles and lie on sofa with big brother on and try an chill...How u keeping??


----------



## emak

Shaz feeling ok ,had a massive chinese a while ago ,totally stuffed now  just wish this waiting was over ,was just thinking if i get past tomorrow and no a/f at least that will be better than last time    

If i was you i would really go to bed you never know you might fall over for a wee while


----------



## shaz2

im warning you emma dont u dare go near them pee sticks...


----------



## emak

Im not gonna (but i wouldnt tell you if i did)   its way to early i know that


----------



## shaz2

im warning you...ill know!!!!   ....


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Sweetchilli, hang in there hun... its not over yet or near over be positive hun ok  
good luck tomor.         

Emak, hope all is going well with you, when are you due to test? 

Galaxygirl, hows everything going well with you, 2ww is so hard take it easy  

Imk, hows you hun? see your having fun with the pictures... think actually your now QUEEN of the pics     

Shaz, hows all with you hun?

cate, hows the twins? and hope your sleeping better hun

Charley, 11 fab well done hun... look after yourself 

andrea  

Babypowder  

Crazykate, hows you hun

Ladyhex, hope your keeping well hun

hello to all you girls out there, hope all your heads aren't fried yet with all this treatment... cause mine is
don't know when I'm starting again and not sure weather i want to start again, well I'm not looking forward to starting again, but I know i have to try again I don't want any regrets (ok I'm confused, sorry),.. I know you all know the feeling your all the best people to understand that feeling RIGHT!!!! anyway we will get there in the end.... 

hugs M777


----------



## lmk

welcome back molly, did you have a fab break away/what did you get upto?   did u get me a pressie?!!  

lmk


----------



## molly777

we had a brillant time, my first time in Barrys... NEVER AGAIN>>>> I hate rides (behave ) though I was going to die on one of them....  we actually though one night we got robbed when we got home from the pub our room was such a mess... honest I'm usually really tidy person... we ran into the other girls room telling them we were robbed... and then laughed til cried when we realised thats the way we left it.... idiots I know... then we were in derry, knock and wesport for the last few days with MIL and family... so lovely time but rotten weather...

Whats about you hun? what ya been up too?     are these presents ok


----------



## molly777

sarah wheres my green tick!!!! am I boring you already?  

welcome sarah hope you enjoy your new job....


----------



## shaz2

welcome back molly, glad you had good wee break, did you go anywhere nice in derry?..x

emma i can see you u know!!!!


----------



## lmk

awwwwwww molly thank you for my pressies!!     at your robbery! take it you were drinking before you went out! 

shaz you are keeping a good eye on emak, good girl!!


----------



## shaz2

lmk ye need 2 sets of eyes for than wan, ill tell ye...lol.   

cany decide wether to go to lifford cinema??  ..decisions decisions...stay in go out


----------



## lmk

you going out tonight? my god i'm in my pjs couldnt think of going out in a night like that! 
(just read that back and my god i sound like an oul woman)  but i'm sitting with my cup of tea watching bb what a night!

enjoy whatever you do hun xx


----------



## shaz2

im in 2 minds, im in my pj's all nice an cosy watching bb but my mate keeps trying de get me to go too cinema!!


----------



## lmk

go on, go on, go on, u will, u will, u will      go and enjoy what are you for watching?


----------



## shaz2

Think she wants to see the time travellers wife!!!!   ladies all enjoy the rest of your evenings, im away on now as battery dying on laptop an couldnt be bothered running up for lead...lol...catch use all tomorrow...

sweetchilli...best of luck for morning chick......


----------



## lmk

enjoy hun.  i want to see that too, so if you go wanna hear all about it!
swet dreamsxx


----------



## emak

OMG my ears are burning ,i aint gonna be testing so ye have no need to worry .Shaz What you thinking of going to pics to see? Why Lifford  You couldnt budge me off the sofa at this time of night when pjs are on NO WAY    but then i am older than yous young pups  
Right whos leaving BB tonight ? Me thinks wolferine ,that Bea is turning into such a *****  
Molly sounds like you had a great time ,hope you remember the wee prayers for us all in knock  
Ohhh god my side is sore i have eaten so much dinner tonight ,im a disgrace 
Away to read til BB comes back on 
E xx


----------



## Sarah K

molly777 said:


> sarah wheres my green tick!!!! am I boring you already?
> 
> welcome sarah hope you enjoy your new job....


There we go Molly  

There is no time to be bored on the Ireland boards - I go away from the computer for a few hours (just for dinner as I need to re-fuel!) and I come back and there is so much to catch up with!!

xxxx


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli thinking of you loads this morning


----------



## lia.g

Sweetchilli - didn't get on yesterday so just seeing all the posts.  Really hope and   its good new huni.  Thinking about you loads


----------



## galaxy girl

me too sweetchilli......


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi ya chicks Got a BFP this morning but AF came last night but its not heavy but bad cramping ,so have been told to rest and test on mon again 
feeling better about everything but am atill not going to get my hopes up at all so will let you know what happens 
Emak and Galaxy hope yous are keeping well and no sneaky testing     
loads of love Laverne xxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Delighted for you Sweetchilli,                  , Rest up now


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations on your bfp, hope all goes well sweetchilli fingers crossed...

Hi to the rest of you girls..

Missy xx


----------



## lia.g

Awh sweetchilli so glad you got a BFP  
Relax and stay positve.  Everything crossed for Monday for you


----------



## Babypowder

fab news sweetchilli, rest up and          for Monday-sure look what happened to me-bled for a week(resulting in loss of one emmbie) but the other hung on                anything can happen in this mad journey!  

Hi to everyone else-have had a stomache bug and been throwing up and the other end (sorry tmi) for 2days, so will get on for a catch-up soon. BP


----------



## molly777

Sweetchilli, congrads hun on BFP, just you put those feet up and chill for a few days
lots of      to you hun..... 

Emak, of course i said a prayer a Knock for you all  , and lite a candle...   
Hows you? not long now, good luck hun wish you all the very best....

Hello to everyone else... I think the sun is coming out  

Hugs Molly777


----------



## Ladyhex

girls have been trying to post over the past couple of days but imy wireless connection keeps dropping !! its funny cause every time i go to log on here im already logged on !!

anyways sweetchilli i have been thinking about you all morning and just want to say a href="http://www.glitteryourway.com" target="_blank">







</a>

Myspace Layouts


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli as babypowder said dont give up hope


----------



## Ladyhex

andrea glad you dropped by this morning    ...hows you keeping mrs ?
molly glad you back did you have a good time 

babypowder hows you been keeping hun ...are you still of work ?


----------



## lmk

swetchilli  to you and dh on your    so delighted for you!  rest up and relax and take it easy! lmkxx


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli so so so delighted for you chick on your     ,chin up girl and plenty of rest  
E xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## galaxy girl

sweetchilli - so pleased for you!!!!   
don't move from bed!


----------



## Ladyhex

galaxy and emak how are you both feeling


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks everyone , tmi again just had a clot is that bad, bleeding is not heavy and AF cramps are easing off  omg !!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli you had 2 wee eggies put back?


----------



## IGWIN79

yep


----------



## Ladyhex

it could just be the other wee eggie going away !! leaving room for your wee baba now


----------



## IGWIN79

OH i hope so hun i really do


----------



## galaxy girl

me too. hang on in there SC   

ladyhex im the same as i was. big sore boobs. some occasional cramps. roll on thursday. hope its worked cause i dont know if i can do this again.


----------



## glitter girl

GALAXY GIRL & EMAK, Your turns next for a  ,


----------



## shaz2

aww sweetchilli CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP...WOOOHOOOOOOOO....brilliant news..  ing hard now for you for monday ...xxx


emak an galaxy girl use are next keep the      going...


----------



## IGWIN79

girls cramping is bad but bleeding hasnt changed feeling like its all gone im       so much


----------



## Cate1976

sweetxhilli: Congrats on your BFP,  and  for good news from you on Monday. Hang in there. Could you get the beta test done at gp on Monday and then another on Wednesday?

molly777: Glad you had a good time away.

News on me is that I've slept better the last couple nights so not as tired now. Monday, getting stuck into getting all the sorting done ready for the nursery to be painted. Then it's sorting through boxes of stuff ready for them to be put up in the loft. Going to start getting up at reasonable time each morning and have lie down in the afternoon if needs be and be online early evening.


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli hang in there hon, its not all over yet, as someone else said it could be 2nd wee embie making room for your wee baby now, try and rest up and calm yerself a bit, we are all praying away for you...xxx


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli       my heart goes out to you hun ,what a head wreacker for yoy and DH .We are all here for you .Take care
E XX


----------



## IGWIN79

Just done a clear blue digital test and it say 1 to 2 weeks 
yous are going to get peed of with me soon hee hee hee ...


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli u work away,  at the end of the day thats why we are all here for support and also to support when we can...


----------



## sparklyme

Congrats on your BFP SC.   that your wee embie gets stronger


----------



## shaz2

sweetchiili i put yer bubbles to 007 for luck....xx


----------



## Ladyhex

well girls just in from the bar there     was out having a wee drink with DH, MIL and FIL lmao    
sweetchilli don't give up hope just yet hun       

girls AF isn't playing ball she has left the room     WTF why why why Delila !!! (dont know if that show you spell it ) lol 

Cate..... its ok at the mo having a lie down in the afternoons..... but thing will change when the babies are here BIG TIME ...lie on in the mornings (do what you want to do not !!) if you can hun !!

emak and galaxy your turn to get BFP !!!    ok do you hear me      

im of to bed..... good night sweet heart , well its time to go...singing in her bst voice !!


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry for that last post girls lol if it doesnt makes sense


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi back again lol ....when would i be best to make DH start to take vitamins   and me


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Ladyhex i would get DH to start the vits now ,you want his   as healthy and strong as possible 
Sweetchilli how are you today ,  the bleeding has stopped   
Sarah WOW just noticed what time you were up to checking our posts ,it must be a full time job    
Shaz what did you get up to last night?
Im up sooooo early i canny sleep have been awake most of the night knicker watching ,i honestly felt that a/f was def on its way all the signs were there not just the cramps but i was roasting hot (always a sign for me) i was so upset     but she hasnt showed her head just yet ,everytime i go to the bathroom i feel sick with nerves and   that there is nothing there.My head is done in ,has anyone got some mega strength sleeping pills to know me out til Thursday    
Going out for Sunday lunch today with DH 's family its his mums birthday ,at least that should take my mind off things for a while ,food always does the trick   
Right chat later.
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

hey chicks how is everyone ?

Emak hang in there hun   was reading up yesterday on af pains in the 2wws and it is really normal hun i really have a good feeling that this is your time for a BFP Galaxy as well !!!          
IMK how are you hun ? did mr IMK get his teeth fixed yet      
Ladyhex throw a drink my way would ya vodka and coke plz     
i would get dh to start as soon as like emak said nice wee strong  

Thanks shaz   how are you doing, have you stsrted stimms yet ?

Andrea hope you had a nice day yesterday hun  

Sparkleme , thanks hunnie i hope it is i really do  

Bleeding is still there only when i wipe  (sorry) lol but cramps were bad last night and have died down abit , i am not testing today am going to wait till tomorrow morning and see but am not getting me hopes up


----------



## lmk

emak, enjoy lunch today at least being out of the house stops the head working overtime!    hard for your hun.                                            

sweetchilli whats wrong with mr lmk's teeth they are perfectly normal   . hope the nleeding stops soon hun, i bet its a head wrecker    what time are you at dr's tomorrow? 

shaz did you go to the cinema?  dh still doing your head in?

loopybud how was fri nt?  you working this weekend?

ladyhex how dare you come on here under the influence    teasing us girlies with your singing at that hour of the night! hope head isn't too sore!!


----------



## IGWIN79

imk have to test tomorrow and the phone origins and then ithink they will do blood test


----------



## lmk

all the best hun, will say a   for you and dh     .  how was it at your friends?


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli     to you, your head must be tortured-its good news that the clearblue said 1-2wks.

As you know I had the same-I tortured myself and DP, you can analize over and over but a positive is a positive! the cramping can be with the gels, and also if your losing one wee emmbie, but again you could think til your head exploded, retest tomorrow and I      its positive again, then hopefully you can get a beta done or early scan in couple of wks. Its hard to stay pos when you see blood, and you want to prepare yourself, but when the tests say PREGNANT something is there, it really is.  


Emak    PMA those cramps are just that wee one snuggling in, try to get a wee nap today, watch a dvd with DH, so your minds occupied. You've been here before and we're all                that this is your time,


----------



## Babypowder

Hope everyone else is well, sorry no personals again but still sick as a dog   , got some anti-sickness tablets, which take the nausea away but don't stop the actual sickness   BP.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Sweetchilli - congrats on getting ur BFP.  I really hope everything is ok, and you continue with a healthy pregnancy.  Stay strong and focus on the positives u've got off the tests.  

Ladyhex - how's the head?

Imak - Friday night was good - looking forward to next Sat, are you going?  How's the stimms going?  Any bruising?  Has the sleeping improved?

Emak - you've done so well so far - stay strong - it won't be long in coming around.  Enjoy ur meal to-day.

Cate - it can be difficult forcing yourself to get up out of bed, when you really don't have too!  Make the most of it now!

Shaz - did you enjoy the film?

Bp hope u feel better soon.

Hi to anyone I've missed, Louise


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Ladies ....how are we all keeping ? 
My head isnt sore at all    
what a morning i have had, got a call from my mum this morning to say (we work together) are office had been broken into last night.  So i got on me and of we go to see what had been taken. (we were more worried as we had money in mums draws for london.)  they had broken every draw bar mums    and kicked over chairs and the paper was every where.  We are still waiting on CID to come, not holding my breath on that one.  it will be tomorrow morning.  
So im thinking thats why me hangover hasnt kicked in yet     Can any of you girls beat that one, for a lazy sunday    

did i read some were that you ladies got DP's and DH's Q10 and pregcare are they the best or should it be diff ones (i bet the vit thing has been talked about so much lol ) 

sweetchilli~hows you and DH feeling this morning ? will be thinking of you tomrrow hun     no drink for you for the next 8.5 months !! 
babypowder ~sorry to read that yoiu are feeling so sick mrs   

Lmk ~ im sorry    the devil drink is so good lol 
Emak          im sure your head is done in hun ....   you will get your BFP in 5 days time 

hello to crazykate, holly, babyrocks, lgs, shaz, looopybud, loopyone, cate, qnu, appletree, kitty, jomag, betty, yellazippy, glitter, galaxy, squirrel and everybody else


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli i know i already told you but im so happy you got your BFP!!!!!! its a good sign your not heavy bleeding and the cramps can be normal in early pg so i've my fingers crossed for 2moro        

emma n gg hope your both well im keeping my eye on you both   my fingers are crossed for you both

i've lost track of where everyone else is but i hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Cate1976

sweetchilli:  and  for you for tomorrow.

Emak: The cramps could be implantation.  and  for BFP from you.

Galaxy:  and  for BFP for you as well.

Ladyhex: I know what you mean. Sorry to hear about the office being broken into, lucky that the draw with money in was left untouched. Hope CID get to you pronto in the morning so you can tidy up and get everything back where it should be.

Emak: Hope you enjoy your meal out. A good feed is good for taking your mind off things.

The sorting has started, DH and i have just done the smallest room which is going to be used for storage of things we want to keep. My parents are bringing carpet over for the nursery so everything needs to be cleared out so carpet can go down asap after Mum & Dad arrive. Nesting instinct has really kicked in though. Going to get some boxes tomorrow to put stuff that's being kept in.


----------



## emak

Howdy girls
OMG i can hardly move i eat so much at lunch ,it was yummy and good to be out of the house for a while my 8 month old godson was with us ,ohhh i wanted to steal him   .
Well im feeling a lot better compared to how i was 24hrs ago ,the cramps and a/f feeling have left me   just knackered from lack of sleep ,but sure i can live with that .Thanks for all the kind words and support girls it means a lot 
Sweetchilli   that tomorrow brings some good news for you hun ,how are you feeling?
Andrea   nice of you to check in ,are you finding it hard to stay away from FF OR are you lurking?  
Ladyhex what a nitemare for you ,did the scumbags steal anything or just trash the place   
BP are you still feeling sick ...poor you     
Cate when is your due date?
Whats the craic with the rest of yous?
E xx


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: Glad you had good meal out and that the cramps have gone.

Due date is 11th December but think end November is more likely when I'll be 38 weeks.


----------



## lmk

for you sweetchilli!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparklyme

Oooohhhhhhh lucky you sc


----------



## galaxy girl

hi all. was at the thing in seapark today - was rammed and tok us forever to get there.... but had a nice lunch at my mums and got to see bro and SIL and 3 year old nephew... so was good day. nice to get out the house.

am back to work tomorrow and then off again on thursday. whick will be wierd. don't know how i will get on. but am thinking no lifting and then of coming straight home for a nap.

emma - glad your feeling better today.... i def notice more cramping pm - which is when i take the crinone. i have started to knicker watch too. 

cate- glad clearing out going well.

ladyhex - how frustrating about your af. hope it returns soon!


----------



## lmk

galaxy girl                              . glad you had a good day with your family!


----------



## Ladyhex

well girls all go with AF now yeeha letter in head for posting   

very quiet on here tonight !! 

hows everybody enjoying this good sunday !!


----------



## lmk

ladyhex i'm here nobody playing tonight   hows the head? what an eventful day you had, glad the money was not touched where do people get off


----------



## Becky39

Hiya!

Sorry ladies to but into this thread ... i just wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATS to SC ... am so happy for you hun  I do hope that the bleeding stops ... u know they do say (an i know this from a LOT of ladies) bleeding in early ivf pregnancy sometimes occurs when its twins  honest lol ...

Emak: How u doing hun? I hope ur wee embie is snuggling in for the next 9mths 

As for me ... my 3 x embies didnt make it  to say we are heartbroken is an understatment. This was our 4th cycle (the 3rd one worked but ended in m/c at 8wks) No more ... im done, im shattered and i want my life back! For the passed 3 years since we have got married, ivf and Origin have been the third party in our marriage, scans and injections, appts and trips back and fo ... i cant take any more ... we are done and giving up!!!

We are heartbroken, but we have to move on without ivf and treatment ... i will keep a look out for your news SC and you Emak ... i do wish *ALL* u ladies all the very best in life and i do hope u get your dreams ... no one should ever have to fight as hard as we do, but for you ladies who keep fighting, i wish u all the strength and all the courage to get there ...

Dont give up hope ..... dont EVER give up

Good luck ... <hugs>

Xxxxx


----------



## emak

Awwww god Becky i was gonna leave you a wee post later as i knew your 2ww was almost over but i have seen yours ,im so so sorry .I really dont know what to say to you ,its just so unfair after 4 txs ,i dont blame you for deciding you have had enough as you have said you need to get your life back ....its just so hard all of this and you must be so brave to be able to decide that you are finished with it all.
I want to wish you all the best for the future ,take care pet.
             
Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Oh becky ...im so sorry that this is the end of your journey for you and your DH ...   
be strong for each other at this time


----------



## shaz2

aww becky im so sorry for all that you have been through, im sorry its come to this ending for you,   . take care of yourself,   shaz2...xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls went to the hospital and they did a preg test and it came up neg and they told me i hjave had a miscarriage , have to go in to the hos tomorrow and get a scan to make sure everything has gone , but then when i came home i done my last test and it say 1 to 2 week reg i am in tears i dont know what to do


----------



## shaz2

aww sweetchilli, im so so sorry to hear that hun, im just losts for words im so devastated for you and your dh, words just cant comfort you at a time like this. i wish i could just give you a big massive hug rite now..  
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS FOR YOU)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli i have just read your post on 2ww board        ,im gutted for you and DH ,this has been an awful weekend for you both highs/lows not knowing whats going on .The test the hospital did was it a urine test or blood?


----------



## IGWIN79

EMAK IT WAS A URINE TEST BUT Phoned origins and they said its prob left over hormones       sitting crying my eyes out so i prob wont be on for a while and i will miss yous girls so much you have so supportive and fantastic friends couldnt have got through this with out yous 
will peek in to see how yous are going but i think i need time to grieve , but i will be back 
emak and galaxy i have a good feeling its going to work for yous and i will be praying for you sooo hard  
ladyhex , glad everthing is on the move now hun , good luck for tx 
imk , hope everything goes well for you hun , will miss you pictures
Shaz thanks hun , you have being fab hun all the best of luck 
to all the rest of the girls i wish you all the best of luck and hoping you all get your dream of becoming a mummy soon 
heres to loads of BFPs
thanks for everything 
loads of luck and love laverne xxxxxx


----------



## emak

Hi L ,you take all the time you need ,you have had an awful shock and remember we are all here for you when you feel ready .God im sitting here with    in my eyes ,its just not fair.
Bye for now Emma


----------



## shaz2

SWEETCHILLI, im crying away reading your post, its just so awful after everything. its been one hell of a roller coaster this weekend for you hun, take care of each other and your right you so do need to grieve, take all the time in the world now mrs, rest up and when ever you need us we will be here.  ..god bless use both use will be in my prayers..xx sharon


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli~im so so sorry to read you news mrs.....i write this with tears rolling down my face, words fail me that this time hun ..
be strong for each other ..cause you and your DH are going need each more at this sad time    

take as much time out as you need we will always be here for you


----------



## shaz2

sweetchiili for you and your dh, and your very special wee angel...take care..xx


----------



## lia.g

Awh *Sweetchilli * I've just logged in and seen all the posts  I'm so very sorry for you and DH   I completely understand how you must be feeling right now. Life really can be very cruel. Take your time to grieve and get strong again. Thinking about you loads  

Becky - so sorry to hear your sad news as well. Take care


----------



## crazykate

awww Sweetchilli pet what can I say       ..............I'm so very very sorry           for you and DH!


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, honey i am totally devestated for you and dh. life is so cruel. remember we are here for you day or night.    lmkxx


----------



## charley789

Morning All

Sweet Chilli  -  So so so so sorry for you and DH.  I am thinking of you and I understand everything you are going through.


----------



## charley789

Hi Girls

Sorry to go on about myself after all the bad news we have had on here.

I went for a scan on Saturday and got another consultant.  Not Dr Farrag.  Didnt like her too much.  
After a really possitive scan on Thurs and being told 11 follies to the Consultant not being able to find my left ovary! and being told its only the right that has responded to the drugs.  So after a complete crying fit on Saturday to DH and Mum and Dad I am completely gutted.  They cut the Menopur down from 225 to 125 as they THOUGHT I was high risk OHSS what with 5 follies on the right?  I dont think so.  Gosh I am so angry I really am what a wash out.  All the trips to and from Origin and to top it all off they charged me again for more drugs!!!!  Now got to go again today at 3.30pm for yet another scan where I am prodded and poked like a piece of meat to be told what?  When is EC suppose to be now?  God I cant take this I thought paying through the nose at Origin was going to make treatment more effective.  Gosh was I wrong.  

Please help girls I am so angry its just not like me I want to kill things      

Sorry to go on I know I should think about myself when so many other people have had bad news.

Love to you all 

Charley 
XXXXXX


----------



## lmk

charley honey you have been through the mill the past few days, i wish you all the best for today .    that ec goes alot smoother that scans.  would you not voice your concerns, after all you are paying them enough! lmkxx
ps dont be sorry thats what we are here for hun


----------



## charley789

IMK -  Well all I can do is so as they say at the clinic.  I am in their hands now really.  Just a bit fed up with all this messing about.


----------



## Becky39

Charley ...

First off im sorry that u are having such a hard time lately.

If its any consulation, i had a bad scan last time at Origin too ... they could only find one of my ovaries and i only had 3 follies ranging from 12-16mm (not too big) after a LOT of prodding and poking, they decided to stimm me an extra day (yes more money for drugs, but its a private clinic, the Royal wud have charged u too if u were a private patient there) .... i had been stimmed for 14 days and went itnto egg collection with a dim outlook, i really tht they were gonna get nothing, and the eggs that they did get wud prob be immature. Sami did my EC (he has always done my EC's and ET's) he got me 5 eggs ... please dont give up hope .... I know u feel hard done by, by having to pay for extra drugs and being told u might over stimulate ... but they will decide today when ur EC will be .... and i BET you - you will be doing trigger tonight and be in for EC on Wednesday .... 

I also bet u will get a good few eggs .... dont give up ... xxxx


----------



## Becky39

Sweetchilli ...

Im so sorry hun ... i know what it feels like to have a m/c - i had mine at 8 weeks ... i wud have rather got a BFN than have a m/c .... i know u are hurting so much right now, all your dreams have been shattered in an instant, but in time sweetheart - it will get better. But for now u have to grieve, take time out with your DH and be talk about everything and anything ... cry, kick, scream, shout .... do what u need to do, and what u feel is right for you and DH, there is no right way or wrong way with dealing with this, u have to go with what you both feel ... im thinking of u hun,

Sending much love to you and your DH ... Xxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Sweetchilli, gutted to read your news, so, so unfair,     .

Charley, hang on in there . This stage of the treatment gets to you, feels like its been going on and on for ages, there's light at the end of the tunnel, hope you get good news today  .

Hi to all you other ladies, too many to mention but thinking of you all


----------



## NCKB

Hi sweetchilli, i know im not a northern girl but i had a look in this post     that you had logged on with some good news. 
I really am so gutted for you hun      i cant imagine how your feeling. Life is just so unfair it really really is. Take some time to grieve and I am sending you lots & lots of love and hope that you and DH will be ok in time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
take care hunny, lots of love, Nicola xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Sweetchilli, im so, so sorry to read your news, I really didn't think it would turn out this way    , this IF is Sh1te, stay strong and know you have two precious wee angels watching over you and your family. xox


----------



## Babypowder

Becky39, I have to say your post made me  , im so sorry to read your news. And I think you are very brave to make the decision you have made, no more tx, is as a big as deciding to go for tx, but I totally understand-tx takes over your lives, 4tx is a lot to go through and I think every girl on here will know they have a limit of just how much heartache they can take.

I saw a signiture of girl on another thread and it said-our tx journey has ended-we want a FAMILY not a pregnancy-this always sticks out in my mind and I think the girl has since adopted, like yourself she summed up-when enough is enough.

I wish you all the best and lots of luck in whatever you do next.


----------



## Babypowder

........sorry me again 

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LADYHEX BOUT BLOOMING TIME, GET THAT LETTER OFF PRONTO!

Cate glad to hear your nesting away. Any themes for nursery?

Glitter hows the twinnies? 

Emak and galaxy          come on girlies!

Charley, sorry your having a rough time, unfortunatley we really just have to put our faith in these Dr's, my meds where cut down too, and I was thinking the same how can you have OHSS with few follies -but I think its more to do with they can be too 'mature' by time off e/c where others can be behind, so to keep them all ticking along together they change stimms.

Hope your e/c goes well, try not to stress too much (I know easier said than done )  

lmk whens your e/c? are you finding it easier on the stimms?

Crazykate hey  and Lia

Shaz2  did you go to Lupus clinic?

Well girls I've finally stopped being sick  that was bad, was sick at about 10.30pm lastnight then like a miracle I instantly felt better, im as weak as water, with no food for 3days and has taken me agaes to do these last 3 posts but hey, im getting there! Laters. BP.xox


----------



## charley789

BP - Whats been up with you poor thing??


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Charley,

Dr said it was a stomache bug-in upper stomache, think DP's wee niece was the first with it she's 9mnths bless her-then one by one down the rest of us went.......well barr DP he was fine   his sister, 2 newphews, my mum and me all got it, theirs had gone in 24hrs........me no I was doing it big style,god im glad I can laugh I tell ya I wasn't laughing before.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi B.P,

Sounds like you have had an awful time of it  , hope your feeling back to yourself very soon hun


----------



## crazykate

Becky - firstly I'm sorry I missed your post earlier    how very rude of me!!!   We have decided too that we will have one more tx after my NHS go (if it's necessary) and if that is not successful either then that will be our last tx too but we will consider other options i.e. adoption.  It is the toughest decision in the world to make but you know when it's time don't you ?- take good care and don't forget we're still here!!!  

Charley - chin up hun hopefully you'll get better news this aft.      I wasn't fussed on the female doc either!!!

BP - glad you're feeling better  

Ladyhex - has your letter been introduced to the post box yet   

Emak & Galaxygirl - how are you feeling?  Everything crossed for you both.......not too long to go!!


----------



## lmk

hi bp glad your starting to feel better dont like being sick . ec hopefully 26th fingers crossed.  

glitter girl, hows you and twinnies? still being sick or has it eased? 

ladyhex hope you got that letter sent by express delivery  

charley   

lmkxx


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks evryone big 


Well i wasnt looking forward to the hospital today as they were really inconsiderate last night at A and E, i sat there crying and they told me to come in today for a scan and told us to leave and i was still in tears , not even a sorry , i had to walk through the crowds of people in the waiting room 
went in today for the scan in the lagan valley and they were lovley ,the two nurses said to me we can ask all these questions and we feel so sorry for what you are going through ,but its only people that have been through this who truely know what you are going through ,i could tell by there faces they just wanted to make everything better but they couldnt ,they knew they wouldnt find anythiing on the scan as its way to early but had alook anyway but could see nothing , done a test and it came up positive , oh my head is all over the place one min positive and then the next neg and then positive , so they done a blood test and will phone tonight with the news and if the results are high then i have to go back in 48 hours to see if the levels are going down but they think the same as me miscarriage just has to be confirmed , then in for another scan to make sure everything has gone 
I truely wish that it had came up neg as it has broken are hearts in two , DH sat on the hospital and said to the nurse this is all my fault , me and the nurse said to him this is no ones fault , bless him i know hes hurting but hes not one to cry 
I am off work for another two weeks now as i have to rest so i think me and DH are going to england for 2 or 3 days to see the town where my family are from , Sarah you would know the place Tolpuddle, my GGGgrandfather is one of the Tolpuddle Martyrs so proud of him !!!
Girls will be on later to let you know about the blood test i already know what they are going to say 
Emak and galaxy , thinking about yous both 
Charlie , you will be fine hun ,i didnt like that female doctor either , she was very neg with me , would rather have dr farrgh hoping all goes well for you , and yes it would be nice to friend that knows what we go through , if you ever need a chat you know were i am hun , 
NCKB thanks hun i wish you all the luck in the world 
Babypowder i hope you are feeing better hun them tummy bugs are awful i get them everytime the kids get them look after yourself 
Thanks everyone for all the messages and pms it means alot me and DH read them there now and i was in tears , it means alot that yous all care so much , and DH said it nice that are we angels are being thought of as are wee babies   as no one really thinks of them as babies this early , but we do 
Hi to everyone else 
loads of love Laverne xxxx


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli honey sending you and dh huge  (((((((((((( hugs))))))))))).


----------



## NCKB

Sweetchilli - I am just lost for words really really am        - ill be thinking you and DH - my candle I light today will be for you both


----------



## Sarah K

sweetchilli said:


> I am off work for another two weeks now as i have to rest so i think me and DH are going to england for 2 or 3 days to see the town where my family are from , Sarah you would know the place Tolpuddle, my GGGgrandfather is one of the Tolpuddle Martyrs so proud of him !!!


Sorry to gatecrash ladies

Hey Sweetchilli,

Sending you a big hug. I had a similar situation with our last cycle - bleeding, positive blood and pee stick tests - it messes with your head so I know where you're coming from my lovely.

Come to England for a few days - it's lovely here at the mo! Tolpuddle is only about 45 mins drive for us so not far at all. I haven't been there exactly but have been to places near by and it's lovely.

Sending you much love

Hi to all you other lovely ladies - feel like I'm getting to know you all while reading your posts. You do give me a giggle or two sometimes! 

xxx


----------



## Becky39

crazykate said:


> Becky - It is the toughest decision in the world to make but you know when it's time don't you ?- take good care and don't forget we're still here!!!


Thanks hun, yes u are right .... u do know when the time is right. Im so fed up of tmt and scans, and blood tests and samples, appts, taking time off work etc. Ive had this for the passed 3 an half years and even tho im really sad to put it all behind me, im glad that there is to be no more of it.

Im heartbroken that it didnt work .... i will never ever get over my m/c in Jan, but i have to move on from all this now. IVF has been the third person in my marriage since we wed in 2006 ... now its time for us 

I know this may make me sound hard, cos im not really .... we have just come to the point where enough is really enough ....

SC ... im so sorry sweetheart, i know exactly what u mean when u say that u wud have rather got a BFN, i felt the same after my m/c .... it hurts like hell hun. Do something special for your babies hun .... we went out and bought a Rhodedendrum and planted it, it bloomed in June beautiful white flowers (we picked white cos its pure and innocent) and it grew and bloomed with a hint of pink around the edges (we like to think its pink for a reason) and each time i loook out at it - i think of my baby .... it will keep growing, just like my wee angel in heaven.

Take good care of each other hun, im so sorry you are going thru this .... i truly wish you didnt have to ... sending much love to u and your DH



Xxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Beckey i am so sorry you are having a horrible time to hun big hugs    i know what you mean about being fed up with all the tests and it totally runs your life ,i am as well going to take a long break as me and DH have been doing this since we have been married and we need time for ourselfs now , take your time hun and as the rest of the girls have said we are all here for you when you need us  , your idea of planting something is nice your sounds so beautiful had a   in my eye reading it , but i have already  ordered a necklace on line babypowder and liag gave me the idea (Hope yous dont mind) and i am so pleased with it , it says My Angels 09 and it has two wee birth stones on it for aug as thats the month they left , now i can keep them close by 
Thanks Sarah   i know what you mean about messing with your head its so hard , just need some time  
DH is booking it so i cant wait need a good break ,
Girls i know i said i was going to take a break from FF but i cant stay away      looks like your stuck with me


----------



## yellazippy

Sweetchilli i`ve just been reading through the last weeks posts to catch up and i`ll tell you honestly 

I was truly gutted when i got to the end i can`t express it any other way....so so sorry honey  

Becky i think can understand the rolllercoaster you have been on and we will all get to the point were "its time to get off"

for your both your sanity and your relationships sake...i wish you all the best too

I`ll catch up with the rest of you ladies when i get sorted its mad in work as i was off all last week  

I hear there are a few more golden tickets doing the rounds at last...great news     

Yella


----------



## molly777

hiya girls sorry haven't been on for a few days i think me and babypowder had the same thing...
not nice at all... hope your ok now babypowder,...

Sweetchilli, i'm so so sorry to hear what your going through, you poor pet god love you, its not a nice place at all and not knowing what the outcome will be its like been in no mans land... you take it easy honey and please god maybe there will be a happy outcome for you...    
think your right to get away for a few day, was asking DH about Topuddle martyrs... very interesting...
your right to be very proud of your GGGGranddad  

Becky, so sorry to hear about you too hun,   it certainly does take over your life, you look after yourself whatever you decide... 

Charlie, sorry to hear you had a rough time with scan etc.... but you know you never know how many eggs the will collect in the end , they can never tell totally till the collect, i hope your ok now its such a stressful time...   good luck with EC hun

Emak and Galaxy girl hope your both keeping well and taking it easy... lots of   and   and   we need some good news here....

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well

Ladyhex you made me laugh so much the other day with your drunken post so funny    

ok better go here

hugs M777


----------



## Becky39

SC: Your necklace sounds like a beautiful idea, i love it .... where did u get them from, i wudnt mind one myself  

Keep Strong and ur turn will come Xxxxx


----------



## jooles

sweetchilli im usually a bit of a lurker on this board but was so sorry to read your news and just wanted to send you and dh some   and  

jules


----------



## IGWIN79

LA BELLA DAME www.labelledame.com/miscarriage-infant-loss.html she has some lovley stuff on there 
thanks jooles , molly and yellazippy 
Molly good to see you back hun , how are you ?


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cate1976

Becky: So sorry to hear your tx was unsuccesful. Hope you and DH have lots of quality time together. As someone has already said, adoption maybe a possibility if that's what you want.

Sweetchilli: I'm close to tears at your news  and  for you and DH. i think the necklace is a lovely idea. Take time out to grieve, hope trip to England goes well. Will keep in touch with you through ********.

Emak & Galaxy:  and  for BFP's from both of you.

Babypowder: Nursery is going to be Noah's Ark theme, it's Biblical and the girls will grow into it. DH and I wanted a theme which'll last a good few years rather than going for traditional themes which they'll have outgrown by 3/4.

News on me is that it was stuffy last night so took me ages to get to sleep. have done more of the sorting though, at the moment it's more clearing mine and DH's room then once I've made space, the stuff that's been put in back room can be sorted and stored. Last job will be the boxes although stuff I'm finding is going to be sorted into different boxes, there's a few in the bottom of the cupboard on the landing which will be able to be put straight up in the loft. Any boxes not sorted when my parents come over can be done once they've gone as I can do that sitting down, hoping to have most of it done though.


----------



## apparition

Hi girls
just back online after a weekend with the Tall Ships.

I am so gutted for you Becky. Be easy on yourself and don't decide anything just yet. Give yourself time - your heart will know the answer even if your head has trouble keeping up.     for you and your DH. I hope that the strength you need is there - we are all here to help and get you through.

Sweetchilli - where have you found the strength this weekend? Darling someone is watching over you and I just hope that they decide it is your turn. Sending out     and some  for the hours we don't see you online. Lots of love to your DH - he sounds magic!

As for us we get the drugs on Wednesday and start sniffing on Thursday.  Anyone starting too?

Had a great day on Saturday with DH at the Tall sHips and then wild camped with Elie at HElens Bay to see them sail out on Sunday. Great view of the ships although I was expecting them in a tight flotilla. Dh's parents came up there on the train and joined us for a lovely picnic in the sunshine. Thoroughly chilled.

Love to you all especially those on the 2WW - remember everyone is different so stay positive. This is your wee embies time.

Apps


----------



## charley789

Sweetchilli - Hope you are coping ok I am thinking of you and DH all the time even my DH was so upset about all that has happened to you.  We really do understand as been through it ourselves but you are right they are your angels.  We have two in heaven.

Emak - No testing girl I hope.

Galaxy - When is your OTD??  Keep strong  

Me
Had scan at 3.30pm with Dr Farrag (thank goodness it was him) and he seems really pleased with the right ovary.  Got 7 follies there but again could not see the left ovary.  (What is going on there?)  He said he will have a good look at EC on Wednesday at 8.30am.  Hopefully I will be out of it so wont feel all the proding and poking.  Gosh it was sore today.  Its not being able to see the left ovary that is worrying me.  Ah well I can only hope and pray that it makes an appearance on Wednesday.  I am so scared 
Now its another obstacle to get over.
Hello to everyone else.

Love Charley
Love


----------



## Becky39

Charley,

Didnt i tell u EC wud be on Wednesday  

If he can see 7 follies but could not see the left .... i reckon u will deff get some good eggs there  

If your 7 follies contain eggs, thats 7 to start with   he will be able to find your left ovary much better on Wednesday as u will be sedated and he will be able to prod a bit more ... dont panic, i had exactly the same problem but they got me eggs, i have every faith ... good luck for ur trigger tonight  

Xxxxx


----------



## JK32

Girls i don't post much but just wanted to say to Sweetchilli you are in my thoughts and will be   that its not all over yet!

emak, galaxy and nikki lots of   for you too!! Hope that Thursday brings some positive news on this board   

I'm just waiting for AF to show up (due Wed) to send my letter off and then i'll truly know what head wrecking business this all is..9i can already guess!  )

Good luck girls 
jk xx


----------



## crazykate

Charley lucky 7       you'll be well out of it for EC at origin anyways. I didn't feel a thing.....as they sedated me all I can remember saying was "omg are those tiles on the ceiling supposed to be moving like that "      

Sweetchilli your necklace sounds gorgeous I was reading earlier your chat with Becky and I have to say I did shed some tears for you both.

I'm off to paint at my sisters AGAIN - flips sake it seems never ending at the moment  - told ya's there's the phone call!!!!

Anyway I just want all of you lovely ladies at whatever stage of tx you are at to know that I'm thinking about each and everyone of you even if I haven't mentioned you personally


----------



## cat0208

Sweetchilli - i cannot tell you just sorry i am to read ur news.  Take time to grieve hun. 

Just wanted ask babypowder - what symptoms u have when u sick?  i've been so ill yest and today cannot even eat which is so unlike me.  I put it down to very early morning sickness but have been ON the loo iykwim as well as facing it!!  Tmi girls sorry!

hope you all ok and emak and Galaxy holding up ok.  

Cat

ps charley - good luck for ec  xx


----------



## emak

Evening girls ,how are you all. I was reading through all todays posts and they have brought a wee tear to my eye ,god yous are all so supportive and kind ,there has been some beautiful words spoken on here over the past couple of days .
     
Sweetchilli you are in my prayers hun ,god this is so hard for you     
Becky you are one strong lady sending loads      to you too 
Charley so glad your scan went well today and that the Doc was happy ,e/c is fine in origin you wont remember a thing  
Crazykate happy decorating !!!!
Apps sounds like you had a lovely weekend 
Well girls im holding out rightly regarding testing ,if im honest im too scared to test ,what to know but dont incase its bad .....dont want the dream to end iykwim.Chat later   Emma  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charley789

Emak - So glad you are not tempted to test hang on in there       

Crazy Kate - Thanks for your words of support I really do hope I dont feel or remember a thing.

Becky 39 - Really hope he gets all the follies and they do indeed have an egg in each of them   Did they get to drain your hiding ovary at EC?  I am just petrified of EC I know everyone says you dont feel a thing at Origin I am still scared.

Molly777 - How are you doing?  When TX starting?  Any new yet.

Love 
Charley
xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Emak hang in there not long now.........good luck!

Becky im so sad for you!

Well news on me is still no AF....... now well late.........please come!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

girls its all over for me. AF has arrived in full flow. am gutted


----------



## charley789

Galaxy Girl - I am so so sorry for your bad news     Take some time out to get your head around things 

Emak - Whats happeing with you?

Imk - Where have you been anything new with you?

Gosh so much bad news its just not fair is it    For everything we all have to go through you sometimes wonder what this life is all about.

Love and baby dust to you all     
Charley 
XXXXX


----------



## molly777

galaxy girl, I'm totally gutted for you hun, was so surprised to read your post this morning, 
really didn't expect that, you poor thing hun,    take it easy pet over the next few days, its not a easy time hun and we are all here for you...  

Sweetchilli, how are you hun?   thinking of you

charley, not sure when i'm starting, to be honest DH and me are wanting a wee break from it all for a while so maybe october.... thank you hun for asking.... hope your hanging in there hun, 7 eggs is great best of luck with EC you won't feel a thing Origin the are great... 

Emak, hows you hun  , thinking of you

hello to everyone else.... hope the sun comes out

hugs M777


----------



## crazykate

oh Galaxygirl hun I'm so very sorry      - huge big huggles for you and dh...........nothing prepares you does it?


----------



## lia.g

Galaxy girl, just popped on quickly in work and saw your sad news   I'm so sorry huni


----------



## apparition

Hi 
Galaxygirl - just logged on and saw your news. My heart is with you but my words have gone. 
All I can offer is    .
Take it easy pet, expect nothing from yourself - take the time to grieve.

Stay with us online as we are all here for you.

lots of love and  
Apps


----------



## emak

Galaxy Girl im so so sorry to read your news and totally shocked i honestly thought that you were gonna have a bfp this time


----------



## Guest

Just logged on this morning after being away all weekend....can't belive the sad news 

Sweetchilli and Galaxy Girl, I really don't know what to say.....totally devestated for you and your DH's
Life really is just so unfair. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

BB


----------



## emak

Awww girls im so scared after all that has happened on here the past few days ,i said to DH during the night when i was up on knicker watch that i had a "feeling" in my belly that a/f is on its way ,dear god my head is done in   
Molly im with you hun   that the   will come out but i doubth it


----------



## molly777

emak hang here there hun   , don't give up  

 M777


----------



## charley789

Emak - Dont be down have   as this time you have gone so far as no AF yet so hang on in there.  Put your feet up and chill while you still can.  You are going to get a BFP! and I am gonna be on your case next week asking you for all your advice on what you did to get a BFP OK.  Be positive.  Have a positive mental attitude and you never know  

You have everyone on here to talk to aswell remember.

Sweetchilli - If you are looking in how are you and DH?  Hope your body is healing although I am sure your mind isn't.  Thinking of you  and saying a wee prayer for you.
Take care message me if you feel up to it.

Love 
Charley  
XXXXXXXX


----------



## emak

Awwww girls yous are so nice and im telling you without FF the past couple of years i would have gone crazy .Charley you ask away pet ,hope i will be able to help ,just think this time tomorrow you will be in recovery and the hard bit will be over with.  that all your follies have eggies in them      .
DH and I are gonna go out for our dinner tonight which will be nice ,lets hope come Thursday we will be going out again for a celebration meal       
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Galaxy girl , i am so soory hunnie its not F&cking fair     look after you and DH , i wish i change it for us all , it makes me so angery   

Emak dont give up hun    i know what you mean about being scared with all the sad news on here its hard ,but we are hear for you and praying like F&uck for a BFP for you , arnt we girls !!!!!! wish i could give you a big hug ,                   

Charlie good luck for tomorrow hun will be thinking about you  

I am ok this morning , only cry when i think to much about it , they phoned last night with the results and it was 165 i dont know what that means but she sounded so sad for me , and i am back on the dreaded weed   had my first one yesterday and nearly passed out as my head was spinning         DH is away to work and is phoning me every two mins he is so worried about me god love him , he had me in stiches last night as he said well at least you can go back to having your chillies with everything     

How is everyone else today ??


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli your DH sounds like a lovely man ,god love him ,i sometimes think we tend to forget about the partners in all this .Hey dont you be stressing about having a *** ....what i wouldnt do for one right now   ,i said to shaz yesterday oh well if it doesnt work i can always have a drink and a ***   hopefully i wont be drinking or smoking for a long time  
How do you feel ,i can only imagine the pain you must be feeling ,just remember we are all here for you ,feel free to vent ,cry or just talk to us 
E xx


----------



## charley789

Emak - From when you had your embie put back what have you done with yourself.  ie did you take all the 2ww off work and really do nothing?  Bed rest? Or have you done things but just really easy.
What with my work I am thinking of taking 2 weeks from tomorrow not from ET (if I am lucky enough to get embies).  Would I be OK to work?  It's just a desk job (Accountant) and I drive to and from work?

Thanks 

Charley
XXXX


----------



## glitter girl

Galaxy girl, I'm so very sorry, my heart goes out to you , I know how much you have been through . I feel lost for words but please know that I am thinking of you  .


----------



## emak

Charley i took a weeks hols to cover the week of e/c and e/t then got a sick line from my doc for the 2ww.My job also involves sitting at a desk but can be quite stressful and there can be a lot of hassel ,so i decided i wouldnt be going in ,my work have been great to me.
I havent been doing too much during the 2ww mostly sitting on my lap top   ,have been having a wee nap in the afternoons as i havent been sleeping great at night ,i was planning for 3 days bed rest at the start as recommended by zita west but i just couldnt do it ,cabin fever was setting in.I havent been doing anything strenious (sp?) no housework DH has been doing it BUT not to my standards   .Just take iit easy and chill out ,i did go for a wee gentle walk on saturday with my mum to the park ,it was good to get a bit of fresh air but apart from that just sitting about getting fatter .Hope this helps chick 
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak dont know what i would do with out me cigs now     i am planning to go out for a drink to     that sounds bad lol
i want to have my life back for a while 
you wont have a cig or a drink for the next nine months for definite   how are you now hun ?


----------



## lmk

galaxy girl, so sorry for you and dh. life is just so cruel


----------



## yellazippy

Galaxy Girl so sorry to hear your sad news please take care of each other


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, naughty naughty havin a smoke mmmmmmmmmmm i'm inhaling/exhaling would love one too! laughed at your head spinning reminds me of being a school sneaking them behind the portacabins, sharing someones mums bearkley done the job!!!!!!   enjoy a good large vod & coke!   

emak     .  enjoy tea tonight, going anywhere nice? is harley going steady now? 

charley i'm grand hun, glad ec is tomorrow   for loads of follies hun   

molly hello, are you feeling better?  

loopybud, maybe do lunch someday soon?

hello to everyone else  

i have just gutted my wardrobe and drawers, if it doesnt fit it never will so throw it out!!!!!  1st scan in the morning to see how eggies are comin on/ a lovely 7.45am appointment! lmkxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

imk        smoking is good right now     good luck for tomrrow hun hope you have plenty of wee follicles     

Galaxy thinking about you hun


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli just seen your necklace, it is gorgeous


----------



## molly777

imk, i'm grand now thanks hun..... hey best of luck tomor   the see loads of eggs..  

Sweetchilli, just saw necklace too its just lovely   
a few smokes is good for the nerves... enjoy hun... you take it easy hun...


----------



## ginger07

Only able to get on to the computer now, my home computer has taken a head staggers and had been very busy in work this morning.

I'm very sorry Sweetchilli and Galaxy girl, take time out and have the odd puff and drink to make you feel 'normal' again, this treatment does take it out of you,     to you both.

Good luck Emak for your test date, lots of    for you.

As for me, I go up today to gave my bloods, do you still go in the maternity way or has the new entrance been built yet, does anyone know?


----------



## Cate1976

Galaxy Girl: So sorry to hear it's a BFN for you. Take time to grieve.  and  for you & DH.

Emak:  and  for a BFP from you on Thursday.

Sweetchilli: Take things a day at a time and grieve now. I've experienced delayed grief twice and it hurts far more than dealing with it after the loss. One of the times of delayed grief was Feb 05 (see sig). I dealt with it the weekend after or thought I had but then 4 days before my Nieces first birthday in October 07 it hit me and I ended up  to my church leader about it. I finally fully came to terms with that one on the anniversary of what would have been my due date. I wanted to be over Feb 05 before starting tx. Hope this hasn't upset you, if it has sorry.

I've had a pretty good day today. Went into town to get a couple of bits I need, then have come home and have negotiated 3 mnths (Aug-Oct) reduced payments on the loan DH and I have, does mean that next 4 (Nov-Feb) will be higher but by then MA will be through. After a lot of phoning around various places, DH and I have a dentist who is taking on NHS patients in the Western area, he's in London/Derry (trying to be pc here). If anyone would like contact details, I'll pm you. Will be back on later, have to get something to eat.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  What a poor run of luck.  Sweetchilli and GG - i'm so sorry that this wasn't to be your time.       

Imak - good luck to-morrow - lunch sounds good, we'll have to sort something out.

Emak - nearly there!  Good luck!  

Apparition, glad you enjoyed the tall ships.  The traffic put me off going  

Cate - you are so organised!!  Well done on thinking ahead.

Charley - my left ovary couldn't be seen at the RFC at both my two scans, but they found it at ec.  7 follies are excellent.  Good luck for e/c.

Ginger the new entrance at the RFC hasn't been built yet  

Not much to report from me.  Going to the cinema to-night, and keeping well.  getting our living room painted and papered, so looking forward to getting it finished.


----------



## crazykate

lmk good luck with your scan tomorrow

Charley - all the best for EC you'll be fine      

Emak - two more sleeps!! Keep your chin up     I know it's hard I'm sure your nearly round the bend   

Sweetchilli - hiya hun your necklace is beautiful

Loopybud - what you going to see at the pics  

Cate - you seem to be doing well.........so organised already!!!

Hey Ginger - what happens now you've left your bloods in 

Helloooooo everyone


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli im so sorry you've had such a hard few days   i don't know what to say only im so so sorry for you n dh. i wondered what was up when i hadn't heard from you. sorry i wasn't on sooner, even tho im not on here anymore i am always thinkin of you

galaxy girl sorry to hear your sad news to  

emma good luck for testing i won't be on to see your news as me n dh headin away but i will be thinkin of you. send me a wee msg on ** to let me know hopw you get on n i can see it when i get back next wk


----------



## sparklyme

sweetchilli and Galaxy devastated to hear your sad news


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: Hope scan goes well tomorrow and you have a good amount of follicles.

Didn't get much sorting done today, working on it tomorrow while DH is out. Need to be at stage where girls room can be painted weekend of the bank holiday (probably the Saturday). Then first week September will be sorting stuff into boxes labelling what's to go in the loft once rest has been floored putting that either stacked in mine and DH's room or cupboard on the landing and rest in cupboard in our room to be sorted once parents have gone. I'll be 28 weeks when they leave so at stage where I'll be going out less (still go to church, do church related things and my Theology clases) to reduce chance of me overdoing it and risk prem labour. If I can get to 36/37 weeks, hopefully nearer 37 then I'll be happy.


----------



## shaz2

Lmk good luck tomorrow honey,


----------



## Squirrel24

Sweetchilli & galaxygirl - so sorry to hear your news will be thinking of you both   .

Emak - not long to go now - hoping for you that this is your time - thanks for your kind thoughts on bumps thread. xx


----------



## Becky39

Hi Girls ...

Galaxy Girl, i know i dont come here often but i was so sorry to read ur news hun  xxx

SC, wots this about smoking!!!!! Its no good for u, and you'll smell  .... thanks for the site infor there are some lovely things on that site ... xxx

Em, Oooo not much longer to go, ur being very wise no poas yet ... i was addicted to them (every cycle lol) thats why it wasnt a shock for me when AF came on Sunday (the day before my test date)

Hi to everyone else ... hope u are all doing well ... im having a crap time not sleeping lately .... its just so warm these nights!! Ive changed my ticker today .... i read these words and felt that they were written for me ...

*We must let go of the life we had planned 
to live the life we have waiting for us...*​
How very apt eh?

Gonna try an gt some sleep now, have work in morning, have to be up at 6.45am ... arghhhhhhh 

Nite Nite ladies (and ladettes lol)

xxxxx


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

well, gave my bloods, crazycat, had to gave them for the Hep C and Hiv tests, what waste of money, still they need to protect other patients using the unit I suppose.  Though the nurse was telling me that the drugs have changed since the last time I was there, you have to use the nasal spray 4 times a day now, and instead of the pessaries you use a gel!!!!! Does this make a difference?


----------



## Babypowder

Galaxy, im so sorry to read your news    I know from your signiture you've been here before and was hoping for it was going to be better news for you and DH. Take care and big


----------



## Babypowder

Emak............are the      out in force?        all is good, im sure your heads wrecked, so excited for you about tomorrow      for you.

Hi to everyone else  

lmk hope there where lots of follies today


----------



## lmk

thanks every1 for your well wishes  . scan went well and with dr mcdreammmmy! 5 follies on each ovary so responding to drugs really well.

catch up later sorry no personals but have been up since 5.30am sooooooooo sleeeeeeeeepy 

big hugs to all lmk xxx


----------



## ginger07

Congratulations Imk, that is really good news 

When do you go for your EC? 

Good luck Emak for tomorrow, you are holding out well, I don't know how you have managed.   that all goes well, which I'm sure it will.


----------



## Mamabud

Hello.

Crazykate - we went to see The Ugly Truth - it was brilliant.  Never laughed so much, I'd highly recommend it.

Imak - so pleased that ur scan went well.  Have a nice sleep.

Emak - nearly there!  One more sleep - how exciting.

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## glitter girl

lmk said:


> scan went well and with dr mcdreammmmy!


Lmk, well done  . With Dr Mc Dreammmy, eh? I'm so jealous   , I found him to be really lovely, very friendly and approachable, oh and gorgeous too


----------



## glitter girl

Emma                                 
          for you Hun   .


----------



## IGWIN79

well chicks have to go and get my computer fixed so wont be one for a while dont know how long it will take me to do it i think i will have it done for tonight  well hospital phoned today Wait for it ,,,,,,, and my levels have doubled OMG i dont know what to think anymore DH i climbing the walls he is so angery that they told us we had miscarried and now they are saying there is something there , the last test was neg ffs me head is up me ass at the mo 
have to go on fri to get another blood test done to see if its still rising or going down , not getting me hopes up after the week we have had 
Imk thats brill hun 5 on each is really good hun


----------



## jellybaba

Hey sweet chilli been lurking in an readin up on all you girls lately - OMG what can I say, except what a flippin rollercoaster for yous all. Especially you and galaxy.

I hope and   that you get the good news that you are hoping for on Friday. It may not be over for you after all. Try not to waste too much of your energy being  angry with the RFC for giving you wrong info in the first place, I think we all know what the dr's can be like and if it all works out with a positive out come for you you will need all your energy for your lo 

Good luck, try to chill out (sweet chilli)!! and take care xx


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli OMG your wee head must be all over the place god love ya.I know you dont wanna build your hopes up and i can totally understand but maybe just maybe you still have one wee embie in there....god how amazing would that be ,thinking of you loads hun oh hope your computer isnt away too long ,i will miss you on here


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli wtf? my god what a week you have had!  i too hope there is a light at the end of the tunnel  . please ask them not to keep your computer off you too long!!!

emak so proud of you honey


----------



## sunbeam

Oh Sweetchilli.............what a rollercoaster............I do hope and pray that your bleeding was one of the embryos coming away and that the other is safe!!!!!!!!!!!  I have read about that happening on other threads.

Emak hows u?

Hi to all!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

hey girls just thinking has anyone heard from Tearful lately just wondering how she is getting on from her MIL's passing away?

Tearful if you see this please give me a shout.........When is your FET?


----------



## NCKB

Sweetchilli - just logged on to see if there was any news on you hun, OMG........ WTF are the hosp tryin to do to you... i say at this stage you dont know who or what to believe... thats just unbelievable... 
I really hope you get some good news on friday u of all people deserve it after the past few days u & DH have had..


----------



## sunbeam

Whats with the weather is it summer?  Just thinking of going for some late night shopping but done think I want to get wet!!!!!!!  Where is the heat wave predicted wrongly yet again by the Met office!!!!!!!!


----------



## charley789

Sweetchilli - What amazing news for you I will hope and pray its all good from here on in  

IMK - Glad scan went ok thats great.

Emak - Hope you are still taking it easy?

Well as for me I am just sort of back in the land of the living.  EC at 8.30am and Dr Farrag got 17 eggs.    I am so pleased and the sedation was good.  I was crying my eyes out sitting in the room waiting and when I had the needle put in but it was ok.  Roll on Sat morning for ET.  DH with me all the time as I was so nervous.  I have pains so I am just laying up on the sofa taking it easy with cat max and dogs Hollie and Poppy cudddled upto me.  I think they sense something is different as they are very clingy.  Hoping and praying for a good result tomorrow they are phoning DH tomorrow as I am just to nervous to take the call.

Cate - Lucky seven for me you were right  

Wll keep you all informed
love and hugs to you all  


Please blow me bubble as I need to get to a lucky 7!!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: Glad scan went well and that you have a good number of follicles.

Charley: Glad EC went well, good number of eggs  for good fertilisation tonight.

Emak:  and  for BFP for you tomorrow

sweetchilli: I don't want to get your hopes up but is it possible that both your embies implanted but that you've had an mc of one but the other is ok?  and  that this is the case.

ginger: When are you starting tx? Guessing it must be soon.

Sunbeam: I've not seen any posts from Tearful since her MIL passed away, think she might be lurking though.

Tearful: If you're reading this, how are you? 

jellybaba: Good to hear from you. How are you?

News on me is I'm 24 weeks today, so happy to be at this stage. Had mw appointment at 2 then had to meet friend at church to sort stuff out for Sunday. Will finish sorting mine and DH's room tomorrow.


----------



## crazykate

See Charley I told you so!!!! Great news hun now rest up and let your eggys do their thang! Hopefully you'll get a good few frosties too   

Sweetchilli - WOT is going on there then  OMG I'm sure you are dizzy I have to say when I read your latest post I had a little pang of excitement for you both I hope and pray friday brings you some really really good news  

[fly] EMAK only ONE more sleep [/fly]

Cate - are you "nesting" already

Hi everyone


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Sweetchilli, OMG I don't know what to say to you, you and DH most be up the walls....   that friday brings good news hun will be praying for you hun....  

Emak, all the best hun tomor will be praying for you  ...as Crazykate said one more sleep, sleep well hun, everything crossed for you... 

Imk, so happy your scan when well for you.... when is your EC?

aaaaaah charley thats brillant, praying for good news tomor for you  

Tearful, really sorry to hear about your MIL,   hope your DH and you are doing ok  

Crazykate how are your hun?

I know where is the summer gone its depressing...

DH and me are off down south tomor morning til sunday.... the fleadh ceoil is on should be good fun
but will have to have a quick check to see how things are with you Emak    

chat soon 
lots of      to you all

Hugs Molly777


----------



## sparklyme

Emak   and lots of    for your test tomorrow, feelin a positive in my bones for you.

SC OMG   that you get good news on Friday

Charley blew you some bubbles as requested. I like to keep everyones bubbles ending in 7  

Hi to everyone else.  I start DR on Friday so really jumping on the band wagon.  Think i'll have a wee glass of vino tonight as hopefully won't be having any for quite some time


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies how we all doin god thw weather is awful eh 
sweetchilli prayin for you girl
emak tomorrow will be your day 
gg so sorry to hear your news 

hello to all the other girls god there is so many of you now



news on me am 23weeks now an gettin stretched stuipd but dont mind as long as the wee man grand headin to galway wit d/p family on friday for the weekend started buyin a few things for myself for my hospital bag god them pads are big lol lol lol


----------



## Cate1976

Nesting has kicked in. Parents arrive in 3 weeks and by then nursery needs to have been painted and boxes of stuff that are going in the loft need to have been packed ready to go up once rest has been floored. There's stuff in boxes/bags everywhere which needs sorting out, will put documents into boxes in the cupboard in mine and DH's room to go through once Mum and Dad have gone. Anything like tickets from trips away (mostly to see family in England are going into a scrapbook type thing but using one of those photo albums with plastic that goes over the photos and space to write what they are beside it). Getting wine/beer boxes from Spar shop near us to put everything into. Boxes for loft will go in cupboard on the landing cos once they're in the loft, we'll be able to get shelving put in there to store clothes which are 3-6 mnths size and more.

lgs30: I've decided which bag I'm using for hossy bag and hope to start getting stuff for it on Monday. Need to find out approximately how big I'm likely to be after the birth so I can get the clothes packed in the bottom.


----------



## charley789

Emak - thinking of you for tomorrow                How are you feeling?

Let us know please.

Love 
Charley 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

charley     for fertilisation tonight hun xx


----------



## charley789

IMK - Thank you very much I am pooing my pants I am so nervous I will let you all know asap 

xxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

please do hun  . sweet dreamsxx


----------



## emak

Girls thank you all for all the good luck messages ,it means a lot ,yous are a lovely bunch of girls and without yous all the past couple of years i dont know how i would have managed .Im feeling very emotional tonight and if im honest not too confident ,spots have appeared on my chin ,usually a sign a/f is on its way and my head is banging ...anyhow i will know for sure in a few hours time ,me thinks there wont be too much sleeping in my house tonight .Thanks again  
         

Charley god i meant to say well done on the brill egg numbers bet your pleased  will be   your DH's wee boys are getting jiggy tonight  What time are they ringing at tomorrow?


----------



## molly777

charley all the best tomor    

Emak,      hang in there hun  

hugs M777


----------



## glitter girl

Emma, been thinking of you all day/evening,


----------



## shaz2

Emak      hard for you for tomorrow.you have been in my thoughts all day..xxx      

Lmk brill news 5 on each side is brilliant.. 

Girls ive had 2 very close people in my life suffer m/c's today and both have had to go straight in for surgery an both over 12 weeks, been a sad sad day today.


----------



## emak

Shaz thats awful for you      there has been nothing but really sad news all week ,i cant take anymore of it.I will say a wee prayer for them 2 poor girls ,god love them


----------



## shaz2

Thanks emma really appreciate that especially when ur stressed out yourself with testing tomorrow, so a very big thank you.   Its been really     sad all round lately whats going on!!!


----------



## emak

yeah Shaz just awful ,now poor nikki over on the cycle buddies aswell


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak and DH hunnie wishing you all the luck in the world and will say a wee prayer for you                        
hang in there hun loads of love and big hugs for you and DH 

Whhooooo Charlie 17 we eggies well done girl will be saying a wee prayer for you to hun 
big hugs xx


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli....WTF...That hospital is a disgrace they should have had you checked properly instead of sending your head round the bend!!!     we will sort them out for ye hun,,,hang u in there,...xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

first thing Galaxy girl im so so sorry to read your sad news ....same again tears as i write this   lifes so ****ing unfair at times good people deserve good luck at times   

Sweetchilli ...what a mind wrecker mrs ..finger and legs crossed for you hun ...i really hope your little eggie stays around!!! so many ups and downs at the mo on here   for you and DH ...hope your computer isnt away to long (how will you cope)  
The neckless is beautiful

emak ~     i really hope and   you get your BFP tomorrow ...we need a good bit of good luck on here to lift the spirits about

shaz ....thats awful news you, have had today   your poor friends    
lgs ..good to hear from you mrs ...hows the spud keeping   hope you have a good time away !!

babypowder did you ever get your tattoo ....or did you go the neckless too ?...hows you feeling now  
sparklyme ~ hard to believe you are starting down reg on friday good luck !!

lmk ...dr dreamy OmG i so cant wait to meet him ...i truly think i will star stuck !!!  ...glad your scan went well 
charley~ woohoo way to go   17 what a great number of eggs .....everything crossed for you !!

molly~ hope the weather brightens up for you and DH ...have agood time

hope everybody else is doing good

love from me 
just love this pic


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks Shaz i think DH is going to sort them out himself      he is so angery at the min , it was the A&E that were the worst no sympaty at all 
Still not getting my hope up at all , i am still feeling very down as i cant believe that they might be still there OMG i dont know 

Was laughing at yous on the cycling board about putting on weight omg i was in stiches someone said there **** was massive     crazy ladies lol 

Shaz sorry you are feeling down hun , thats hard ,my heart goes out to your friends and you to hunnie    its horrible when you hear stories like that heartbreaking 
Are you on stimms yet ?

Imk get a sneaky picture of MR dreamy so i can see him would ya


----------



## emak

OMG Ladyhex how did you get a pic of my DH? (i wish)
Shaz enjoy London and spend LOADS    
Sweetchilli thats me with the big fat ar$e ,belly and the rest    hope you are bearing up ok ,thinking of you loads.
Right ladies im signing off ,we have a dvd to watch then off to bed ,will be on in the morning with result and thanks again


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe ladyhex you are like me ,you love your naked men       that is a nice one yumm yumm  
how are you keeping not long now hun whoooohoooo 

SUNBEAM AF dance for ya hunnie http://dl3.glitter-
graphics.net/pub/451/451803pko27mevzo.gif

Emak night night hun will be on in the morning to see praying for you


----------



## sunbeam

Ah Sweetchilli thanks pet...........bet your feelin better this evening!!!!!!!!!  Im praying for u......be strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow Charlie hope your eggies and spermies are getting jiggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emak thinking of you.........good luck for am!!!!!!!!!!!

lgs and Molly have great hols!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shaz so sorry to hear about your friends............life is so hard!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sparkle me good luck fo Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nite all!


----------



## Babypowder

Emma       for the morning/middle of the night  I was up at 5am the day I had to retest. Really hoping its good news, I have a feeling it may be.

Sweetchilli-your situation is sooo similar to mine, barr all my tests where pos+, but I agree with whoever said that the hospital where quick to diagnose you, did they not say anything about just losing one? I had lost one and the scan showed the blood patch where it had been so that explained my bleeding, I had thought of saying to you, but I know your heads already wrecked and I might just make things worse, I    theres a glimmer of hope for you-Like crazykate when I saw your post my tummy flipped!      

Shaz so sorry to hear about your friends, im sure it brings it home for you aswell,     on this sad day.

Charley, 17  well done what a crop!    their getting jiggy.

Sunbeam, i've been in contact with Tearful, she is very well and her FET went smoothly, now on her 2ww with 2 wee emmbies on board! Think her 1st week is nearly up, her computer is STILL broken   and no sign of it being fixed. I will let her know you where asking and the other girls.

Ladyhex, holding off on the tattaoo as hoping to go for tx again and have already had the all clear on my HIV/HEPATITS that we all get at the hosp, so don't want them giving off and getting it done again-(though I know I may have to at origin) I ordered a wee charm to add to my necklace, its different from schillis but from the same site, DP got me the necklace for my 30th and I always wear it, so thought just a charm rather that a new necklace.


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz2: So sorry to hear about your friends m/c's.  and  for you and them.

Sweetchilli:  for you to get good result on Friday.

SparklyMe: Hope tx goes well.

LoopyOne: Have deleted some messages from my inbox.

Babypowder: Thanks for the update on Tearful  and  for a BFP for her.

Will be online tomorrow morning or early afternoon to check news from Emak and Charley.


----------



## emak

Hi ,girls have just tested its a    for us again      thank you all for the support and prayers it really has meant a lot to us.
Emma & DH    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lia.g

Awh Emma, just logged on before work to see if you'd been on    There's just no words....So sorry huni


----------



## Babypowder

Emma, im so sorry      to you and DH.


----------



## ginger07

Just logged on.

Oh Emma, I'm so very sorry, I had my fingers crossed for you.  .  You and your DH take it easy and remember all your FF's are here for you.

Sweetchilli, what a pleasant surprise, guess you will have to cut down on the wicked weed again 

Cate, I start my treatment when I get my September AF, so will probably be October, the time is just flying in, have been lurking for quite a while before starting to join in, and remember whenever you first got your BFP, good luck, and sounds as though you are well organised.

Charley, good luck for today, what a lot of eggs for the picking 

Hello to everyone else. XO


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe Emak i am so sorry hun ,   its not fair ,take care of you and DH will be thinking about yous both


----------



## crazykate

awk Emma sweetie I'm so sorry mrs.......I raced into work this morning hoping to see a positive result for you too        I don't know what to say.  I wish I could be there to give you both a big hug and make things better..........



Shaz sorry to hear about your friends too


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder , I know what you mean when you say that mine  sounds very similar to yours i thought that myself , i am not holding out much hope if i am honest , but you could never make things worse hun ,  no one on hear could   
yous are all fantastic !!!!
That site had some lovley things on it and your charm sounded lovley


----------



## molly777

emma just had to go on this morning to see how you are, i'm totally gutted for you really am
was telling dh about you so we are both so sad for you hun really am....  
wish i could give you a big hug... will be thinking of you over the wkend look after yourself 
hugs M777


----------



## betty-77

Emma i'm so sorry hun, i think like everyone else i really did expect this to be positive for you today.  i'm so devastated for you and dh


----------



## sunbeam

Emma im so sad for you and DH!


----------



## Mamabud

Emma, what can I say?  You and dh must be gutted.  I'm so sorry.  No words will make any difference.

Sweetchilli -   that Friday has some positive news for you.  Maybe the sac was too small to see anything when you first went to hospital?  Here's hoping girl.  Good luck.

Lgs30 - I went shopping with my friend for her hospital bag (she's due on 23rd Sept) and I was taken aback with the size of some things too, lol!  I'm glad that your keeping well, as is the baby.


Imak - any bruises from the injections?

Shaz - isn't life cruel.  How far gone where your friends in their pg?

Louise


----------



## emak

Ladies just want to say to you all THANK YOU  ,you are all brill and so so kind .I dont know if i should be crying or what just feel kinda empty at the moment and havent shed a tear (god im a hard woman)  but im sure it will happen when i get some wine down me throat.I rang my mum there to tell her and she had to cut the call short ,think she was crying ,the thought of mum upset is actually making my eyes fill   anyhoo im not gonna be beaten we will try again ,just dont know where yet ,think we are going to have to do some research first as we have one more go (said we would try 3 times) and want to give it the best shot possible ,if thats means going abroad to a clinic that deals with people like me with low ovarian reserve then thats what we will do ....pump me with LOADS of stims me thinks AND they can also put back 3 embies ,jes im hopeful i have only ever managed to get one on each tx but sure i have to live in hope  .Right thats enough about me now ,you all take care of your selves    

Charley    you get some good news today pet    

Emma xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Emma,

The girls have said it all, we were all really hoping this was gonna be your time, so sorry  .


----------



## charley789

Emma
I am so so sorry.  I know exactly how you feel       
Keep positive I know is hard at this horrible time but time does heal.  We are all here for you you know that.

I really dont feel like talking about myself now but we have 6 embies out of 10 mature eggs.  Got ET Sat at 8.30am.  

Love and hugs to you Emak x x x x 

Swwetchilli - How are you?  When does the hosp phone you again with the levels?


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli what time is your appointment tomorrow? take it puter is fixed lol!


well done charley!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Emma hun, I am truly gutted for you, I really thought this was your time


----------



## crazykate

Charley - well done will they freeze some for you to have another go later on 

Weeza - hellooooooo stranger......... Pic of Olivia is gorgeous


----------



## Becky39

Emak ...

Oh hun im so sorry   I dont know what else to say. Your not hard ... the tears will come im sure of it, just do what u need to do to greive hun, there is no right way or wrong way of dealing with this ... thinking of you hun Xxxx

Charley - 6 mature eggs is BRILLIANT   considering u tht there was gonna be a lot less at EC, u did really well and getting 6 is perfect .... u must remember is QUALITY not QUANTITY .. xxxx

Sweetchilli - How u doing hun? Hope things are easing a bit for you my love. 

How is everyone else ... hope u are all well. I havent been on for a day or two - been busy at work (which is where io am now but cant be bothered to do anything lol) 

The sun is comming out, but according the the weather lady this morning - its not gonna last  

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Will find out tomorrow between 12 and 2 so have to wait yet again   but i am not very positive imk and shaz dont be    me ok      
Charley that is great hun roll on sat and you will be PUPO  whhoohoooo 
Emak and galaxy and nikki hope yous are ok hunnies big hugs for yous all    
Imk and shaz i said no          i know what yous to are like    
Imk didnt fix it couldnt stay of ff    going to have to do it though
ladyhex how are you hun ? dont be hurting DH   you to shaz  
Loopbud thats hun here hoping , dont want to get me hopes up 
Sunbeam any sign of AF hun          
another wee af dance for ya 
girls do you ever find that when theres bad news on ff you get so angery , i wish i could give everyone there dream its hard knowing what there going through


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli said:


> girls do you ever find that when theres bad news on ff you get so angery


Yip sweetchilli, I agree, I wish I knew how to start a petition/campaign for our 3NHS goes that we should be getting  we should be kept in line with England-we have to abide by all the other laws/regulations they set over there in Government and we pay our taxes. A negative cycle is heartbreaking but I imagine knowing you had another chance or 2 to go again would soften the blow.
Im rubbish at things like that but-I was always the one in school that never finished a project-im easy distracted .


----------



## Babypowder

sunbeam we dance for ya  .


----------



## IGWIN79

BABYPOWDER i agree with you there hun they need to do something ASAP i was talking to a girl the other day she was from england some were and she had to wait 3 years for her nhs goes and only got one its not fair at all if i knew how to do it i would as well 

right away for a nap or DH will kill me for not resting      be on later


----------



## yellazippy

Emma this is the first chance i`ve had to get on today...what can i say

My heart is breaking for you both  

All my love

Yella


----------



## holly01

BabyPowder PM 4 ye


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: So sorry to hear it's a BFN for you.  and  for you and DH. You're sounding really positive though in looking at going to a clinic which specialises in tx for low ovarian reserve. Your positive attitude is an inspiration.

Charley: 6 embies, brilliant, hope ET goes well on Saturday. 

Weeza: Good to hear from you, your pic of Olivia is lovely.

Babypowder: I agree with you that we should get 3 cycles on the NHS. From what I've heard, they're concentrating on getting waiting times down to 12 mnths or less from going on the list to letter of offer (and yes it should IMO be to starting tx) and then they'll look at funding more cycles.

Sweetchilli:  and  for good news from you tomorrow.

Holly: How are you?

Nothing new on me, been into town this morning and did a bit of browsing. Am working tomorrow afternoon but have a couple messages to do before work so it'll be evening before I can get online to find out news from sweetchilli and everyone else.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
emak - my heart is with you- I have no words. So glad to hear you are being positive though. Don't be afraid to grieve though. You don't have to be tough right now!  

Sweetchilli - how are you holding up. So hoping you have a wee miracle to make all the uncertainty worth while.

Charley - lots of    for you.

Must have been meds days at RFC yesterday - anyone there around lunchtime?
As for me  - I STARTED SNIFFING TODAY!! Can't believe it. DH keeps phoning to check Ihaven't turned into a nasty monster yet. How many sniffs does it take?
Sparklyme - did you say you were starting tomorrow? -Want to be a cycle buddy?

Lots of love to everyone else.
Apps


----------



## lmk

apparition said:


> As for me - I STARTED SNIFFING TODAY!! Can't believe it. DH keeps phoning to check Ihaven't turned into a nasty monster yet. How many sniffs does it take?


 awwww honey you made me     it'll come soon enough! congrats on getting started!


----------



## Babypowder

Apps at last your D/R, your gonna love that  spray...........welcome to the nut house 

Charley great news too for you


----------



## Cate1976

apparition: Congrats on starting tx, with me the mood swings kicked in 5-7 days after starting.


----------



## charley789

Apps - Yeahhh welcome to the worls of tx  Mood swings kick in quite soon but you will be fine.


----------



## emak

Hi all ,just a quickie girls
Apps happy days you are now started ,hope you dont get too many side effects from the spray

Charley great news on the embies ,good luck for e/t will be back later girls
E xx


----------



## charley789

Emak - How are you now?  You are fab in staying so positive you really are I hope I can be as up beat as you.

Babypowder - Thanks I am still frightened that things might go wrong but I am trying to be   It is just a rollercoaster ride again and it seems to be getting harder each time.

I am still sore and very bloated after EC I feel terrible as I have so much to do around the house but I am just laying up watching DVD's with my wonderful DH  

Oh well just two more sleeps till I hopefully get my two beans back to nurture.  Does anyone know why we are only allowed two back?  America still does high numbers.  Look at Jon and Kate plus 8 they had twins with their first go then their sextuplets.  Surely that was six embies not 3 that split in to 3 sets of identicals.  I must do some more research as all this fertility fasinates me it really does.  Sorry to go on you can all   me up if I go on too much.
Roll on the next two weeks girls I am gonna have you all tourtured      
        

Love and Hugs to all of you on this rollercoster ride.
Don't you just love it
Love Charley
xxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Charley: I think the reason for only being allowed 2 embies is that the more babies there are, the higher the risk to the pg and also mother as well. Twins are higher risk (especially ID twins), triplets more so and once you're talking quads or more, the risks of problems are very high. I can't remember how many embies Jon & Kate had transferred when they had the sextuplets, if I remember right at least 1 did split? Hope the soreness and bloating go soon.


----------



## sparklyme

Emak so so sorry to hear your news   thought for sure it was all gonna work for you


----------



## sparklyme

Hope everyone is well.

Sweetchilli keeping you in my   for tomorrow that you get good news

Apps, sure i'll be your cycle buddy, Holly is also in their with us, she started d/r on Tuesday so at least there are a few of us to compare notes.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mamabud

Sweetchilli, all the best for to-morrow.

Charley - fantastic results.  Good luck for transfer.

Apparition - it must be a relief finally getting started.

Emak - ur attitutude is fantastic - chin up girl!

Off to bed - start at 6am in the morning   Louise


----------



## galaxy girl

i've everything crossed for you sweetchilli.    

emma - like your thinking on the wine! I have had all the things i've been denying myself over the course of treatment over the last couple of days -pastie supper , feta, diet coke, wine, wispa,proper tea..... painted my nails today and am getting my hair dyed again soon (need to, i am so gray). wierdly i havent cried yet this time either. (cried buckets last 2 failed cycles). think i am blanking it all out. can't face seeing anyone i know - don't want sympathy face to face - couldn't cope.

charley - good news on embies! will be thinking about you on saturday.
APPs - yeah on getting started!!
hope everyone else is well.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
sparkleme - thats great - haven't met holly but hI there.

Do we buddy on here or on the Aug/sept part. How's it going with you anyway?

Feeling a littele headachy and tired but had bad news about a close family friend last night and kind of worrying about her. Severe stroke and might not make it - gives me something else to think about but not in a nice way.

Beside that - it is a beautiful morning , today is Friday and I have turned down overtime for tomorrow so I'll have the time to myself and a relaxing bath tonight. 

How is everyone else?

Apps


----------



## Becky39

charley789 said:


> Does anyone know why we are only allowed two back?


Hi Charley ...

Clinics have been called upon to reduce multiply pregnancies to 10% per clinic by 2012. Under a certain age, there is a new law comming out that only 1 x embryo is to be transfered ... but this can be up to your clinic and the amount of times u have had transfers with them.

I actually had 3 x embryos transfered begining of August, but this is only allowed if u are over the age of 40, as the higher the age, the less chances u have of an embryo implanting. I did worry of the risk of triplets, but that didt stop me having all 3 embryos (we only had 3 out of 5 eggs that fertalized anyhow) transfered. I needent have bothered worrying about all 3 implanting, i wasnt even lucky enuff to get 1 
Anyway - as u are only 35 (oh to be 35 agin lol) they wont transfer more than 2 because of the risk ... America i think do what they like, i dont understand their law's on transfers ... Good luck for ET xxx

Sweetchilli: I didnt realise u were still being tested for bloods hun ... will pop back later to see how u got on xxx

Galaxy Girl - I know how u feel abouot the 'not crying' neither have i this time ... we are prob all cried out after the last times. Its hard isnt it ... can i ask, are u going for another cycle?? xx

Hope everyone else is well, i dont know too many of u, but i promise i will try and catch up (this site is so busy tho!) with what ur all at ...

Xxxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Don't know - can't really bear to think about it. we said 3 cycles at the start of the IVF thing.However in between 2 and 3 DH's sister offered to pay for a private cycle for us and we planned to go to CARE Notts for DNA frag. testing, immune testing and possibly a cycle.did als think about going to create for IMSI at that stage. Now don't know if i have the strength, never mind the money for the extra testing.


----------



## IGWIN79

Galaxy that is so nice that your SIL has offered to pay for you ,   hope you are keeping ok hun

Well i went in for bloods and they have decided not to do them as my levels were so good and they have classed it as a preg
levels were 165 on mon then rose to 379 on wed so they want me in for scan next fri , i thought i would be to early at that stage  
bleeding has stopped this morning , but everytime i say that it starts again   what do you think is it to early to scan next fri  only tested on the 15th 

Charley how are you this morning still sore , or just going round the bend like me   , thinking about you hun 

Emak how are you hunnie 

Andrea if your looking in hun HI   missing your chat , hope you are ok  

Thanks everyone for all your best wishes it means alot


----------



## Babypowder

Morning  

The   is out-for how long though 

Sweetchilli      for today, im sure your a bag of nerves waiting to hear    to you and DH. 

Galaxy   this IF is so unfair, the finacial strain is huge for most of us, that was so nice of your SIL to offer you help-there are good people in this world.  I did the same as yourself-well for me I looked in the mirror and thought Holey Moley,so I went and got my hair dyed, gave myself a facial and painted my nails aswell-anything to help feel better.

Apps if you do get headaches, once the spray kicks in, make sure your drinking plenty and a few of us used that '4head' stuff, its good and saves you taking tablets. Im sorry to hear about your friend, you never know whats around the coner, glad your getting time to relax tomorrow.

Charley was it you that said about 'Jon and Kate' I didn't realise they had fertility tx, she bugged the life outta me but still I watched it!

Hard to believe its nearly Sept, before we know it we'll be putting up the   stuff! I think once Halloween is over you blink and the next thing your eating turkey . Waiting for my 1st tx was a lifetime to me, but like most girls we initally started investagations in 2005, so 2009 was a long time comming, but Im thinking my next waiting on tx will fly in, I know theres a list at Origins now but once I have my review it was my intentions to get on it and then secure a loan for tx.
Though I'd have loved to went over the water, but Dp's Job just wouldn't allow the time-scales, he barley made it to RFC to give his sample!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

[fly]OMG OMG OMG OMG[/fly]

Sweetchilli thats fantastic-  that bl00dy clinic for putting you through this, when you must have lost one wee emmbie- and have another hanging on. I hope you gave them what for-why do they never think its possible?  I was the same, not once was there a mention that I could have lost just one-the closest thing they said was pg may not be viable  and there my wee bean was in there the whole time!

You'll be around 5/6weeks next week? is that right? they will look for a sac, yolk sac and fetal pole, probably not a heatbeat at that stage as it's not visable til around 7wks in *most* women. But   they see enough, they also saw a blood patch with me where my other emmbie had been-it had attched then came away, so might see something like that, and will explain your bleeding.

A for the bleeding I was the same as soon as I said it had stopped it started again-my advice, don't worry about it, let it run its course-I bled for 7days which I would never do with a period, but as its starting and stopping there can't be that much.

Ahhh what a miracle this will be


----------



## Babypowder

Swetchilli bubbles ending in a 7 for ya


----------



## IGWIN79

how do they know if its viable or not vible before hand babypowder did you have beta done as well , i dont think i will be able to relax until i see that heartbeat


----------



## Babypowder

Im not sure sweetchilli-I asumed if they didn't see anything-no sac etc, but im probably wrong.  Don't think they can tell without scan-but they say about viabiliy to try and prepare you. I didn't get a Beta my Gp surgery doesn't do them and the RFC refused as they had wrote me off   said there was no point as I had bled for so long.

I wasn't expecting to see anything, I was staring at the wall, didn't think there was much point looking at the screen, then I heard-now here's the fetal sac  

If they didn't mention viablity then don't worry, it was just what was said to me as I was commig in for a scan.


----------



## Babypowder

ahh girls felt my heart ache there a little, just found out a friend is pg-and due the time I would have been, she knew but didn't want to say, it would have been nice to be mummys together, but I would never take her joy away-whay do people think they can't say?
Maybe she watched Emmerdale and thinks im going to be a loon and steal her baby   oh it hurts to laugh actually


----------



## crazykate

Sweetchilli - I got a little confussed there   are you getting a scan today   What a rollercoater..............Scream if you wanna go faster hun.

Tell you what tho knowing what we all know about tx and all if there was a real fairground rollercoaster called IVF who the hell would get on it ?   

Babypowder -     I know how you feel!

Galaxy - that's really nice of your SIL I'll tell you what there aren't too many people in the world like that  

Becky39 - are you PUPO yet


----------



## charley789

Sweetchilli -  OMG thats fab news I am so pleased for you.  When is the scan

Galaxy - How are you?  Yes I wished I had watched Jon and Kate + 8 but didnt get the sky channel and yes she is rather annoying isnt she  

Well as for me my 6 embies are dividing nicely so roll on tomorrow.  

Take care all

Love 
Charley
xxxxxx


----------



## charley789

Babypowder - Sorry I addressed my last post wrongly should have been for you.  How are you?


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Sweetchilli - wow - roll on next Friday for you - so hoping a miracle is holding on.

Charley good luck tomorrow - lots of   for you.

Babypowder - thanks for the tips not so bad so far but did you have to mention the 'C*******s' word!

Anyone see the show on sky called 'Embryo Adoption'?
Love to all
Apps


----------



## Babypowder

apparition said:


> Babypowder - thanks for the tips not so bad so far but did you have to mention the 'C*******s' word!


  what did I say? was it defo me  Im lost?


----------



## Babypowder

Duh! I get it now you mean CHRISTMAS!       won't mention it again


----------



## yellazippy

Sweetchilli i was reading through some of the pages trying to catch up and spotted a post which said your levels are rising??

Great news sorry i`m only picking up on it now i`ll be     hard for your wee embie   

Hi to everyone else i don`t post as much as you other ladies so i get a bit lost which stage everyone is at 

Just to let those of you who know me (hide if you don`t  ) our letter of offer came today for Oct AF


----------



## glitter girl

Sweetchilli, glad things are looking up for you,     .

B.P, You do make me laugh hun , been thinking about you  

Yella, fab news you got your golden ticket       .

Hi to everyone else   , Enjoy your weekend


----------



## emak

sweetchilli im sooooo happy for you chick ,maybe just maybe we might actually have a really good ending to what has been an absolute horrible week on FF     
Charley wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow    
Girls gonna have to cut this short ,have to pick up my car hope yous are all well and sure i will be back later for a natter
Emma


----------



## zemer

Sorry to gatecrash I just wanted to let EMAK that she will not pe dissapointed if you decide to go to Turkey Jinemed I couldn't reccomend them enough they are exellent....Plus you would see how crap the RFC s compared to there...... the treatment,the cleaninest(you could sit down and eat on their floors),care of nurses and Dr is exellent....and the price as well....!!!!

I have been once and after the expirience over there i would never go near the clinics here.hoping to go back in the new year...You can fly out of Dublin with Turkish airlines and is not that expensive....plus tx works out at £3100 in that is included 17 night hotel +breakfast+ICSI+drugs+assisted hatching if is necessary....the hotel is close to hospital about 10 inute walk or you could get a taxi at about 3 lira wich is about £1.20.The food is cheap and really yummy....and there is loads to do around Istanbul to keep you busy for all those days.....!!!

You get scaned everyday and blood test every other day to see your E level and check you follicels all the time and according to scanes and blood test the play with your drugs to get the best result..they are absolutly brilliant...their lab and embryolpgist is great as well.RFc I got always loads of egg but embryo quality6b day 3 not so good over... there i had 6 Blastocyst embryos some of them morulas at day 3...!!!!!!

Any more questions ton't hesitate to contact me if i can help i will...but you have made a good choice...!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Yella just seen glitters post                   you got the golden ticket...and with the golden ticket its a golden daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!! (Willi Wonka  ) and Jomag too wooooooohoooo!


----------



## emak

Zemer thank you so much for the info about jinemed ,its sounds great and looks fab on their website but its great to hear of a local girl who has actual experience of the clinic and the hotels etc ,i will def pm you .I was looking at the pics of the hospital and i laughed and said to DH at least we will get a bed after e/c.....in Origin i didnt even have a bed to recover in just a chair   ,my god you pay almost 5K and thats the treatment you recieve at least at rfc i had a bed   .You might regret telling me you were there cause i will be stalking you for info     hope you wont mind.Thank you.
Emma


----------



## galaxy girl

Yella - great news!!!!!


----------



## emak

zemer PM for you chick


----------



## lmk

good evening all!!!

bp whats this you talking about christmas  !! could go a xmas dinner tho!

sweetchilli i hope and   the wee one is hanging in there sounds very good  

emak turkey sounds real good, i would be interested in going there myself and get a holiday out of it! did you get the motor fixed? any wine the night?   

galaxy hope you are well today hun  

charley all the best for et tomorrow hun


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Sweetchilli Im delighted everything is looking up!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bet you and DH feel much better now!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zemer love the sound of the turkish clinic if ya dont mind I may have your ear bent in the future too!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cant believe BP you are talking about christmas already, mind you it wont be long coming around!

Apparition glad to hear your joining the nut house hope I wont be too long!!!!!!!!!! Still no AF!!!!!!!!

Chat soon


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli: Pm for you.

Yellazippy: So pleased your letter of offer has come. Hope tx is successful.

Emak: Great that you're looking at clinics abroad for tx, your positive attitude is amazing.

Charley: Hope ET goes well tomorrow.

Not much on me apart from going to Belfast on Monday, won't be doing much buying apart from a couple bits I need, rest will be browsing to get ideas of prices of stuff in larger quantities than I can get here in Omagh.


----------



## emak

Yeah brill all this talk of crimbo    ,i hope to be nice and thin by then  
Sunbeam (and anyone else who wants a look) heres a link to the clinic...it looks and sounds fab all i have read on FF about it is all positive
http://www.ivfturkey.com/Default.aspx?Lng=1

Quick question to any of you gals who have been unfortunate to get a BFN.....how long does it take for a/f to rear her ugly head,im still waiting think thats when it will hit me cause at the moment i really dont think it has ,i havent cried ,just feel numb iykwim.My poor mum still cant accept that it is a bfn cause a/f hasnt arrived ,she has phoned again and asked have i retested ,god love her but i just cant bring myself to see not pregnant another time and she isnt helping ,i know she is so upset for us and she has shed tears for us ,but i just dont see the point 

Lmk was car will poss fail its MOT tomorrow morning   ,the mechanic couldnt get the part today and wont have it til Tuesday ,im raging with myself that i didnt book it into the garage for the start of the week as it would have been sorted and there was me off work and all  Will just have to speak nice to Mr MOT Man wear a short skirt and flutter my eye lashes     (Not a chance with my legs)

Charley       for tomorrow hun  you have brill embies

Hows all the rest of you ladies ?
E xx


----------



## Becky39

crazykate said:


> Becky39 - are you PUPO yet


Errrr ... i was ... but i got my bfn last Sunday (well i say i got it, my AF arrived before so i didnt bother testing - i had already tested on the Sat tho and that was a bfn)

Sweetchilli: OMG!!!! This is fantastic news hun .... if ur going for a scan next week, they will prob just look for a sac, u will only be 6 weeks ... there might be a hb, but some women dont see the hb until the 7th week ... dont worry if u cant see it next week, the fact is, ur levels are rising and thats brill news hun. Can i ask you ... how was your AF (or the AF u tht u was having) was u heavy, or just light? The reason why im asking, i know all u ladies must think me mental ... but even tho my AF came on Sunday - i actually feel pg .... i feel like i felt on my last pregnancy, lots of pulling going on down there, im hot an clammy, i feel nauseas (tho not actually been sick) and my lower back is killing me and i have a ton of sdpots on me face (which i NEVER get) ... Im askling cos i had 3 x embies put back and was just wondering .... maybe - just maye one did stick .... oh hell, i think im just being silly and hanging on to summit thats not there - i dont want to test ... dont want to go out an buy a test for it to say no. My AF was heavy so im prob haniging on to summit thats not even there ..... 

Galaxy Girl: I know its hard to think about the future of more tests etc right now ... u dont have to make that decision yet. Take ur time and do what is right for u and DH .... we had decided that we were gonna have 2 paid for cycles. We did our first at Origin in 2006, then got a free go in 2008 at RVH (the cycle was a diaster from start to finish!!) then went back to Origin and had our 3rd (2nd paid for) cycle, which worked, but we m/c on new years day ... so we paid for another cycle with origin cos we honestly belived it was gonna work agin for us .... i understand how u feel about having to go thru it all again, even with ur SIL's help - i can honestly put my hand on my heart and say that if i won the lottery, i dont know if i could go thru it again, its so draining and so painful when it doesnt happen. Im 41 now ... getting too old for all this ... my time is up and i have to accept that and get on with living my life ...... even tho every day is painful, i swallow back my tears and get on with it ...

xxxxxxx


----------



## Becky39

emak said:


> Yeah brill all this talk of crimbo    ,i hope to be nice and thin by then


Well when i saw u at the clinic u looked pretty thin to me  Not that i was looking 'that' much 
Your AF still not arrived yet? When was ur test date It should arrive in the next day or two ...

Forgot to mention too .... i got my 'review' appt from the Origin ..... not till 30th Sept!!!!!!!!!!! Thats like 5 n half weeks away  I dont know why they sent it, i told Barbra the other day i didnt want one, not much point in reviewing it if we are not going for another cycle again ... they cant tell me why it didnt work, no one can ... dunno if we will bother going ... i might just cancel it

xxxx


----------



## lmk

emak said:


> Will just have to speak nice to Mr MOT Man wear a short skirt and flutter my eye lashes


        you'll make his day hun!! hopefully you get the man who passed shaz's dh . hope it passes!


----------



## IGWIN79

Becky what i thougt was AF was very light only really on wiping and only wee bit on pad but was really red and it lasted for 6 days in total , why dont you just do a test to put your mind at ease hun

Babypowder thanks for all the info hun    i know it must be hard to talk about   
Seen someone out you in the doghouse for talking about chrismas (BAD)     putting babypowder in the doghouse you know who you are      
Christmas i love christmas         Turkey i love turkey two come january i prob be twice the size at the rate im going have to go and buy some new trousers tomorrow have no more left that fit    it me fat ass you see      

Yella WHHooooohooo you got your GOLDEN TICKET and JELLABABE to bet yous are all excited 
Charley good luck for tomorrow hun and when we speak next you will be PUPO Whoohooo 

Cate thanks hun , yes it did make me feel better    you know your stuff !!!! hows you and your wee twin girls , Bump getting big ?

Sunbeam still no AF hun ill put my wee mouse on again and see if he works he did for ladyhex , have to find him first   

Emak turkey sounds really good hun , i was telling my friend about it today she has had two failed attempes over here and she was shocked at the difference in price and the fact that the hotel was included , think she is looking into now as well wishing you all the best of luck hun   was reading your posts on having a drink oh i would kill for one right now  
Galaxy how are you hunnie , hope you and DH are keeping ok 
Imk      are you getting carried away with your men  oh i had a good laugh , can you send the on in the shower round to me for a while      take in turns with him PLEASE 
whens EC hun ?
Shaz how are you , still havent phoned sharon yet but doctor phoned rvh for me and i spoke to them , and they said that yes i am intited to a free go and that who ever told me that didnt do there job very well , so i have been refered now so i will definaltly be using it (sorry my spelling is crap) brain freeze     
Right hi to ladyhex, crazycate, and all yous other lovley ladies hope you are all keeping ok have to go and find me dancing mouse for sunbeam


----------



## IGWIN79

here we go 
hes so cool


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, it was me who put bp in dog house , but please i  need halloween etc 1st!!  i am a big kid when it comes to xmas but toooooooooooo early!  i'm like an auld pervy woman wey all them men hehehehehe!  ec is wed yipppeeeeee!  no drink ye hear girl  

emak was lookin at the turkey link omg how fab is that place?! pure luxury!


anyone watching bb? GET BEA OUT PLEEEEEEAAAASSSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiona.smylie

Hi Emak

So sorry about your bfn I know how heart breaking it is as I have also been there.

I just want to balance out the Jinemed hospital practice, I have to agree the hospital is very clean, most of the staff are very the majority of the nurses do not speak English but they are really lovely. I also agree Istanbul has plenty to offer for the duration of your stay and if you pick the season right the weather is fab.
But........
I had the most horrendous time, the doctors over stimulated me big time, despite me telling them I felt awful they told me it was because I was not used to their climate even though I protested they would not listen in the end on ec day they got 25 eggs. They did tests AFTER ec and finally admitted that I had severe OHSS and took me into hospital and put me on a drip (this cost a small fortune as obviously it was a private hospital and they do not cover you for anything else and we were unable to get travel insurance to cover us for IVF treatment abroad. The final straw for me was although I had severe OHSS they still went ahead and did et, transferring 3 eggs, 1 grade 7 and 2 grade 8s and then telling me my remaining 22 eggs never made it (I am still struggling to accept that as the truth). I should not have had the et done my body should have recovered from the OHSS first and then after a couple of months we should have returned and had et. I was very very ill after et so ill in fact we went back to the hospital the day after et but they gave me pain killers and sent me back to the hotel telling me I was okay to fly home. I went straight to my GP as soon as we got back and my GP was shocked that they let me out of hospital let alone fly.

At the end of it all obviously we got a bfn which is what we knew would happen. Please don't be fooled by the price as you still need to pay for flights, holiday insurance, and food while you are out there. I also forgot to mention I had to stay and extra 5 days which cost us even more money.

I think what I am trying to say is there is good and bad everywhere you good and where Jinemed was good for some it is not for others.

Just follow you heart.

I wish you every luck with whatever you decide to do.

Fiona


----------



## IGWIN79

I know it was you had a good laugh on that post , just had to say it for badness     
Auld pervy women      oh you havd me in wrinkle s i nearly choked on me spare rib   
wed not loong now hun whhoohooo 

who do we want out to night on BB BEA for me


----------



## lmk

shes a hallion(sp?) really canny have that ***** at all. no tears fake fake fake fake fake   

can i have a rib?peeking sauce please, if you want peel it off the bone too


----------



## IGWIN79

Your right i think she ALL FAKE they re all cheering to get her out so i think she will

No BBQ ribs and no you cant i ate them all     thats another pound on me ass today with all the eating


----------



## lmk

greedy greedy i'm huffin now.............

i see you baby shakin that  shakin that     

right i'm signing off canny concentrate on tv.

chat to you tomorrow! sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Night night IMK youll be dreaming if spare ribs now       yumm


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli: Glad my info helped. I only know what I told you from research I did. I had slight spoting when implantation occurred. It's also possible that your HCG levels weren't high enough to stop AF. Women having AF in first pg happens quite often. Don't know figure though, might be one for google, something like menstration during pg should give you the answer.

Girls are fine, fundal height was 29cms on Wednesday, bump not as big as I thought it'd be but big enough that it shows when I'm wearing loose fitting tops.


----------



## Babypowder

Right     I can't turn my back for a min and the 'c' word is mentioned by you lot 

I have defended myself on the Doghouse thread after that lmk one putting me in there, as I said I mentioned it in reference to a timescale of my next tx, not because im feeling festive 

lmk this is for you.............


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli said:


> Babypowder thanks for all the info hun   i know it must be hard to talk about
> Seen someone out you in the doghouse for talking about chrismas (BAD)     putting babypowder in the doghouse you know who you are


Thanks sc-told lmk you've got my back  

No worries about the info, im ok to talk about it-I just worry i'd give the wrong info and make matters worse  though you might have seen after today I changed my signiture to include my other wee embie that I lost-it's something I had been thinking about as technically it took then came away-so therefore I did lose it.
I really am convinced all will work out for you and I know its tmi but my bleeding sounded the same as yours very bright in colour.

Ive been hoping on this computer all day-was feeling abit  today, but have had a giggle and know you gals understand  as I said to my friend-oh Im going to the maternity, im just taking the long road


----------



## Mamabud

BP - I just love CHRISTMAS!  Tis the season to be jolly, tra la la la la, la la la la!

Sweetchilli - excellent news girls.  All the best for the scan, and take it easy!

Emak - u hussy - even thinking of using ur influence on the MOT staff!  Good luck.  My car is up next Friday.

Imak enjoy BB!


----------



## Babypowder

loopybud said:


> BP - I just love CHRISTMAS! Tis the season to be jolly, tra la la la la, la la la la!


----------



## emak

Hi Fiona ,im cracking up had a post done and its lost   anyhow i want to thank you for your  post regarding Jinemed its good to hear all sides to a clinic .Im sorry to hear about your OHSS ,i hear its awful   i doubt it would happen to me as im the opposite ...a poor responder but i understand were you are coming from in regards to your care.There is just so much to consider before we make a final decision and im gonna research clinics in the uk aswell.I have been asking the ladies on the poor responders thread for there input regarding clinics which would be best suited to my situation ,quite a few have been to Jinemed and speak highly but again there is always going to be horror stories too.
Can i ask you a wee question ,how come you had to stay the extra days ,did they stim you longer or what  Ohhh god my head is all over the place just soooooo much to check out but i really do want to thank you for your honesty and as you have said theres all the extra costs i.e flights ,spending money etc.Just wish i was married to a millionaire OR even better that i wasnt infertile.
Anyhoo thats enough from me ,thanks again hun.
Emma


----------



## sunbeam

Just wanted to say nite girls.......love all this talk of xmas.ho! ho! ho! BP (lol)


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls my lower back is so uncomfortable and i am so full of wind Poor DH , well that will get him back for all the times he poofed under the duvet and then put it over my head       
do you think its normal for my back to be like that  its been like that since et


----------



## emak

OMG Sweetchilli i was just awful during 2ww poor DH (not) i just couldnt stop


----------



## zemer

Emma Pm for you .....!!!!!!

Fiona I am so sorry for your experience with Jinemed I had the oppoosite of you with RFC and I not saying that any clinic is perfect..I had the tried both so I am talking ....

RFc was hell for me about 6 times I was there but for some girl here was good and they had success....!!!!!!!!!

1.Laparoscopy -day surgery had to come back same night with temperature over 40C and was hospitalized for a week with major infecton and moderate fluid in my stomach....plus they saw that my tubes were damaged so didn't take them of had to back 3 months later
2.Laparoscopy to remove tubes day surgery again they damaged the bladder hospitalized for 4 days again.

1-Ivf one dose siut all 20 eggs by day 3 6bcell embryo and 4b nothing to freeze...OHSS -positive  6 weeks started to bleed

2.Ivf same dose 26 eggs 4b embryos nothing to freeze...Ohss-negative

3.ivf same dose 17 eggs 4 b embryos nothing to freeze -negative

4.ivf same story again minus over £24k and **** treatment-negative

They left me traumatised and suffering from panic and anxiety attacks that still to this day have them.. 

Jinemed great experience perfect embryos no success but it looks that its just my bad luck maybe someday will change!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Becky - thanks for your post. that is excactly how I feel. you said it very well. You should def. test again, just to be sure - though having said that I haven't tested - couldn't bear to see the not preg. either. my af has been heavy too. though shorter than usual. 

Emma - big decisions to be made! i know you will explore all options carefully. 

i'm watching adoption stories and crying - mind you i'm crying at ads on the tv at the minute!


----------



## lmk

firstly BP ...........

emak and sweetchilli - i was wondering why the sky is so green at night, no chance of us having northern lights more like your gas!           . i'm dreading the crinone so is dh 

galaxy hun (((((((big hug)))))))

loopybud your a bad un stiring like that  glad your pavlova turned out well


----------



## charley789

Hi Girls

How are you all this mornning?  
Emak - How are you coping hun??  Keep strong I know what you are going through.

Galaxy - How are you?  

Sweetchilli - Thinking of you all the time hoping and praying for you.

Imk - Is everything OK with you?  How is tx going for you?

As for me Dr Farrag gave us back our precious 7 cell grade 2 embies this morning.  So I am so pleased we got the two. Nothing for freezing tho.    I am still so sore and now I am scared to move.
I am laying on the sofa with a cushion under me.  I know I am so sad!!  ~Just so want this to work.  I want to give my DH what he deserves.  Love him so much.
Sorry I am getting all emotional now.

      to us all.

Love and hugs 
Charley
xxxxxxxx


----------



## charley789

Sorry girls can I ask is anyone else really swollen??
I am so much I look 9 mnths pg and I am a bit windy.  Might of been the pickled onions I had last night tho?


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

Charley congrats on being   Rest up for a few days, my mum has one of those electronic beds, I went to hers after e/t and had my legs in the air for hrs  was also very swollen-had to wear trakkie bottoms for days.

Sweetchilli lower back pain    sounding good-if rather painful.

Lmk my love you are forgiven  

Galaxy 

Emma  love allthis reasearch your doing-its great to read about other clinics.

Andrea, molly777 and mollycat  been thinking about ya's 

Right brunch time-chef DP is i the kitchen doing  yum!


----------



## charley789

Ah thanks Babypowder can you give me any other tips please  

I am resting up today and not doing much tomorrow.  Do you think it will be ok to do a bit of light sorting out this week with DH??

Got so much to sort out in the house and thought id take the opportunity while im off.  As long as I am not heavy lifting I should be ok should'nt I


----------



## Cate1976

Charley: Congrats on being PUPO. IMO doing the sorting will be ok during 2ww so long as you let DH do the heavy lifting.

Sweetchilli: Although it's painful, back pain sounds like a positive sign to me.

Zemar:  for all you've been through. I had to have freeze all of embies after getting 27 eggs at EC, nurse said that there was a strong chance I'd get OHSS but I didn't. I then went on to have FET back in March.


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk      your so funny


lmk said:


> firstly BP ...........


----------



## IGWIN79

charley Congrats on being 
 WHOoohoooooo


----------



## charley789

Thanks  everyone I am excited but scared aswell and still in pain but it will all be worth it           

Going back to laying down with my legs in the air    

Love Charley
xxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Charley, every little helps!

I'd say you'd be fine to do some sorting-you already know heavy lifting is ruled out and if your doing stuff to the point of being breathless-then its too much-think thats the general rule of thumb.
Lots of girls just do their normal routine-especially girls that already have kids, they have no choice but to continue. I went into 'The voting room' its down the bottom of main page, there's a couple of threads a girl flower-pot started I found useful-one for those who got aBFP and those hoping for one-the girls give lots of tips on it.

Happy reading


----------



## emak

CHARLEY ......
*Congrats on being pupo *


----------



## lmk

charley congrats on being  keep em legs up girl!


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Charley - Wonderful that you're PUPO. lots of     for you and the 2WW.

Just take it easy and do what you feel comfortable with.

Starting to feel a little tired today - shopping in town just wrecked me but a nice restful evening ahead and tomorrow looks like being to wet to do anything.

How are you holding up Sweetchilli, emak, babypowder and everyone else?

Love Apps


----------



## charley789

IMK - Thanks I love the graphics.  Blimey I am a nervous wreck.  It seems to be getting harder each time.  I wish I could just fast forward the 2ww.  DH is so good to me made a lovely curry and now I am having choc cheesecake.  Well I am suppose to be nurturing these two beans.   And they need food!!!!!!!!


----------



## charley789

Apps - Thanks how are you getting on with tx?  Are you spraying?  Or injecting?


----------



## lmk

apps take it easy hun   hows the sniffing going?


----------



## lmk

emak how did your car pass mot? 

bp glad we are friends again  

sweetchilli any ribs on the go tonight? 

what do you think of x factor and louis new teeth?! i'm lovin it!  think i could win it tho!voice of an angel me


----------



## Cate1976

Charley: During my 2ww, I ate pretty much what I wanted apart from avoiding the foods that are on the avoid in pg list.

apparition: Take it easy, hope the tiredness goes soon.

Babypowder: I might have alook at the thread you've mentioned. I think that I'm going to have to start being really careful what I do, got sorting to do as well during next 2.5 weeks before my parents come. DH doing the lifting of boxes an I'll sort through the ones that need sorting.

I didn't sleep too well last night, it was very stuffy so feeling bit tired. Looking forward to day in Belfast on Monday. There's a couple things I need and availability in Omagh is very limited. Also want to do some browsing to get idea of prices of a few things.


----------



## sparklyme

Anyone watch Xfactor? thought that last guy Simon was scrummy, my dh kept trying to turn the tele over


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Sparkyme, I just love xfactor.  Was working last night to 12 midnight, and watched it when i come home!  I've already bought the tickets for the live tour next March.  My two sisters and I have been to the Odyssey the last 3 years.  Some really good talent on it last night.  Imak - can't wait to hear ur audition lol.  

I'm off now for a week, but we're not planning to go very far.  Off to the Ole Lammas Fair to-morrow come rain or snow!  Bar that nothing much planned till the week-end.  Having a lazy week.  

Louise


----------



## IGWIN79

hi everyone 
I am headiing to donegal for a few days so wont be back on to wed (going to a spa ) 
good luck everyone and i will see yous all soon


----------



## emak

Ohhhh Sweetchilli im so jealous ,what spa are you going to?
Lmk yeah my car passed short skirt worked     still need to get the car back to the garage this week to get the new headlamp fitted ...more bl00dy money  
Apps hows the sniffing going?
Loopybud god lave ya working til midnight    enjoy "sunny" Ballycastle  
Shaz hope you are home safe and sound pet
Charley hmmmmmm yummy cheesecake ,i have a malteser one in the fridge for dessert today ...last day of pigging out ,health kick starts tomorrow for sure.
Well what did ye all think of X factor last night ....i think its much better doing it infront of the audience and WOW who was the bit of eye candy at the end .....why was none of my teachers like him  
Hope the rest of yous are well this wet and manky Sunday ,arragggg back to work tomorrow so not happy with that ,so wont get on ere til night time ,ohhhh god think im gonna have withdrawls   
E xxx


----------



## Babypowder

its horrible out.

Sweetchilli im so jealous, would love to go to a spa right now, remember to tell them your preggers if your getting a massage or that-you know the way some oils aren't advised 

Loopybud brings us all back some yello-man from the fair 

Glitter, how you and them twinnies? has your sickness still eased?

Emak no wonder your car passed 

Well all my chums went out last night-but I just couldn't bring myself to go-Im still up and down, but the main reason was I seem to have lost all confidence-with the weight gain from tx (though I was overweight before) but this is the biggest I've been , I just couldn't stand the thought of seeing all thess girls glammed up-I don't mean my friends-their all shapes and sizes, but you know them youg-uns you see out, just when you think you look alright-one comes walking by! All I want to do is stay at home in my jammies 
Anyone else like this?


----------



## emak

BP im loving the picture....i only wish !!! Hun i feel the exact same as you regarding the weight and not wanting to see anyone.I told my BF on the phone yesterday that im so   at the size of me and that i dont want anyone to see me im busting out of all my "fat" clothes ,my a$$ is massive and im having to wear extra long tops to cover it cause all my jeans are skin tight ,to make matters worse i had to buy myself a bigger size in trousers to go back to work .....im so disgusted with myself but am gonna kick start healthy eating and exercise from tomorrow ,this is the biggest i have been in over 6 years since before i got married.I have always been on the big side and once (many yrs ago) was wearing a size 22 for a while then at the start of this year i was down to a size 12 ,the slimmest i has ever been and i felt so good about myself BUT none of them clothes fit me and the stuff i am wearing im squezed into...not a good look.Its funny you mention just wanting to stay in your pj,s i said that exact thing to DH this morning but im now showered and dressed (for a wee while anyway) then will be back in them by 6 .You have been through a lot these past few months so dont be hard on yourself ,and you will know when the time is right to start dieting/going out or whatever suits you ,just take your time and take care of YOU.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Emma 

I get so   aswell, I was always a size 10-12, but crept up to a 16 over the last couple of yrs-telling myself tx was looming, don't worry, it's the most important thing  , now Im busting out of my size 16, said to DP im just going to start walking everyday. I made an effort yesterday, nice outfit, straigtened hair, make-up and my mum said I looked well-but I know she ment my skin and that as the short time I was pg the hormones had me all spotty 
Think the other thing is we have an insenitive 'friend' in the group-who told me I was a bore, becuse I said I wasn't going out, but water of a ducks back-she just hasn't got a clue and I wouldn't waste my breath explaining myself to her  .

Enjoy your day-I should be out of my jammies by the time your back in yours


----------



## charley789

Hi All

Sweetchilli-  Enjoy your spa I am so jealous.  Be thinking of me sittin here getting fat!

Emak - I am sure you are beautiful.  Dont get yourself down the weight does come off eventually but just be you and try and enjoy your life  
a bit.

BP - Again the weight is all to do with tx and it will come off but you have been through hell and back so dont be hard on yourself and if you dont want to go out dont you will know when you are ready again.  Thinking of you all.

Imk - Whats the craic with you Mrs stiff sniffing I hope and not forgetting any?

As for me I am huge.  Last night I was in agony.  Could hardley move let alone sleep.  Had to had a cushion under my huge belly.  It is really worrying me now.  
I also hurt when ever I go for a wee (sorry tmi)  I get these shooting pains through me.  errrrr  HELP Its not just the swelling of my tummy but the pains.


Love Charley

XXXXXXXX


----------



## apparition

Hi all
havinfg a really quiet sunday - haven't ventured over the door at all - still zapped.
AF is teasing me but hasn't started yet. It is due today. Will the sniffing delay it or make it different than normal?

Sweetchill - sooooo enjoy the spa you really deserve it.
emak - congrats on the car - i hate MOT and I have the MH to take in November  - I have to drive it over pits in the lorry area - really scarey stuff.
Baby powder - don't worry about a size 16 - we are the average woman! Plenty of time to get to the weight you are comfortable with - enjoy food for a bit.
Thanks lmk and charley for the hugs - DH is doing tremendously too. Put me mind for a curry.
Charley maybe you should phone the nurses if things don't feel right.

Sparklme - where are you with tx this week? Not sure about the new Xfactor format - will we still have as many audition shows?

Chat tommorrow girls - enjoy your Sunday. Dh has gone of to buy a roast chicken for a mash and gravy dinner and he is making me take a long bath - life is sooooo difficult at the moment over here 

lots of love
Apps


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Don't go out until you feel ready to and the same with dieting, take things a day at a time and only do what you feel you can cope with. There's nothing wrong with jammies days or days just chilling.

Sweetchilli: Hope you have a great time at the spa, sounds great to me.

Loopybud: Hope you have a great week. Never been to the Lammas Fair but would like to one year.

Charley: Hope you feel better soon. I'd ring the nurses just to be safe.

apparition: The d/r drugs can delay AF, if you look at your schedule, there should be a date on it when you have to ring if AF hasn't shown up.

Nothing new on me, been to church this morning and watched the Grand Prix when I came home. Looking forward to going to Belfast tomorrow.


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

I'm just back and its taken me ages to get through all your posts, you girls can sure talk
and whats the story with CHRISTMAS is it coming early or something this year!!!! 

Sweetchilli, praying that your scan brings good news sounds very promising hun and have a great time in Donegal, hope the sun shile for you... 

Emak, how are you? glad to hear the car passed the MOT and your girlie charm worked   
as for weight don't be worrying about that, unfortunately its just one of the side effects of the treatment
but it will come off hun and you know who cares I'm sure your beautiful just the way you are.. 
saw you were thinking about going for treatment abroad I'm sure its a very hard desision, my sis did it in spain so if I can give you any advise on this please let me know hun... you take it easy

BP sorry to hear your friend was been so hard   and sorry to hear your feeling down about yourself, as i said to emak thats just a side effect of the treatment and it will drop off hun, 
take it easy  

App, how the sniffing going?

Charley, hows you hun, congrads on been PUPO, charley just one thing is your still feeling very very bloated and sore give the hospital a quick ring just to check all is ok... I'm sure everything is but just incase  ..

Hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well, 

love and   m777


----------



## sparklyme

HI apps, hows the sniffing going? I only had one jab to take for d/r so am now just waiting on AF showing up or 12 days which ever comes first.  Am so jealous at you havin a MH.  My DH would absolutely love one and we were thinkin about b4 all this IF came about.  Maybe sometime


----------



## glitter girl

Hey all, what a miserable day  , Cant believe the weekends' almost over, where does the time go .

B.P,  p.m for you  .

Molly, welcome back 

Sweetchilli, still   for you  .

For all the girls currently going though treatment,    , to you all   .

Hi to everyone else .


----------



## Babypowder

Girls for all your kind words, It made me smile  when I read the posts. Feel better now


----------



## charley789

Hi All

How are you all doing?  I am not good at all going to phone the clinic now as my back has started to swell up now  

Take care all


----------



## emak

OMG Charley glad your ringing Origin ,that doesnt sound too great what your feeling ,have you been drinking loads of water just incase it ohss   its not.I know this is your 3rd tx ,i guessing you have never experienced anything like this before ,god my heart goes out to you ,lets us know how you get on ,when you can but most importantly get the doctors to have a wee look


----------



## lmk

emak so happy hun car passed, short skirt an all  .  

bp your friend honey isn't worth worryin about, but if the roles were reversed i bet you would be the best one around  

as for the weight issue girls, i too am so depressed. but look at it this way, we can loose it no problem we just need time to get our heads rounds some things first.  so for the time being enjoy th pj's the dark nights are nearly here!!!!!!!

sweetchilli have a fab break away in donegal, enjoy the pampering
loopybud some dulce for me please  ;
welcome back molly missed you 
apps hope the tiredness subsides, hate the spary  
glitter omg how far on are you, is the sickness still there? twinies behaving?


----------



## galaxy girl

Charley - any word ? what did Origin say??


----------



## crazykate

Morning all .......

First of all an deep heartfelt apology to Becky......... I'm so very sorry, I must of missed your post hun    

Charley - any word?? what did Origin say?

Take care girls I'll get a proper catch up later


----------



## shaz2

Hello girlies imback and it seems ive loads of pages to catch up on..wats been happening? hows everyone doing?..xx


----------



## charley789

Hi All

Origin no help really said I am to take paracetamol for the pain and go to Hospital if it gets any worse?  I am hospitalphobic so I am putting off going I really hate hospitals I have panic attacks if I have to go near one.  Still so bloated and sore back ache really bad and now chest in sore.  But I will keep on here at home for the time being.  DH looking after me very well bless him.

     I am gonna be ok I really dont want to go into hosp again it was awful last time.


----------



## glitter girl

Charley , hope you are feeling better soon  , I remember after EC and ET feeling terrible, but it will pass , of course if it does get unbearable you would be better getting yourself checked out hun. Glad to hear DH is taking good care of you


----------



## crazykate

Charley just be careful hun that it's not OHSS - I'm not trying to scare you or anything like that but you just need to keep a look out for it and you'd probably be best going to hozi to get checked out - better safe than sorry mrs!!!  Drink lots and lots of water too    improve soon for you.  

I know there's nothing as uncomfortable it happened to me on my first cycle but I didn't know....I do remember that it was uncomfortable for me even to pee and I was a little short of breath  

Hope things start to improve for you soon    

Hi shaz and glitter girl........it's quiet on here today!!!

Kate


----------



## shaz2

Hi kate

yeah its very quiet on here all day   

Charley id 2nd what kate said, i took ohss on first cycle and was very ill with it, it was terrible so be very very careful...look after yerself hon...xx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls just back from my weekend in galway it was brill done a little baby shoppin felt bad after incase i was startin to early but anyways had to start iron tablets this morning lol 
girls hope your al well 
big hi to shaz gg bp bb charley imk emmak loopybud ladyhex molly sparkle an every 1 else i missed


----------



## molly777

hi charley was checking earlier today to see how you were, sorry to hear your not still feeling well,
i know you hate hospitals but really i think kate and shaz are right maybe just go in and see if everything is ok just for peace of mind, look after yourself hun ok  

hi shaz and kate how are you both?


----------



## Cate1976

Charley: Hope you feel better soon, the nurse at RFC told me after my EC that besy ways of reducing chance of getting OHSS were to drink plenty of water and not to lay about but take it easy. I hope it's not OHSS.

lgs: Glad you had a good time in Galway.

News on me is I had a great time in Belfast, got a couple things I needed and a couple of baby things as well. Got a couple bargains as well. Boots have a few good offers on. House sorting recommencing tomorrow after I've done a couple thngs in town.


----------



## emak

Charley im wile worried about you pet ,really hope you are ok     
Molly welcome back  
Shaz welcome back to u too ,how was London?
LGS30 glad you enjoyed Galway ,there is always a real buzz down there ,did you spend a fortune? 
Lmk did you a have scan today? I must nip over to my old cycles buddies see how yous are all getting on.
Hows everyone else,it was back to work for me today   awell suppose i needed to get into a routine again.
Im away for a wee nosey  ,be back later
E xx


----------



## lgs30

spent far 2 mush got a blue blanket teddy an a wee vests sayin daddys little hero lol


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs - it's hard not to buy - enjoy it!

Charley - how are you?  Hope ur feeling better.

Imak - how was ur final scan?  All the best for Wednesday   

Shaz - how was London?

Emak - glad ur car passed the MOT.

Well the Lammas Fair was very busy to-day.  I didn't see much to buy, only coming home with some socks lol!  Have my midwife appt to-morrow, and then we're planning on going to the cinema in the evening (cheap skates - crazy Tuesday)!  

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## lmk

thanks loopybud  . need the prayers keep them comin! omg 16 weeks already any flutter or movement yet?

lgs, enjoy the spending hun! have you a big bump?

charley, hope you are well hun, i would go and get it seen to tho. glad dh is looking after you   

swwetchilli hope you are enjoyin the spa soooooooo jealous!

ladyhex where are you?!

molly, how you did you have a fab weekend?


----------



## Mamabud

No flutter's yet!  Can't wait to feel some movement.  5 more sleeps and u'll be PUPO - how exciting!


----------



## lmk

buck beck, never thought on it that way lol! what are you going to see tomorrow nt?


----------



## sparklyme

Hey just noticed what happened all the green ticks from the posts.  Are these drugs messin with my head or maybe i'm doing a bobby Ewing


----------



## lmk

sparklyme said:


> Hey just noticed what happened all the green ticks from the posts. Are these drugs messin with my head or maybe i'm doing a bobby Ewing


       i think she is on her hols hun. drugs


----------



## molly777

Great wkend Imk thanks for asking, voice gone again i really need to  , it was the Fleadh Ceoil 2009
really family/friend event... 

How are you? and how do you feel about wednesday? best of luck hun really hope it goes well for you.. 

off to bed

chat tomor

Hugs M777


----------



## shaz2

hi molly, im good what about you, hows things?

hello lovelly ladies, how use all been? 

loopy howlong is the fair on for? i wouldnt mind a wee run up..how u keepin hon?


----------



## crazykate

sparklyme said:


> Hey just noticed what happened all the green ticks from the posts. Are these drugs messin with my head or maybe i'm doing a bobby Ewing


        - that's my dad!!! (seriously  )


----------



## apparition

hI all
thanks for all the advice - I'll just sit tight and wait for AF.

Sparklme - lucky you no sniffing - thank goodness I have  a wee alarm on my phone to remnd me as I am starting to forget.
Dh and I bought the MH because of the IF - would have gone crazy without the distraction and escape. Elie is our wee 'baby' as we work all day and can't have a pet.

Charley - how are you?

Loopybud - lots 0f    for you.

Lots of love to everyone else.
Apps


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

Shaz welcome back   did you enjoy London? where you at a clinic while you where there or was it just retail therapy?

Charley, how are you?   hospital aren't really giving you answers, I really hope its not OHSS, I know its already been said but keep your fluid intake up   to you, its so worrying 

Lmk did you have your final scan yesteday? God your nearly PUPO    

Apps Hope that ole witch shows her face soon, I was the same as you had to set my phone-yo'd think its something you'd never forget 

Molly how are you-great to see you back    missed ya.

Sorry in advance as I've probably missed someone so an extra   to ya's.


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls just a wee quick one to see how you all are...

Babypowder, ah thank missed all of ye over the week too... dying to see how you all were, how are keeping?
do you know when you are going to start again or are you taking time out for a wee while to get your head sorted, you have be through the mill... never know maybe we will be    again,  

App, hope the auld AF arrive soon for you  

Igs30, glad you had a good time in Galway, i love galway... how are you keeping?

Charley, how are you this morning? hope your feeling abit better today hun   take it easy.

Emak, thank hun, I'm grand. Hope your keeping well know you have alot on your mind at the moment even if your not saying it... whatever you decide GOOD LUCK  

Hiya shaz i'm grand thank, yesterday was me and hubbie first day back to work after 2 wks off, its wasn;t too bad
to be honest... Hope your keeping well...

hello to all hope your having a good day

Love and hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

molly777 said:


> Babypowder, ah thank missed all of ye over the week too... dying to see how you all were, how are keeping?
> do you know when you are going to start again or are you taking time out for a wee while to get your head sorted, you have be through the mill... never know maybe we will be  again,


Hoping to start in the spring time, well thats the sort of timescale Im thinking of as I haven't had my review yet  its next month, then need to go on Origins waiting list think its around 6mnths, plus my AF is awol after D&C, not too worried as I know this can happen, but some girls still go like clockwork, I need to have 3periods before restarting, so will have time for those.

What about you? would love a farmiliar  buddy,though new ones would be great too.


----------



## lgs30

girls feelin so ill the day my bum has not left the toilet think i picked up something dont have any sickness thankgod an the wee man is bouncin about dont no wat it is 
hi to all you girls hope your all well


----------



## Mamabud

Hello.

Lgs30 - hope u feel better soon.  

Shaz - fair ends to-night.  I always want to go in case I miss something lol.  I'm well.  How's u?

Imak -        
All the best for to-morrow - text me and let me know how many you get.

Apparition - thanks for the  .  All went well at the MW appt - heartbeat is 152-156 per minute, so all well.  Hope ur a/f comes soon.

Hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## shaz2

hi girls,

lgs30 hope your feeling better soon,  

loopybud i wanted to get a wee run up as well ahh well theres always next year...lol.london was good thanks, weather was too warm though especially at nite....glad your doing really well honey..xx

Babypowder i was over at st thomas hospital for tests on lupus and stuff so did bit of retail therapy as well...  ..x

charley how you feeling now honey?..hope your bit better, be very careful chick...xx 

Lmk all the very very best of luck for tomorrow chick, what time is it at too i get the candle lite?..xxx                   

emak, wats the craic missy? hows working going now? need to have meet up soon, maybe meal an pictures or something??..xx

hello to everyone sorry for lack of personals, just catching up with everyone...xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Welcome back Molly!!!!!!!

Igs get well soon!!!!!

Well girls news is still no AF........what am I going to do it has been nearly two months.........I was supposed to send RVH Aug date now it looks like I wont be taken in Oct.........Anyone else got any post treatment cycle issues??


----------



## molly777

imk best of luck hun tomor will be praying for you  , make sure and let us know how you get on.

Shaz, all the best tomor starting the injections  

Sunbeam, thanks hun, sorry to hear your AF haven't arrived yet, when do you have to contact the Royal?
maybe the will come yet before the end of the month... 

Igs30 sorry to hear your not feeling well  

babypowder, not sure when i'm starting either... let me know how you get on at review, I know its not for while yet, but i think its good to have a wee break before it all starts again  

hugs to all M777

still no green tick, me thinks sarah is reading a good book


----------



## Mamabud

Sunbeam, I had my letter of offer in January for Feb.  No AF (none for 6 months), and I had bloods taken at the start of March.  Was put on the pill for 6 weeks, and started sniffing in April.  If ur af doesn't arrive I'm assuming that they'll take bloods for you?


----------



## sunbeam

Ah thanks Loopy and Molly........im just at the end of my tether!!!!!  Loopy bud great news about your scan........When I was having my DS someone told me that (cant remember which way round) you can tell what sex the baby is by their heart rate.  I think it may be 140- 160 beats per min for a girl........Have you heard this?

Think I will ring RVH tomorrow!


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: Well done on finding out the sex of your baby . Hope you feel better soon.

Charley: Hope you feel better soon, keep drinking plenty water.

Sunbeam: Hope AF turns up soon so you can start tx in October.

apparition: Hope AF comes soon for you as well.

Shaz: Glad you had good time shopping in London, how long till you get the results?

Molly: Glad to see you back. 

lmk: Hope EC goes well for you tomorrow.

loopybud: Glad you had a good time at the Lammas Fair. Good that your mw appointment went well.

Not much on me, didn't get much sorting done today, so spending tomorrow once I've done a couple things in town working on it.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned.


----------



## Ladyhex

evening 
haven't been on in a few days internet connection playing up big time ......  

OMG i have missed so much 

hope everybody is keeping well !!

i will post again after i get up to date !!


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome back ladyhex.

Cate, did you enjoy the quiz?  I'm not very good  

Sunbeam - I've heard that but I googled in and there is conflicting evidence.  My BF is convinced I'm having a wee boy lol!  No evidence what so ever.  I don't mind either way.  I would ring the royal for some re-assurance.


----------



## lgs30

hi every one feelin not so bad the day seen girls writin about the heart beat dont belive it lol mine is150-160 mostly 160 an its a boy lol


----------



## lmk

thanks girlies for all your well wishes means alot todh and i  .  we got 10 eggs so   for fertilization  .

away for a sleep, sooooo sleepy!  catch up later lmk xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Thats fab lmk       they get jiggy tonight


----------



## Babypowder

Anyone that has been to ORIGIN am I reading right that £3650 for IVF is everything in or do you still have to add drugs to that? need to work out how much we need to borrow..............wheres the secret Millionaire when you need him?


----------



## GemmaC

Hi BabyPowder, £3650 is for the IVF and then the drugs are extra. We have not got a price for our drugs yet but they range anything from £550-£1000 from what I here. Hope that helps.


----------



## Babypowder

I thought that might be the case Gemma, as I kept seeing girls talking around the £5000 mark. If its not too cheeky could you let me know your final total-I know its different for everyone as we may all need different drugs etc, Im wanting to factor in enough for accupuncture in the loan aswell, but at the same time have a limit to what we can afford to pay back. Thanks and best of luck


----------



## GemmaC

I will of course let you know. I am on the short protocol so no down reg as such, tablets and then stims injections to pay for. I have to ring in with my Sep period date and hopefully getting started after that. It will prob be mid/end Sep before I know the cost but ill let you know.   Ask away if I can help with anything else.


----------



## Mamabud

Imak - delighted that you got 10 eggs!  Let's pray that there's a party going on in that petri dish!  Let me know in the morning how many fertilise.  You've done brilliant!


----------



## galaxy girl

BP my treatment was 4 and a half grand all in on the normal dose and £3950 on the lower dose.


----------



## emak

BP mines was just over four and a half K but i was on quite a lot of gonal f , im sure you are well aware they have put there prices up ...bl00dy ridiculus   

Lmk im so so so happy for you    im sure you are pleased with 10 eggs    that DH wee swimmers are having a party tonight up in Belfast   

Charley ,hope you are ok   

Gemma who you doing hun,ohhh so excited for you  

Shaz how did the first jab go ?

Awww girls being back at work is killing me   ,jes i canny wait til saturday to get a lie in    Hope you are all well ,im ok just getting on with things ,still havent made a decision on what are next move is ,have to have a chat with my work about time off if we went away for tx ,so it might all depend on them .If im honest i dont even want to think about it ...any of it ,just need a break from all of this IF stuff ,but also just wanna get it over and done with ,so we can move on with our lives whatever path that may take ,my next tx is make or break time for us .scary stuff !!!
Take care  Emma


----------



## lmk

thanks girls, i just hope dh boys aren't being too shy!!

emak, only 3 more sleep to sat!!  

charley hope you are ok, thinking of you    

molly is the voice any better?   !!

sunbeam any sign of af?

sweetchilli read on the other post about your boss, what a d***, want me up


----------



## shaz2

hi girls

ohh just done first injection, dunno if done it rite the button was kinda hard to push in!!...well i think its done!!

lmk 10 eggs is fantastic, well done you, how did u find it? ohh im   ing so hard theres a major party going on tonight in belfast...                             

hows everyone doing??

xxxx


----------



## lmk

well done shaz!!!  only 10 more to go!!!  its quiet daunting have i done it right or not   how was accupuncture?!


----------



## shaz2

accupuncture was great really enjoyed it thanks honey, im worrying now incase i didnt do it rite, its total different pen from last tx..how u feeling tonight?..xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Galaxy, Gemma and Emak-I was reckoning on £5k as Im hoping my dose gets upped and have a chance at more eggs, I know I will have to have my bloods done but if there ok, im praying for a good crop and     some frosties.

Emak   for having to work=im back next week-that'll be a gurning match getting me outta bed


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies 

sorry for butting in but just wanted to say to babypowder on my 1st cycle with origin when i went to my gp for the referral
she offered to fund my drugs as she thought it was a disgrace we had to pay private in the first place but she said our practice would only fund 1 tx which was excellent as i wasnt expecting them to fund any .

So i think anyone paying for private tx its worth asking your gp abt this as EVERY LITTLE HELPS   

anyway good luck to ye all besh wishes cathy xxx


----------



## molly777

imk, delighted for you hun, 10 eggs that fab... wishing you all the best for tomor    

hello to everyone else...

emak, i agree with you about a bit of time out... thats what we are doing at the moment  

girls very tired tonight so will chat more tomor

lots of hugs to all

hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Cathy thanks so much for that info-do you know many yrs ago (well 9) my friend the 1st person I ever knew had IVF and her GP helped out-I had completely forgotten that, my minds racing now   as my GP is fab and also thinks its disgraceful, It would be wonderful if she could help.


----------



## cathy2

babypowder- it all helps and defo worth asking abt let us know how u get on  

cathy xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Will do Cathy though it will be after the New Year before we're going again, but will defo post


----------



## crazykate

lmk - good luck today hun I hope DH's swimmers got jiggy last night for you


----------



## lmk

out of the 10, 7 have fertilised!   that all is ok for tomorrow!


----------



## yellazippy

LMK great news on the 7    the keep going for you


----------



## IGWIN79

IMK thats great hun , really good they really were getting jiggy last night     for tomorrow hun


----------



## Hopeful NI

LMK - 7 is a fantastic amount    

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Babypowder

Lmk great news, thats some    

Goodluck for e/t.

 to everyone.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Just a quick post to let you know that all went went today at my 12 week scan, 2 healthy babies, we even got a wave from one of them  . So, so relieved and happy. Away for a wee lye down was at hospital for 3 hours, exausted


----------



## lmk

glitter that is fab news hun,  i bet a big relief too!  

babypowder dh will have a big head if i show him the superman sign   thanks all you lovely ladies for your support.

my only dread is tomorrow, as last time we had 6 fertilised but on transfer day only 1 had survived.  so we are keeping everything crossed and   that they are fighters!

away for a catch up will be back later xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Girls think the time has come for me to take a break from IF and FF, talked wth DP lastnight, and as he said its been non-stop from picking up the drugs in Feb. I do love to see how you are all doing-and offer support where I can,  but I will lurk   and lmk, Shaz, NCKB who have started I will be     for 3 plus       
Sweetchilli,    for your scan and hope it goes well  

Lots of love and                        to all. Babypowder


----------



## lmk

sweetchili all the best for tomorrow hunny    i really do hope there is light at the end of the tunnel  

babypowder, hunny i will miss you   i know we need a time out, but we are here for you and don't forget that  

lmkxx


----------



## apparition

hI all

AF finally showed - DH is so relieved as he feels we are on course. Actually feeling much more energetic than the weekend.

shaz - glad the injection weren't too bad. What does your acupuncturist actually do? Mine puts needles in my head 5 in my belly and puts a heated lamp over them and then some in my legs. She then leaves me for half an hour. Just wanted to gauge if it was similar to everyone else.

great news lmk - good luck tomorrow.  

sweetchilli - not being religious i don't normally pray but I will so give it a go for you pet.  

babypowder - lots of   to you and your DH. This is not a nice rollercooaster and sometimes you need to take a break or you forget what normal life is like. good luck and special wishes.

so happy for you glitter - just you take it easy and look after those wee miracles.

Completely distracted at the mo - got a new phone and can't put it down. Lots of dowloading and txting.
Dh thought it would keep me sweet but  its keeping me occupied.

Love to all 
Apps


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder i am sad to see you go hun    you have been a rock for a lot of girls on here, even when you were going through hard times yourself , and i totally understand yous need time for yourselfs and a break from everything 
take care hun and you always know we are hear for you , so will be so missed    

APP thanks for the wee prayer hun it means alot , glad your AF showed up good luck for tx  

IMK good luck for tomorrow hun will be praying for you so hard      

Big Hi to everyone


----------



## lmk

thanks sweetchilli! i will be saying mine tonight for you and dh


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls, im sure not everyone will miss me    but I will be looking in on you girls.


----------



## molly777

babypowder, will really miss you loads hun, but think you need a wee break from this site sometimes
but will know you are lurking, and keeping a eye whats going on... my wee cycle buddy we will get there   hugs m777

Imk, lucky 7, will be praying for you tonight that it will be good news from here on to the end  

Sweetchilli, will be thinking of you tomor    

glittergirl, fab news i bet you were so happy and excited today and still have a big smile on your face  

App, glad the AF arrived...

hello to everyone else hope you all had a good day... hope the sun shines tomor, I need some sun
think i will get the fake tan out tonight, 

chat later

hugs M777


----------



## crazykate

lmk - lucky 7 mrs don't forget......you'll be fine x

Sweetchilli - I hope all is fine tomorrow mrs .........I too will have a quiet word  

Apps - you're finally getting started -strap yourself in and hold on tight            

Glittergirl - I'm sure today was sweet relief for you both - I bet you're both on 

Babypowder - you will be sorely missed hun       even if I don't post that often I still value your advice and input as I'm sure do others  .........keep lurking and drop in too from time to time this old timer is going to need your advice no doubt even though she's been there before


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks girls 

B.P, Totally understand what youre saying, I will really miss you on here though, take good care of yourself and maybe you will be back at some point  .

Sweetchilli, saying lots and lots of   for you for tomorrow    .

Lmk lots and lots of    for you too  .

I know Ive missed others who have started/about to start treatment, sorry but my brain is like mush at the moment , so apologises to all who Ive missed out,   to you all


----------



## emak

Babypowder i just want to second what Crazykate has said ,you will be missed greatly on here ,but i TOTALLY understand where u are coming from ,this IF stuff can really take over your life ,i find that my life the past 3 or so years has been a constant round of hospital/doctors appointments and all my hols at work are being used up because of TX ,bl00dy hell i wont even book a proper holiday incase it might clash with something tx related   not good at all.You take all the time you need chic and remember we are always here for you like you have been for us   

Charley if your looking in ,i   that everything is good with you    
Lmk well done on the 7 embies     for tomorrow
Molly im with you on the fake tan front ...omg im so white ,had to put on a wee bit myself but have run out 
Sweetchilli    that tomorrow is a great day
Apps what type of phone did you get ,i quite fancy a new one ,but just gonna have to hold out a while me thinks

Hope yous are all looking forward to the long weekend.....i canny wait !!!!
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls it D DAY tomorrow and i am pooing  myself i am so scared , just want to wait and see if me belly gets any bigger


----------



## glitter girl

Sweetchilli, Its understandable that you are nervous hun, this is a very uncertain time for you. We are all hoping for good news for you   . I will be thinking of you


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: So pleased that 7 out of 10 eggs fertilised.  and  for you to have good quality embies tomorrow.

apparition: Glad to hear that AF has shown up,  and  that tx goes well for you.

Babypowder: I'll miss you posting on here but can understand why you're taking a break. Glad you'll be lurking though. Hope to see you posting again when you feel ready to.

glitter girl: Glad your scan went well and that you got a wave from one of your twins.

sweetchilli:  and  for you to have good news tomorrow, will get online asap when I get in from work to see how things go.

Not much on me, house sorting is slow but steady. Next big shopping trip is going to be Belfast while my parents are over. Looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Mamabud

My laptop just crashed and I lost my post, grrrr.......

Imak, all the best for to-morrow.  I pray that you get 2 strong embryo's to transfer to-morrow.  Let me know asap the crack!

Glitter girl - you must be so pleased with ur scan.  Did you cry?

Babypowder - you need to do what is best for you.  Take it easy.

Sweetchilli - I really hope that to-morrow's scan shows a little baby.  All the very best.

Shaz - now that the injections have started it won't be long in flying in.  Good luck.

Apparition - glad that ur a/f has finally appeared. 

Louise


----------



## Squirrel24

IMK  - good luck for tomoro - take it easy and have some me time so the bubs can find a nice safe wee home.    

Sweetchilli - I am hoping that all the worry will be replaced with happiness I will be keeping you in my thoughts and hope that all your wishes will be granted.         

Babypowder - take care of urself & DH - your FF will be here when u next need us.   

Hi to everyone else - hope you r all keeping well.  Haven't been on this thread much but do keep and eye on you girls.  Have had alot to deal with over last few weeks as some of you will already know.  Keeping my chin up and things are progressing ok.

Hi to Molly, emak, crazycate and all others who remember me.


----------



## shaz2

Hi squirel ive actually been thinking about you today, hope all is going good for you so far, your all in my prayers.xx   

sweetchilli im honestly prayed out for you for tomorrow, stay strong mrs, and please god you get the right answers tomorrow..                                 


Lmk 7 is amazing, again im   ing away for you for tomorrow, oh im excited now for you as well...post when you can and let us know how you got on...best of luck in the world hun..xxx         

BABYPOWDER im so so   sad to read your post, although i totally understand, But you will be sorely missed and i know ill miss you an awful lot, your help and support to me over the last year has been brilliant, im gutted to see you go,    . Theres no words i can even think of to say other than thank you for all the support you have gave me and others during this rollercoaster, and when your ready to come back ill be here to support you when ever you need it, no matter what....take care of each other, god bless....xxx   

loopybud, how u feeling? x

crazykate good to hear from you, how you been keeping?..xx 

apparition, i got needles in head face hands stomach and legs, she played lovelly soft music and done some breathing techniques as well as visualisation (spelt wrong i no...lol), i enjoyed it..xx

molly hows you? anything new?..xx

hello to everyone...xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

SweetChilli - I am    for some good news for you today. 

LMK - Good Luck with ET,   for two good embryo's


----------



## Mamabud

Just popped on just in case there was any news from Sweetchilli.  

Shaz, I'm feeling the very best.  So far so good.  Thanks for asking  

Imak   another couple of hours and you'll be PUPO!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

Sweetchilli & LMK Thinking of you both today


----------



## molly777

hiya girls....

Sweetchilli, thinking of you this morning, hope all goes well  

Squirrel, good to hear from you hun, really hope your doing ok, lots of love  

Charley, hope things are going ok for you, haven't heard from you in ages, but have been thinking about you...

Imk not long mow hun, all the best today let us know how the 7 get on!!!!  

Emak, hope ur all golden brown like me today, I have developed nicely over night  

Shaz. I'm grand thanks hun.... hows the injections going? I read in another tread your not sure your doing them right, honestly Shaz I'm sure your doing the fine... cause at the start I was the same as you and though I was doing them wrong...  

hello to all you other lovely FF have a lovely wkend and hopefully it will stay dry for the bank holiday wkend...
off to Derry tomor... I know once we get over the glensheen pass the rain will be sitting waiting for us  

chat later Hugs M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Well my two wee angels did grow there wings , i lost them both      i cant cry !
they dont think i will need a d&c as they think it will come away its self 
thanks for all your wishes and prayers 

IMK i am praying for you this morning


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli        to you and DH, I just couldn't not post when I read your news, Im gutted for you, I really thought there was light at the end of this horrible road you've been on, take care of yourselves and take time to grieve, its important that you do. lots of love and   . BP.

Lmk I    all went well for you aswell, I will pop on when I hear your news.


 to all you girls, saw some of your posts   but never fear-I'll be back


----------



## crazykate

Sweetchilli - aww I'm so sorry I really thought there was light at the end of that big ole tunnel - my heart goes out to you both.     

The tears will come when you're both ready .  maybe you've cried your tears and dealt with that end of the procedure already (I hope you know what I mean, I'm not being mean or anything).



Charley - where have you gone  I'm worried about you!!! 

LMK - are you pupo now


----------



## charley789

Hi all

Sweetchilli - I am so so sorry exactly the same thing happened to us so I know exactly what you are going through love you to and DH I am sending out all my prayers to you both.  Take care of eachother please. x x x         

Everyone so sorry not been on its just so much bad news its so upsetting.

I am just out of hospital    I have OHSS and was very poorly but I am at home now crying and cant stop its horrible.
Not impressed at all with Origin dont know what to do now at all.  I have been told to give myself clexane injections everynight now and if I am pg all throughout.  I really need to know why as I was not told properly by the consultant at the hosp.  On phoning the Origin I only got a phone call back from Donna not Dr farrarg who I wanted to talk to and she seemed to think it was because of my miscarraige.  Sorry not a good enough answer.  We paid enough for this treatment so I want to talk to Dr Farrag.  I dont think that is wrong.
Anyway I have done research and I dont think its a danger to me or the embies but would love a bit more info can anyone help.
IMK - How are you any new on you being PUPO?
Molly - Whats new with you
Crazykate - Ah thanks for your concern Im back now Ready to give off about everything I am so confused


----------



## crazykate

Oh Charley you poor love    

I would certainly demand a phone call from Dr. F and I would also send a very strong letter of complaint.  As you said you paid enough for the treatment and someone should have been able to tell you, from the symptoms you gave them that OHSS was kicking in    ........for goodness sake even we knew from what you were telling all of us.  I can't help with the clexane thing but there should be a thread on the main board somewhere........i'll look it out later for you  

Gotta go........here comes the boss!!!!


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli im devastated for use both hun, honestly i thought there was gonna be a lite at the end of this awful road for use also, look after each other..xxx  

charley hey im also on clexine and have been for several years as i have anti phisphlopid syndrome (blood clotting disorder), it can help reduce the chances of miscarrying in people with APS, also hospitals use it for girls who have to be resting more than moving about to help the blood circulation so maybe thats why your on it. it doesnt harm the baby in any way, its perfectly safe for use both just be bit careful if you cut yourself or anything as it does thin the blood out. I also had ohss with last tx it was awful i thought i was dying, i honestly did, i was admitted to altnagelvin then got shifted into the royal for a week..but i suppose its a chance we take isnt it hun...ill be praying away for you hun, now you rest up and take it easy..xxx

lmk well any news honey,   ing away for you all morning....xxxx


----------



## molly777

Sweetchilli, hun I'm so so sorry for you, I really am, god love you, you and your DH have been through enough, i swear it just makes me so sad to read you and charley posts, take it easy and sorry again really am...    

charley, I can't blame you been annoyed with Origin, special when you rang so many times and told them how bad you were feeling, like what crazykate said i would get on the phone and demand to speak with him and explain whats going on, its just not good enough to be left  with all these questions and not even know what going on with your body, I wish I knew about clexame but sorry I have never heard of it either.... really sorry again charley to hear, you have been through the mil, look after yourself hun and let us know how you get on when you get talking to Dr Farrag ,,,  

Hiya Craykate how are you hun?


----------



## yellazippy

Sweetchilli so sad to read your news you`ve been though so much    

Charley you have had a rotten time and i`m furious Origin have not been more supportive   please take care  

Hi to everyone else its been a sad few weeks on here


----------



## crazykate

hiya molly777

I'm good thanks.  I posted on the waiting list board the other day!! I phoned the Royal and I can expect to receive my golden ticket in and around Sept/Oct  

Hiya Yellazippy


----------



## lia.g

Girls, sorry I haven't been on much recently but like babypowder, I just feel I need a wee break at the moment but just checked in to see how sweetchill had got on.

Sweetchilli -   so sorry huni.  You and DH really have been through the mill.  Thinking about you x  

Hi to everyone else.  Thinking about you all and will check in from time to time xo


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, i am so sorry for you and dh   

charley hun what a time of it you have had


----------



## lmk

we are PUPO, 2 grade b's 4 cell on board.  6 made it to this morn, no frosties as these were the best.  i found transfer better this time, dr mcmanus was fab! thanks for all your well wishes girls means so much to us, yiu are a fab bunch of gals


----------



## shaz2

lmk have u missed out something to tell us??


----------



## shaz2

ooppps u posted as i posted...lol


WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LMK CONGRATULATIONS ON PUPO...brilliant grades also chic, take it easy now...xxx


----------



## yellazippy

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LMK


----------



## shaz2




----------



## Jomag

Sweetchilli - just saw your post and didnt want to just read and run.  Had to drop you a few words of support after such a horrible time you have had.  What a disappointment for you, as I'm sure there was always that little glimmer of hope since getting the increased hcg level.  I cant imagine how you felt getting that scan.  This IVF malarky is so cruel and the worst of it is that all the girls going through it all seem so lovely and genuine, and would all make great parents.  Not like some of the idiots out there who are popping them out left right and centre (for want of a better phrase) - and they dont even want the poor children.

Anyway, onwards and upwards now.  I hope you and DP are staying strong and hopefully the pregnancy hormones this time will kick start your system and make it easier for them to hang in there next time.  

Take care
Jo


----------



## Babypowder

lmk congrats on being  fab grades. Will check in over the next couple of wks and will be thinking about you     .


----------



## yellazippy

On another note altogether i paid for my staff _*XMAS DO*_ today  



I know what i want in my stocking


----------



## molly777

*IMK*​
CONGRADULATIONS ON BEEN PUPO[size=10pt]​


----------



## molly777

imk was trying to be creative there (with last post) and pressed loads of buttons and then checked my message on the tread and how disappointing was that... it was suppose to be really wild.... 
anyway delighted for you.... hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you hun..... 

Crazykate, hope that golden ticket arrive for september for you  

Sweetchilli, whatever you decided to do next best of luck hun you deserve it  

Lia.g, how are you keeping?

Jomag, good to hear from you, how are you keeping?

Yellazippy, can i come to your party please, sounds like it could be good  

hugs to all M777


----------



## Squirrel24

Sweetchilli - I am so gutted for you take care of each other and give each other pleanty of hugs.  

Charley - I hope all will be ok for you now on your wait - I'm very surprised they didn't pick up on this as you had 17 eggs and that is high.   that you all will be ok.


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli: So sorry to hear this news. Take care of yourself. Hope your tx in Turkey is succesful. Life is so cruel.

lmk: Congrats on being PUPO.  and  for a BFP for you.

Charley: Hope you feel better soon and that you do get a BFP.

Jomag: I agree with you on people having kids who don't want them or even worse not treating them properly. 

Lia: Good to hear from you. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli ,dear god what can i say    there are now words ,i really am gutted for you both   ,looks like we could be turkish cycle buddies ,im flat out on the net checking out hotels and reading reviews on them ,but will possibly use one of the ones thats included in the package ,we are aiming for Feb/March time ,what about you ? I think your very strong to be able to go through tx so soon after the terrible time you have been through i really thought you were gonna have good news today  

Charley you poor thing ,you are so right to be angry with the clinic ,you pay more than enough for tx and shouldnt expect to be treated like this .I nreally hope that you are feeling better OHSS sounds awful  

Lmk       CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO

E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak we are looikng at feb mar time as well , i to have been on the net all day looking , think DH wants to go with the package one as well , 
What do you think the total cost would be with flights and spending money with the cheapest hotel 
or maybe go all out and go for the luxery hotel  i reckon about around 4000 ??

Jomag thankyou for the lovley message hun , had another wee cry when i read it , and i totally agree with you there are so many children being born that are not looked after at all , and were never wanted or mothers that are drug addicts and can pop out a child no probs , when all of us on here are fighting to have a child
My SIL had her son because she didnt want to work anymore , so she told me people like that have no problems , it so f****** unfair 
well anyway hun thanks again   

IMK hope you are keeping ok hun thinking about you , you mad women      or should i say my stalker


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli We were looking at the "luxury" hotel   because of the pool (for DH) but the reviews about it are just ok ,the middle priced one seems to have better reviews on the net  ,if you are gonna be there for 3 weeks thats a fair bit of spends ...but then suppose there will be no boozing   ,i have had emails from Zemer who has been there for tx and she said you can eat out for really cheap if you want ,there is no need to have to spend loads .When i think about it i freak out and panic   the thought of being abroad for tx !! ,i still havent spoke to my work yet ,think i will leave it for another week or so ...dont wanna push my luck with them .Right must go and nosey


----------



## charley789

Evening Girls

Thanks so much for you kind words.  I am still swollen tummy and back as the fluid has gone into my tissue but I am feeling 100% better just very emotional    all the time.  They did want to keep me in but I felt a bit better and the nurses admitted that they didnt know how to treat me.  So I begged the doctor to let me go home. 
And no sleep at all its terrible in hospital at least at home I can sleep now.
1 week down 1 to go!  
IMK - CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO Welcome to the club.  We can compare notes!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Love Charley
XXXXXX


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sweetchilli - I am soo sorry to read your post, words just can't describe how hard Infertility is. Please take care   

Charley - Take care, complain to Origin they should have given you better support

LMK - Congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak i know what you mean about freaking out about being abroad, it is scary when you think about it 3 weeks is a long time 
And no booze  and no pool for us that will be  hard      sitting having a good ole vodka and coke at the min had five so far and its not hitting me at all , need a good night out so bad    
Well did ya have a good nosey ??     

I am worried about work as well ,, i was thinking about handing my notice in as i only work 15 hours aweek , cause i want to spend as much time with my wee ones as possible and consintrate on them as they have not had a good summer with all the tx usally we all go abroad for two weeks and they are asking why we havent , i am feeling guilty about them having missed out 

Crazykate , i think you were right about the dealing with it , i had a good cry but i think i new in my heart it wasnt to be 
and dont worry about offending me, i know what you ment       


Charley glad you are feeling better hun , big hugs


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli u do right to have a wee drink ,i have a bottle of vino on the go    was just checking out flights to Istanbul ,u can fly from London Luton with easyjet ....shame no direct flights from Belfast


----------



## IGWIN79

WHY is it when we have bad news on here all i have seen on tv  is preg women and preg tests
sample  eastenders cant remeber her name is preg , preg tests on all day , desperate house wives preg, going home today everyone was preg , so depressing  
Emak they never fly from belfast there flights are **** 
we always go by dublin they more or less go anywere and its far cheaper than up here , let me know what the prices are like i thnik zemer said 250 each , how many drinks you had now hun ?


----------



## emak

just half a bottle ,bl00dy knackered tonight ,dont think i will bother with anymore ,what about u hows the vods going down?


----------



## IGWIN79

Im the same falling asleep now lol didnt sleep last night so the vodka will help me sleep 
heading to bed now so night night 
let me knoe how you get on with with you search on turkey


----------



## zemer

Sweetchilli and Emmak yous made me laugh

A glass of vino while stimming will not do you any harm actually it will help will a blood flow to uterus but only a glass not a bottle...  even the Dr. will tell you

Good luck whatever you's decide


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli and emak omg cycle buddies in turkey, we'll have to call you the belly dancers buddies   so jealous of you 2 drinking last night and didn't even ask if i wanted 1  .  

charley hope you start to feel better soon,i would be saying to origin on how you feel. hope there is a happy ending after all your pain      

thank every1 for the well wishes, dh banned me from laptop, i had to rest.  he is fussing around me so i'm milkin it  .  

catch up later breakie has been delivered to me in bed lmkxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Baby powder will miss you huns. You've been a great wee fertility friend. always good to hear from you. lots of love x


----------



## Babyrocks

Sweetchilli, so sorry to hear your news ...it's so tough and very unfair.

Charley, hope you're feeling better soon. Poor poor thing. 


LMK, good luck on your 2 ww ..........relax and chill out.


----------



## glitter girl

Sweetchilli, Im very sorry hun , its just so, so unfair  I was really hoping and praying for you hun  .


----------



## lgs30

sweetchilli so sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with you an d/h


----------



## lmk

hi lgs hows you?  been spending anymore lately?


----------



## sunbeam

I second you Babyrocks good to hear from you Babypowder hope you are well!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Look forward to hearing from you!!!!

Emak ans Sweetchilli you are so funny.........hope the heads aren't too bad today!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Just back from the cinema.......went to see Final Destination in 3D.........dont think I will be able to sleep tonite.......im not really into scary movies!!!!!!!!  Worth seeing though!!!


----------



## shaz2

did i miss a drinking session??  ..x


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone does anyone know when you would get your AF after tx i had a bleed for five days when i got the positive result but it def was not af , and the docs said there was lining there on fri , my boobs are killing me would i be ovulating already ?? , or is it left over hormones , going crazy here , they told me on fri if i had any pains to go to hos as there still could be a chance of ectopic , now she has me worried as my boobs are killing me


----------



## charley789

Hi Everyone

I am going crazy   I am so depressed that I just want to cry all the time.  I know I should be glad that I have a job, husband, lovely house etc but I cant shift this anxious feeling all the time.  I am worrying about everything.  Feeling so down in the dumps its horrible.  I am looking for every little sign that this has worked and its drivinf me crazy.
My boobs are sore but is this because of the cyclogest?  Also little bumps have come up around my nipples (sorry tmi).  Been having pains mainly in my back all yesterday and today.  No bleeding which I was hoping for as it would have been implantation bleed wouldnt it?  Please help me girls I am going mad.
Thinking of going back to work on Tuesday just to get some normality back into my life again.
Has anyone tested with the First Response the one you can test 6 days before your period is due?  I am desperate to know one way or the other.

Imk - How are you doing?  Hope you are coping better than me?  

Swwetchilli - How are you doing?


----------



## shaz2

hi sweetchilli if your having pain you might be as well ringing the hospital to be on safe side..xxx


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, i agree with shaz. how are they now?

charley i hope you are well too hun, the 2ww is a pain in the **** the brain works overtime


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk the pain in them is getting worse evreyday, i just wish af would turn up to end it once and for all, i think it so cruel the way my body still telling me i am preg when i know im not , i am so tired , i think i am a wee bit depressed at the min and thats why i am so tired  

How are you hun , you give me and dh a good laugh the other day when you said the 2wws is a head F***    
are you enjoying all the lying about lol 

Charly are you feeling any better hun , i know its not easy but if you need a chat you know where i am   

Shaz thanks hun , i dont want to phone the hospital, with sore boobs i think they would tell me were to go , i am not sore anywere else 
i think my mind is going over time at the min


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Sweetchilli - I'm so sorry that your tx did not work out.  IF is so devastating.  I really hope that ur hormones settle down a bit, and help you feel a bit better.

Imak - congrats on being PUPO.  I hope ur not doing any housework.

Charley - I got montgomery tubercules (bump on my nipples), into the second week of my 2 ww.  Have a look online and see what it says about them    I also started to feel quesy too, from day 9.  I'm sorry that your feeling so down.  I hope the OHSS is easing, and you are the start of some long overdue good news on here.  Not to sure as to when you will get an accurate result from a first response, as we waited to the test date.

Big hi to everyone else.  All is well with me.


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli i'm scunnered lying about. dh is doin his best and is so attentive.  i hope you get on track soon and start to feel better  

hey loopybud ha ha ha ha hols are over now       did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Mamabud

Imak - did I ever tell you that ur horrible?  I just can't wait to bounce back into work to-morrow!  Glad to hear that ur taking it easy.  I'm going to Articlave to-morrow for 7pm to get my dress fitted for London (had to buy one a size too big, as couldn't get one).  If ur up for it, me and DH could call around after?  Sure send me a text?


----------



## Mamabud

By the way Imak, I had a lovely week-end thanks.  Fitted in some retail therapy in Saturday, and was up at my BF's wee boy's 1st Birthday party to-day.  heading to bed soon, but had to catch up on FF.


----------



## lmk

call no bother but you better bring buns    . i'm just gettin youback for calling me a rat


----------



## Mamabud

Me and buns?  I think you have a deal there lol?  Do you need any tea bags or milk?  Ha ha


----------



## lmk

naw we've plenty here got shares with nambarie lol


----------



## Mamabud

Imak We'll be there before 8.  The woman is number 20, I think in the same estate.  Florence you call her?  Off to bed, up at 5.30    See you to-morrow evening.


----------



## lmk

nite nite hun sweet dreams


----------



## molly777

charley, sorry hun to hear your having such a hard time, the 2ww is such a hard time, your not alone charley we are all here for you, hang in there and try and take it easy,    

Sweetchilli, sorry to hear your feeling so down hug and af havent arrive, its so unfair just prolongs the pain for you, i really hope the af arrive soon for you and you can get on with your life... 

just back from derry so heading to bed girls hello to everyone else, hope you all had a good wkend... 

imk hows you? 

and loopybud? glad u  had a good wkend, shpooing my kind on girl  ..

chat tomor girls so glad to be off

hugs to all m777


----------



## Suzie

Evening ladies 

Would you like a new part 8 or would you like me to let this one run a few more pages? ( usually about 50 pages we start new one   )

xx


----------



## shaz2

yeah suzie go for part 8..xx


----------



## Suzie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206856.new#new


----------

